# Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW SHRIMP PHOTOS - 8/28/14**



## speedie408

What's crackin TPT!?!? Most of you know I'm an avid shrimp photographer. I've been taking pictures of shrimp for almost 2 years now, and it's only been getting better every day. That's because nicer shrimp are easier to come by nowadays compared to even a year ago. I'm not going to lie, my skills as a photographer has also improved slightly. 

It all started off as a favor for my wife, since she was the one into shrimp back then. I literally thought shrimp were boring and paid little attention to them, granted not as many folks were into shrimp yet (at least in the States). I decided to start a picture thread back in Feb 2011 of all the shrimp we were keeping. That got me HOOKED! This is the thread which I've now retired since it's way too long/old now: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=128700

Time for a FRESH start. This thread marks Part II of my Shrimp Photography Adventure. It's now become a full time passion of mine and I can say, I love shrimp now lol. Thanks for following along and hope you all continue to enjoy my photos to come. 

Best regards,

Nick 

PS. Starting this thread off properly calls for some new photos of a new shrimp just added to my collection and a oldie but goodie shrimp. 

Taiwan "Feather" shrimp - brand new shrimp making it to US soil for the first time. I don't have the details yet but these little guys are still just pee wees, yet the solidness/thickness they possess in their shell coloration is phenomenal!


















Berried German OEBT









More to come...


----------



## nosebleed

The solid red looks amazing and resemble wine red.


----------



## DogFish

Nick your skills just keep improving. I wish we lived closer so I could get to take pics for me. :icon_redf


----------



## speedie408

nosebleed said:


> The solid red looks amazing and resemble wine red.


Sure does! It's more of a translucent red, yes. 



DogFish said:


> Nick your skills just keep improving. I wish we lived closer so I could get to take pics for me. :icon_redf


You can always buy me a plane ticket Frank! Lol  

Thanks guys.


----------



## thechibi

Awesome scrimps and pictures!


----------



## swissian

Oh my! Those feather shrimps are absolutely lovely! Will you be selling them sometime?


----------



## pejerrey

Subscribed!


----------



## speedie408

swissian said:


> Oh my! Those feather shrimps are absolutely lovely! Will you be selling them sometime?


I won't be talking about any sales in this thread so please PM me if it's regarding sales. Shooting you a PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

Here's another Feather PRL. These are confirmed a separate line from the XIN PRL. Two different lines. The Feathers are much higher grade. I just wish I had an adult female to photograph rather then young pewees.


----------



## thechibi

Wow. That's still quite a shrimp. Those Feathers are gorgeous.


----------



## speedie408

thechibi said:


> Wow. That's still quite a shrimp. Those Feathers are gorgeous.


I can't wait till they grow up! :biggrin:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Okay, I'm lost. What are feathers?


----------



## speedie408

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Okay, I'm lost. What are feathers?


New PRL from Taiwan. Feather is the name.


----------



## audioaficionado

Let's see 'em clone stamp those water marks out LOL.

Nice work Nick roud:


----------



## speedie408

Lol thanks Steve! 

I like your new avatar bro. Walking Dead needs to hurry up and air again soon.


----------



## thechibi

speedie408 said:


> I can't wait till they grow up! :biggrin:


Us, either.  Pictures! But they look so pretty I almost want to pet it and tell it it's awesome.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

speedie408 said:


> New PRL from Taiwan. Feather is the name.


Ah! Thanks. roud:


----------



## pejerrey

Hey, too much chattering here and just few pics! I demand more pics! Lol!


Show some with the tubes Nick!


----------



## malady

speedie408 said:


> Walking Dead needs to hurry up and air again soon.


its okay breaking bad can hold you over ^_^

awesome shrimp selection btw


----------



## audioaficionado

^_^ Just got season 4 on DVD :icon_mrgr


----------



## cantsay39

Speedie please wait for me set up my fourth tank!!! i want rare shrimps!!


----------



## speedie408

pejerrey said:


> Hey, too much chattering here and just few pics! I demand more pics! Lol!
> 
> 
> Show some with the tubes Nick!


I got some decent shots last night of some berries off my Crystal White female. You can clearly see the babies about to burst out any day now. Sadly my PC decided to take a [email protected] on me last night so I had to do a full reformat on it. Now I gotta reinstall all my editing tools. :angryfire



malady said:


> its okay breaking bad can hold you over ^_^
> 
> awesome shrimp selection btw


Sorry, not my cup of tea I guess lol... just doesn't do it for me like Walking Dead and Game of Throne does. 

Thank you. roud:


----------



## TheNamelessPoet

That german oept is the most beautiful creature i have ever seen in my life... (dont tell my g/f)... I mean stunningly beautiful... took my breath away


----------



## speedie408

TheNamelessPoet said:


> That german oept is the most beautiful creature i have ever seen in my life... (dont tell my g/f)... I mean stunningly beautiful... took my breath away


haha roud:

The key is to get your GF into shrimp so you can tell her how sexy it is yourself, and she'll easily agree with you.


----------



## speedie408

cantsay39 said:


> Speedie please wait for me set up my fourth tank!!! i want rare shrimps!!


What rare shrimp? I don't know what your talking about . Wait for what? I'm not going anywhere hehe.


----------



## TheNamelessPoet

speedie408 said:


> haha roud:
> 
> The key is to get your GF into shrimp so you can tell her how sexy it is yourself, and she'll easily agree with you.


Lol I am going thru page by page in your old thread right now. amazing photography. I sent her a couple pictures you took and she liked them. She LOVES photography, might have to get pretty shrimp just so she can take the pictures lol


----------



## speedie408

TheNamelessPoet said:


> Lol I am going thru page by page in your old thread right now. amazing photography. I sent her a couple pictures you took and she liked them. She LOVES photography, might have to get pretty shrimp just so she can take the pictures lol


There you go buddy! That's just the angle you need. Nice approach! roud: Before you know it, you'll be buying her nice shrimp for her B-day! :icon_lol::hihi:


----------



## cantsay39

i want panda shrimp~~! maybe bkk~ this is going to be my fourth tank...


----------



## speedie408

pejerrey said:


> Show some with the tubes Nick!


With all three tubes attached, this is the best magnification I can get with the 100mm macro. Need more magnification!


----------



## speedie408




----------



## cantsay39

the last pic is it panda?


----------



## TheNamelessPoet

his eyes look like croc eyes to me for some reason lol... I am waiting for it to jump off the screen and attack me!!!


_"Mmmm Kevin you look simply delicious!!! Come just a little closer"_


----------



## speedie408

That's a panda indeed. It seems to have a tiny bit of "shadow" to it as well.


----------



## speedie408

MOAR!! Feast your eyes on these 'eyes'  (Crystal White berries)


----------



## thechibi

Oh wow! What beautiful blueish white. O_O I must have some. ... someday maybe.


----------



## speedie408




----------



## larcat

speedie408 said:


>


I don't really like orange shrimps, but that pic is amazing. Makes the shrimp look.... Powerful!


----------



## speedie408

haha I like Powerful!  These shrimp have grown on me. These are much higher quality than the previous batches I've kept before. Very orange!


----------



## dhgyello04

speedie408 said:


> Only a face a mother could love
Click to expand...


----------



## thechibi

Do shrimp moms count? I love pumpkins and that one looks mighty.  Make ready his ship!


----------



## speedie408

haha 

Blue Velvet


----------



## rocksmom

That orange one is definitely a beast. Makes me glad they're so small.

You're photos of the blue velvets are just so amazing. I wish I could do them that kind of justice. The eggs on mine are almost ready to hatch, but when I tried to get a picture of the eyes showing I ended up with a blue and orange blob. I guess that's what I get with my $75 Black Friday special.


----------



## speedie408

rocksmom said:


> That orange one is definitely a beast. Makes me glad they're so small.
> 
> You're photos of the blue velvets are just so amazing. I wish I could do them that kind of justice. The eggs on mine are almost ready to hatch, but when I tried to get a picture of the eyes showing I ended up with a blue and orange blob. I guess that's what I get with my $75 Black Friday special.


Kinda reminds me of a spider ready to snatch it's prey huh? 

Black Friday specials will not get you amazing photos lol, but they are def capable of good shots. Have you read the manual and try shooting in manual mode or macro mode. Steady hands and lots of lighting will help you focus.


----------



## rocksmom

No on the manual, yes on the macro mode. I can get decent shots outdoors or with larger critters, but have not had much luck with shrimp of fish. I have a better (albeit older) camera that I got pretty good with in manual mode, but I lost the memory card. I need to buy a new one for it, but I don't even know what it's called. It's not your standard SD shape.


----------



## sayurasem

Shrimps are scary at close!! :eek5:


----------



## speedie408

rocksmom said:


> No on the manual, yes on the macro mode. I can get decent shots outdoors or with larger critters, but have not had much luck with shrimp of fish. I have a better (albeit older) camera that I got pretty good with in manual mode, but I lost the memory card. I need to buy a new one for it, but I don't even know what it's called. It's not your standard SD shape.


What type of camera is it? Amazon or Fleabay will have it for cheap, most likely. 



sayurasem said:


> Shrimps are scary at close!! :eek5:


As Don said, "Only a face a mother could love".


----------



## rocksmom

speedie408 said:


> What type of camera is it? Amazon or Fleabay will have it for cheap, most likely.


It's a Sony DSC-F717. Both the camera and my computer called the memory simply "memory stick." I wasn't sure if that's the actual name or not, but I'll take a look on Amazon and see if I can find one.


----------



## speedie408

rocksmom said:


> It's a Sony DSC-F717. Both the camera and my computer called the memory simply "memory stick." I wasn't sure if that's the actual name or not, but I'll take a look on Amazon and see if I can find one.


They're all over Fleabay for CHEAP!  :thumbsup: Now load up and get to shooting already .


----------



## rocksmom

I think I have a poltergeist. I haven't been able to find that stick since we moved a year ago and today it's laying right in the drawer where I keep the camera. I'll post the pic I was able to get before the battery died in my 12g journal in a few minutes.

</hijack>


----------



## speedie408

Here's a couple new ones from earlier.

Snow White









Feather PRL


----------



## speedie408

And a closeup.


----------



## speedie408




----------



## speedie408

2 week old OEBT


----------



## speedie408

Last one for the night.

Mature OEBT


----------



## c_gwinner

is that a molt next to the mature OEBT in the pic?


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> is that a molt next to the mature OEBT in the pic?


Here's a closeup


----------



## speedie408

Here's a XIN PRL. Low grade but still very nice with decent solidness in color.


----------



## c_gwinner

Love how you even caught so much detail in the molt. Mad photo skills bud. I've always been envious of your shots and that just makes it worse.


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thank you for the kind words.

I forgot to add this one. Close up of the day of an ugly Neo.


----------



## c_gwinner

^^
"And this one is as close as you can get to Neo without getting your eyes wet."


----------



## thechibi

Poor Fred the googly eyed shrimp. He just wanted a date... I kinda like the gold flecks.

The Xin is pretty, too. I can't believe that's a low grade.


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> ^^
> "And this one is as close as you can get to Neo without getting your eyes wet."


Sad part is, I want to be able to get even closer! :eek5:



thechibi said:


> Poor Fred the googly eyed shrimp. He just wanted a date... I kinda like the gold flecks.
> 
> The Xin is pretty, too. I can't believe that's a low grade.


Funny thing is, if you look at the shrimp from normal view, it's like a clearish white color. 

Yup, low grade... because the legs aren't fully red and the white is not super solid.


----------



## jnaz

speedie408 said:


> ^^ Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I forgot to add this one. Close up of the day of an ugly Neo.


----------



## speedie408

Some new shrimp.

Caridina (Paracaridina) meridionalis "Larry" - berried momma









Offspring - notice how they look similar to tibees.


















Guess what kind of baby I am?


----------



## cantsay39

Tiger mutation? Last pic


----------



## speedie408

cantsay39 said:


> Tiger mutation? Last pic


I can't say for sure whether it's a mutation or not yet since the shrimplet is still too young. But yes, it's an OEBT roud:.


----------



## pejerrey

An albinOEBT?


----------



## nosebleed

That is some crazy details.


----------



## speedie408

Hulk or Blue Jelly Diamond?  What do you guys think?


----------



## speedie408

Royal Blue Tiger


----------



## Snowflake311

Awesome shrimp as always. I personally love to see cross breeds genetics are very interesting.


----------



## speedie408

Loading more up 

Here's a nice little Tibee that I'm keeping for breeding. As you can tell, it's probably got some red tiger genes in there somewhere .


----------



## Bananariot

speedie408 said:


> Hulk or Blue Jelly Diamond?  What do you guys think?


Blue jelly diamond from what I see, aren't hulks big and green? A pair of purple pants would make it even more interesting.


----------



## thechibi

That is a cute tibee!  the little dots just work for him/her.


----------



## speedie408

Bananariot said:


> Blue jelly diamond from what I see, aren't hulks big and green? A pair of purple pants would make it even more interesting.


I'm leaning towards Blue Jelly Diamond as well.  Might as well do rainbow tights, no? :eek5: 



thechibi said:


> That is a cute tibee!  the little dots just work for him/her.


Here's another Tibee


----------



## Snowflake311

speedie408 said:


> Loading more up
> 
> Here's a nice little Tibee that I'm keeping for breeding. As you can tell, it's probably got some red tiger genes in there somewhere .


That's awesome! Make us American shrimp keepers proud. Get that shrimp to breed true, work on the color get the white stronger. It would be all the rage in the world wide shrimp community.

You can do it.. 


----------



## speedie408

^^ haha the possibilities are endless!

Here's another breeder Tibee I'm keeping.


----------



## speedie408

Shadow Panda 









Royal Blue Tiger


----------



## speedie408

Blue Bolt Taiwan Bee


----------



## thechibi

Your tibees rock! And I like the angle of that blue bolt.  He looks like his arms are crossed while he waits.


----------



## speedie408

Taiwan (shadow) hybrids - these were results crossing Shadow Bees with CRS/CBS. They're essentially mischlings with shadow bee genes. Don't let their looks deceive you . You can cross these guys back to Taiwan bees and get some Shadows. Or you can even cross them with each other and get a small percentage of Shadow mixed with F2 hybrids.


----------



## speedie408

This one is green.


----------



## speedie408

OEBTs









BTOEs


















Weird looking Tiger this one.


----------



## speedie408

Snapped some more tonight. They're much more colorful now that they've acclimated more. 









Shadow hybrid


----------



## pejerrey

Awesome pictures Nick! What are this? 
Hulks?



speedie408 said:


>


looks like this blue velvet but with a white strip!


----------



## speedie408

LOL you're absolutely right. They have similar colors but the hulk has more of a turquoise color. The green is showing through the clear shell because of the guts in it's head.


----------



## Bananariot

speedie408 said:


> LOL you're absolutely right. They have similar colors but the hulk has more of a turquoise color. The green is showing through the clear shell because of the guts in it's head.


Idk if its allowed but if you are allowed to, you should link your sales thread in your sig


----------



## speedie408

Alright. Last one for the night. Hope you guys enjoy them!

OEBTs









Juvi Supreme Red Neo









Chocolate Neos









Black Impact CBS









Blue Bolt Taiwan bee









Blue Velvet Neo


----------



## speedie408

Bananariot said:


> Idk if its allowed but if you are allowed to, you should link your sales thread in your sig


I'm afraid I can't.  

I wish I could and thank you for mentioning it.


----------



## speedie408

Feather PRL with S grade pattern


----------



## NWA-Planted

Shrimply gorgeous 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deleted_user_17

Great photos as always. So good to be able to see such detail. Thanks for sharing


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! It's a pleasure to share with you all. As long as you're enjoying them, I'll keep posting .


----------



## pejerrey

Please keep posting! Just not all at once, give me a couple of pics 3-4 times a day.
Lol!


----------



## BIG_Z

pejerrey said:


>


what are these round balls? I see them in many tanks but have no idea what they are. Just a decoration or a mineral rock of some form or what?


----------



## speedie408

pejerrey said:


> Please keep posting! Just not all at once, give me a couple of pics 3-4 times a day.
> Lol!


lol I'll try to keep up but no promises


----------



## NWA-Planted

Even better, you could start sending me some shrimp so I can see in person 

People who don't like bacon can't be trusted.


----------



## Bananariot

NWA-Planted said:


> Even better, you could start sending me some shrimp so I can see in person
> 
> People who don't like bacon can't be trusted.


I dislike bacon, I like the smell though xD

There's nothing better than relaxing, planning your next tank, and looking at shrimp pics :smile:


----------



## robb.ferg

i really need to get some shrimp! those are awesome! how did you breed those?


----------



## Dany08fa

I wish i had money for some high quality shrimp.... =[


----------



## speedie408

robb.ferg said:


> i really need to get some shrimp! those are awesome! how did you breed those?


The majority of these fancy shrimp are bred by my sources in Germany and Taiwan. I've bred OEBTs, BTOEs, all the Neo varieties I keep, and a few exotics.

_____________________________________________

Here's a few new pictures

Red Wine Panda 









Purple looking OEBT


----------



## antiquefloorman

Speedie,
That shot of the OEBT is magnificent!! Your pics are awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## thechibi

I love that OEBT.  He's saying "Eeeeeexcellent."


----------



## CPD

I want alllllll of these shrimp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowflake311

Are you photos in any book or mags? You should make a book of amazing shrimp photos. Lots of your photos are really artistic.


----------



## Bananariot

Snowflake311 said:


> Are you photos in any book or mags? You should make a book of amazing shrimp photos. Lots of your photos are really artistic.


He's been featured in several magazines for his photos already


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys! 



Snowflake311 said:


> Are you photos in any book or mags? You should make a book of amazing shrimp photos. Lots of your photos are really artistic.





Bananariot said:


> He's been featured in several magazines for his photos already


Thanks guys. Looks like a couple more of my photos might make it to another issue soon but I've been lagging the editor since I've been real busy at work. We'll see if they still want to use my pics or not. Now to go email him lol. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

dang haven't been on here in a bit....your pics are looking even better these days!...I like the looks of that purple oebt and the tibee looks pretty cool too....

btw...i've got tons of black impact X benibachi pbl...black impact is on her 3rd clutch....despite my neglect of my tanks.....however the most of my oebt and btoe didn't make it through this summer of neglect :**-(....that tanks been taken over by those 5 fire yellows you sent...

talk to you soon meng...


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> dang haven't been on here in a bit....your pics are looking even better these days!...I like the looks of that purple oebt and the tibee looks pretty cool too....
> 
> btw...i've got tons of black impact X benibachi pbl...black impact is on her 3rd clutch....despite my neglect of my tanks.....however the most of my oebt and btoe didn't make it through this summer of neglect :**-(....that tanks been taken over by those 5 fire yellows you sent...
> 
> talk to you soon meng...


Dang brotha... I thought you fell off the face of the planet for a sec there.  Glad to see you're still alive man. Lots have changed since your brief hiatus haha. LOTS! 

Glad to hear the momma Black Impact has been doing you good. I ended up with 3 pretty males who been staring at each other ever since their lovely sister took an indefinite vacation at your house. Hit me up if you want a deal on one of them so at least you can breed out some true Black Impacts... only if you want, no pressure bro haha. 

Here everyone is having problems with their dang yellow neos and you're saying your original 5 have taken over your neglected tank? :eek5: Glad to hear those are doing well too. Sorry to hear about your OEBTs and BTOEs. They don't take heat too well as you know all too well now. 

Hope you're back to stay brother...


----------



## shrimpnmoss

No problem with yellow here bro...the berried released and those babies are berried now...neos will be neos....the heat killed most of my blue and blacks for sure....I haven't been home to turn on my fans and they slowly disappeared...i think I have like 5-10 left...I even adopted 3 CPDs from someone locally and thoss those in that tank too.

I do have about 100 PBL babies cooking right now and like 6 berries....I'm sure I can send you a couple of females when they grow up and the weather cools off....you know I don't have the tank space to dedicate to a whole new line....

I'm gonna slowly get back into the game....thinking about putting up a small rack at the end of this summer in a month or two.....

I'll call you soon and you can give me an update on what's cracking here on TPT.....


----------



## speedie408

Hit me up whenever bro. 

That's a whole lotta PBL babies!


----------



## speedie408

XIN PRL low grade S pattern


















Found this little guy with my Tibees. 









Mixed grade Taiwan Bee









One of the Hulks colored up!


----------



## Bananariot

speedie408 said:


> Found this little guy with my Tibees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed grade Taiwan Bee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


These guys are my favorite, that's an interesting mix!


----------



## speedie408

Bananariot said:


> These guys are my favorite, that's an interesting mix!


Yeah, I'm not sure if that little blue guy is a Blue Bolt or what? lol. Let's see how it ends up as an adult.


----------



## Overgrowth

speedie408 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure if that little blue guy is a Blue Bolt or what? lol. Let's see how it ends up as an adult.


So the difference between BB and this shrimp is that this one is spotted?


----------



## speedie408

Overgrowth said:


> So the difference between BB and this shrimp is that this one is spotted?


I've never bred BB before so I can't say for certain. This little guy came in the same bag as all my Tibee (tiger x Crystal bee) hybrids. I'll wait till it gets more mature and do a comparison then.


----------



## speedie408

Tonight we'll be serving Chocolate and Vanilla favored shrimp with blueberries on top. 

Berried Chocolate. Eggs should be hatching any day now.









Blue male Chocolate. 









Feather Pure Red Line


----------



## xenxes

Wow that blue chocolate looks sick! Wonder what happens if you cross with one of the velvets?


----------



## speedie408

xenxes said:


> Wow that blue chocolate looks sick! Wonder what happens if you cross with one of the velvets?


I may have to try that cross one day .


----------



## robb.ferg

can you post a picture of these black impact shrimp?


----------



## jkan0228

http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/2010/03/16/black-impact-shrimp-breeder/


----------



## speedie408

robb.ferg said:


> can you post a picture of these black impact shrimp?


Tonight


----------



## robb.ferg

if nice looking i may have to get one...or two


----------



## speedie408

Here's a shot of one of the 2 Black Impact I have left. I thought they were both males, but looking closely at this pic, it seems like this one is a female. What do you all think?


----------



## sbarbee54

Looks like a sexy lady to me
What is that crazy looking half pic to the left of the shrimp? Another shrimp blue and red


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> Looks like a sexy lady to me
> What is that crazy looking half pic to the left of the shrimp? Another shrimp blue and red


Steve,

I think that may be a baby red rili shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

Has anyone seen or have a blue bolt with full color on the legs like this one? I don't actually own this shrimp but it does belong to my Taiwan breeder. Competition winner this one.


----------



## DennisSingh

Wow!


----------



## sbarbee54

Tell him to gift that to you for being such a good customer! Farm it out and sell us the offspring


----------



## HiepSTA

wow not only blue legs but blue antennae too!


----------



## speedie408

Lol I can't afford it. I'll be getting some with similar body coloration but they won't have the sexy legs.


----------



## speedie408

Flying berried Chocolate.


----------



## speedie408

Blue Bolt Taiwan Bee


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Very pretty shrimp, lol the bluebolts eyes are all crooked


----------



## thechibi

I like his googly eyes.  They give him charm. And the chocolate neo is awesome, too.


----------



## speedie408

Green Hulk Taiwan Bee have colored up dramatically since I first received them.


----------



## speedie408

Orange Eye Blue Tiger (OEBT) from Germany


----------



## speedie408

Not sure what to call these hybrids: Larry shrimp x CRS
*please excuse the algae on the glass*


----------



## speedie408

Last couple for the night. 

These are my regular SS CRS from Taiwan.


----------



## thechibi

Call him... Dirty Larry?  *runs* 

He looks cool. I'm digging the Hulks, but it's nice to see the awesome photography.


----------



## Bananariot

Those hulks are real nice, do they breed true?


----------



## CPD

Awesome looking shrimp! Makes me want to get some OEBT so badly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

eh dont worry about the algae on the glass. its food


----------



## speedie408

thechibi said:


> Call him... Dirty Larry?  *runs*
> 
> He looks cool. I'm digging the Hulks, but it's nice to see the awesome photography.


 There's an entire clutch of these guys. Hopefully they'll survive for me. Thanks!



Bananariot said:


> Those hulks are real nice, do they breed true?


I don't have that answer to that but I will find out. 



CPD said:


> Awesome looking shrimp! Makes me want to get some OEBT so badly


OEBTs are def one of my all time faves :thumbsup:



HD Blazingwolf said:


> eh dont worry about the algae on the glass. its food


Oh trust me, I've got plenty of algae for food. It's just a pain scraping the stuff closest to the substrate.


----------



## speedie408

NEW shrimp pics soon...


----------



## ryantube

Look like a giant cockroach. Well they are similar genus anyway. 


speedie408 said:


> Flying berried Chocolate.


----------



## speedie408

New Shrimp Pix!!

Red Rili 









Chocolates from Taiwan!!









Snow white 









Supreme Red Neos


















Blue Velvet Neos









Blue Bolts from Taiwan




































Shadow Panda Taiwan bee









and more to come... ENJOY!!


----------



## jimko

The blue bolt looks better than the one your source has.


----------



## Elppan

Aww, I love all the shrimp pics. Hopefully after I solve my water problems I can start taking pics of shrimps! They are so cute and tiny I love difficult things to photograph.


----------



## c_gwinner

Your Blue Bolts make me wish I could set up a tank for them. Basically all your blue shrimp do really :hihi:. Just no money and time....yet


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys!



jimko said:


> The blue bolt looks better than the one your source has.


You are correct Jimmy. These BB look much better than the ones from Germany. Look at the legs!! :icon_eek:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> ^^ Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> You are correct Jimmy. These BB look much better than the ones from Germany. Look at the legs!! :icon_eek:


 
Sick....they should look better....You want the best Italian food go to Italy...Japanese food Japan.....

hummm..I wonder where the best looking Taiwan Bees are from?


----------



## speedie408

I've received a Red Bolt as a gift. Wanna see it?


----------



## Overgrowth

speedie408 said:


> i've received a red bolt as a gift. Wanna see it? :d


yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


yes please


----------



## speedie408

Tonight


----------



## c_gwinner

speedie408 said:


> I've received a Red Bolt as a gift. Wanna see it?


Should this be a question??????:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek: You just like to tease us don't you.


----------



## nosebleed

What a tease


----------



## sbarbee54

It's tonight


----------



## speedie408

LOL 

Sorry guys... been really busy. Here it is as promised. Keep in mind it's still a very young shrimp. Probably still needs lots of coloring up to do.

Red Bolt Taiwan bee


----------



## sayurasem

Fa shizzle. Yadadamean?


----------



## The Scientist

wow that looks nuts!


----------



## jimko

I have to speak the truth... 

Looks like a golden with pink hues. 

Hope the next pictures of the shrimp turn out better, otherwise Return to Sender for a real RED BOLT!!! (Let him know I said that so it's more incentive for him to give you a ridiculously awesome piece the next time around.)


----------



## speedie408

LOL 

I agree with you Jimmy. 

But maybe it just needs time to mature... who knows. I'll give it some time plus it was just a gift so no complaints here bro.


----------



## xenxes

First time hearing about these!

Nadal's Red Bolt:









vs.

Johansson's Red Ruby:









So... what's the difference between a Bolt and a Ruby, isn't he trying to get that Bolt to look like a ruby? Or are the white flakes preferable?

You should get some all red Rubies! That red and black is awesome.

The one he sent you looks orange though, more of an Orange Bolt! Orange pigments on the head, pink pigments on the tail, feed it more to get it to grow up faster! Then take more pics!


----------



## speedie408

I'm familiar with Michas red bolts, but I wouldn't consider Johansson's shrimp a red bolt. It looks like an Extreme Ruby Red.

The one I got is not from Micha.


----------



## cantsay39

speedie408 said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry guys... been really busy. Here it is as promised. Keep in mind it's still a very young shrimp. Probably still needs lots of coloring up to do.
> 
> Red Bolt Taiwan bee


Is it really red bolt because i had one in my tank, with my crs cbs golden bee....


----------



## jimko

The bolts (red, blue) are snow white, but with color bleeding into them. It'd say they are similar to the shadows than the extremes.

Did you guys see the one that IMKE found recently the "red devil"? It's one very pretty shrimp. Like all new things it's probably pretty expensive which means everything else should go down in price. 

Don't you love shrimp!!!


----------



## speedie408

Red bolts and blue bolts most likely came from some sort of cross between Taiwan bees & snow/golden crystal. That's my speculation at least. I haven't actually read up on it. Anyone is more than welcome to post up any related article.


----------



## GeToChKn

speedie408 said:


> Red bolts and blue bolts most likely came from some sort of cross between Taiwan bees & snow/golden crystal. That's my speculation at least. I haven't actually read up on it. Anyone is more than welcome to post up any related article.


It would seem so to me as well. The patterning seems too similar to goldens/snows. It's also been speculated the black in a lot of shrimp is really a deep deep deep deep blue, so to mix a TB and snow/golden and get blue bolts and eventually red bolts doesn't seem that far off. I've read from a few people that keep TB's including BB's, that the BB's are more bold than normal TB's, breed a bit better, live in conditions that killed off their BKK/WR's, etc, which would show they are more hardy and probably some sort of hybrid. Speculation on my part as well.


----------



## xenxes

jimko said:


> The bolts (red, blue) are snow white, but with color bleeding into them. It'd say they are similar to the shadows than the extremes.
> 
> Did you guys see the one that IMKE found recently the "red devil"? It's one very pretty shrimp. Like all new things it's probably pretty expensive which means everything else should go down in price.
> 
> Don't you love shrimp!!!












This? red ruby with red eyes? EVIL!


----------



## speedie408

Been out all day fishing for these bad boys. Beat!:


----------



## audioaficionado

Most of the ones I find are shades of brown, but when I was a boy, there was a lake where they were black and red. Someday I'll go back and see if they still exist there.


----------



## sbarbee54

I catch 1000's of thse each summer in the lakes and rivers near my parents. Use some for bait and most for a big BBQ & crawdad steam dinner


----------



## sbarbee54

Dk is breeding out a orange looking variation of a golden. Her chetto as she says


----------



## xenxes

speedie408 said:


> Been out all day fishing for these bad boys. Beat!:


*Lobster hug*


----------



## sayurasem

sbarbee54 said:


> Dk is breeding out a orange looking variation of a golden. Her chetto as she says


Papaya!


----------



## speedie408

Couple more pics of the crays we caught.

They went from this:









To this:


















To thissssssssssssss: Super tasty, mixed with some prawns, cajun style.









__________________________________________

And back to our regularly scheduled program...

Supreme Red


----------



## pinoyghost2

I find that the BB is a more hardier shrimp than the BKK/WR. Not sure why, maybe its a genetic thing, whatever it is crossed on has the stronger genes, and therefore better survival.

My opinion, its a Snow white/Golden x BKK...


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Close up of crawfish branch pole set up please!...or at least a diagram.


----------



## honda237

speedie408 said:


> Couple more pics of the crays we caught.
> 
> They went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To thissssssssssssss: Super tasty, mixed with some prawns, cajun style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________


Yum that looks so good. 

On a side note, besides making me hungry, the pictures look amazing as usual.


----------



## speedie408

pinoyghost2 said:


> I find that the BB is a more hardier shrimp than the BKK/WR. Not sure why, maybe its a genetic thing, whatever it is crossed on has the stronger genes, and therefore better survival.
> 
> My opinion, its a Snow white/Golden x BKK...


I've kept many BB and even more BKK/WR. They've all been rather hardy for me the same. Now I just need to experience how hardy their babies will be. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Close up of crawfish branch pole set up please!...or at least a diagram.


Dry/dead tree branch, fishing line, and a drumstick.  How's that for a diagram? lol 



honda237 said:


> Yum that looks so good.
> 
> On a side note, besides making me hungry, the pictures look amazing as usual.


haha thanks Nick!


----------



## thechibi

The crawfish looks like he's flopping over going 'Oooh, ya got me!' That looks like fun.  Hooray pictures!


----------



## Calmia22

Beautiful shrimp pictures! The crawdads near me are bright red/white. I thought they always looked like that. Your picture has taught me otherwise lol. The ones around here are brave. They will walk right up to you for you to pick up.


----------



## nosebleed

Nick, where did you catch them crawfish?


----------



## speedie408

thechibi said:


> The crawfish looks like he's flopping over going 'Oooh, ya got me!' That looks like fun.  Hooray pictures!


Oh it was SUPER fun :hihi:.



Calmia22 said:


> Beautiful shrimp pictures! The crawdads near me are bright red/white. I thought they always looked like that. Your picture has taught me otherwise lol. The ones around here are brave. They will walk right up to you for you to pick up.


Thanks! I'd love to see pics of those crawfish. I've actually thought crawfish were red, until I saw these native bad boys.  These guys aren't exactly skittish either, they would come up to the bait (chx drumstick) and the greedy bastards will not let go after they take a hold. Made it easy to fish em out lol. 



nosebleed said:


> Nick, where did you catch them crawfish?


Big Sur, CA - one of the most scenic places in CA you can visit.


----------



## Steveboos

Amazing pictures, looking through this thread is awesome! Now i have even more, hard decisions to make!! The Blue Velvets i got from you are VERY dark blue, they are awesome!! Thanks Nick!


----------



## Dayumdanny

Looking great man!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks fellas! 

Here's another shot of a CRS x Larry shrimp baby.


----------



## CPD

speedie408 said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> Here's another shot of a CRS x Larry shrimp baby.


Whoa that's cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarbee54

Call him casper! Big sur is such a amazing place I am heading there in October for a great away


----------



## speedie408

Casper  I like that. 

Big Sur is perfect for a get away! So picturesque.


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Casper  I like that.
> 
> Big Sur is perfect for a get away! So picturesque.


Now that's a real ghost shrimp :icon_mrgr


----------



## robb.ferg

What does a Larry shrimp look like?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedie408

robb.ferg said:


> What does a Larry shrimp look like?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1969286&postcount=64


----------



## speedie408

Looks like she's mad doesn't it?


















Wine Red Taiwan bee









Shadow Panda Taiwan bee


----------



## robb.ferg

Is a Larry shrimp the blue bee shrimp on aquabid?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedie408

robb.ferg said:


> Is a Larry shrimp the blue bee shrimp on aquabid?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


No, these are not blue bees. Google up Larry shrimp . 

-------------------------------------

New vid of my Supreme Reds!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMm1lsb-XvM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jkan0228

Dang Nick, 

I honestly don't know why mine aren't breeding...

Nice music btw, very soothing with the video.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Dang Nick,
> 
> I honestly don't know why mine aren't breeding...
> 
> Nice music btw, very soothing with the video.


What's your water params?


----------



## bikercarl

Aloha from Hawaii!

WOW Speedie! I really wish I had stumbled across this forum earlier! There were a couple of scrimps for sale, but I didn't pull the trigger because I didn't know how nice they could be. Now, I'm sure they were not as high quality as yours, but for a newbie like me, it would have been something to enjoy! All the best!

BikerCarl

PS, make it out to Hawaii! Wanna collect crawfish? Just get in touch with any one of the watercress farmers! They would love for you to come collect them!


----------



## speedie408

bikercarl said:


> Aloha from Hawaii!
> 
> WOW Speedie! I really wish I had stumbled across this forum earlier! There were a couple of scrimps for sale, but I didn't pull the trigger because I didn't know how nice they could be. Now, I'm sure they were not as high quality as yours, but for a newbie like me, it would have been something to enjoy! All the best!
> 
> BikerCarl
> 
> PS, make it out to Hawaii! Wanna collect crawfish? Just get in touch with any one of the watercress farmers! They would love for you to come collect them!


Welcome to TPT! Make sure you learn about keeping shrimp before you splurge and get some expensive ones. The expensive ones are usually the ones that require specific water params. Take your time and have fun . Start with Neocaridinas. Then move up from there. This forum has a pretty large shrimp based community so you're def in the right place. 

I will def keep what you said in mind about crawfishing in HI . So fun!


----------



## ravensgate

I don't know if this is allowed or not (apologize profusely to mods if not) but I have just gotten into OEBTs. Got some from Speedie and some from another seller elsewhere (not here). The difference is NIGHT and DAY on the quality. The ones from Speedie are absolutely amazing...rich in color, good size...just top notch. Speaking of which, I need to email you Nick


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Jaime!

____________________________

Pix update: I have a berried Tibee!! Not many eggs but it's something . Hopefully the father was one of the BTOEs.



















and a Chocolate


----------



## Elppan

Ahhh all the cute shrimp pictures I'm dying! I need to find my camera to start taking pictures again, I just use my phone, which is awful for taking REAL pictures.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Awesome pictures Nick. Keep em coming!


----------



## Option

Speedie, your pics are amazingly sharp for a close-up...what kind of camera are you sporting?? 

(i'm sure this has been asked before...i'm too lazy to comb through the entire thread)


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! 

Option - I shoot with a trusty Canon 60D and the lil tank of a lense, the 100mm f/2.8 macro. 

Here's a group shot:









*Click here to see the VIDEO of these tank inhabitants:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4kIUWQa8cE&feature=g-upl


----------



## sbarbee54

what is for dinner


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> what is for dinner


Algae wafer!! 

___________________________

Moar pix!

Shadow Panda


















Saddled Crystal White bee









Big Momma 1 bar BKK









Hulk turned super dark green on me and berried up, weird...









Blue Bolt 









Hungry Chocolates









Random


----------



## aznrice247

How do you do it? I have a 7D with a macro lens but I can't focus in, it gets blurry


----------



## speedie408

aznrice247 said:


> How do you do it? I have a 7D with a macro lens but I can't focus in, it gets blurry


Not sure how I do it bro... Lots of practice for sure :smile: lol. Been shooting on and off for over 12 years. 

I've seen quite a few threads regarding the topic. Have you been following them?


----------



## jczz1232

Which thread Nick? Any on the fourms here?


----------



## c_gwinner

speedie408 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Option - I shoot with a trusty Canon 60D and the lil tank of a lense, the 100mm f/2.8 macro.
> 
> Here's a group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click here to see the VIDEO of these tank inhabitants:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4kIUWQa8cE&feature=g-upl


What is the shrimp that looks like a Tiger with the clear body and blue stripe pattern, he still has his orange eyes. Is it a Tibee or is it a different pattern thrown from your OEBT?


----------



## speedie408

jczz1232 said:


> Which thread Nick? Any on the fourms here?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=165372&highlight=macro+photography
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160930&highlight=macro+photography



c_gwinner said:


> What is the shrimp that looks like a Tiger with the clear body and blue stripe pattern, he still has his orange eyes. Is it a Tibee or is it a different pattern thrown from your OEBT?


That strange lookin shrimp came with my BTOEs. I actually bred one before that looked similar when I bred BTOE x OEBT.


----------



## jczz1232

Thx Nick need to check up on those


----------



## speedie408

Here's a HD Vid of some shcrimpz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efSIRZ237R4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## c_gwinner

No new pics and new shrimp yet? Made my week kinda a bore without them.


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> No new pics and new shrimp yet? Made my week kinda a bore without them.


Sorry I've been purdy busy. I'll post some up tonight .


----------



## c_gwinner

Sweet. Sorry to have hassled you


----------



## speedie408

No hassle. All's you gotta do is ask .


----------



## speedie408




----------



## Vincent Tran

Loving that King Kong and Blue Bolt Nick!


----------



## pejerrey

Awesomeness!


----------



## y2kong

Awesome shots Nick!


----------



## ravensgate

Awesomesauce! LOVE that Blue Bolt pic.

Oh...one of my German OEBT ladies I got from you last month is now berried She's only been berried 2 days and I know they can drop those eggs at any given moment. My fingers are firmly crossed she carries to term and I can get those young'ns to survive.


----------



## c_gwinner

Amazing.....and you even threw in the blue bolt wow. Nice shots as always Nick


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Nick, with your pic of the KK, you can almost see the green in him to show where hulk comes from down by the white.


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks everyone! 



Soothing Shrimp said:


> Nick, with your pic of the KK, you can almost see the green in him to show where hulk comes from down by the white.


No doubt! Good eye Bryce!


----------



## sbarbee54

I wish I had Nicks photo skill set! I would take more pictures


----------



## speedie408

Thanks for the kind words Steve!

____________________

Here's a new one for you folks who are following . Guess what this momma shrimp is?


----------



## Dany08fa

Oebt with no stripes?...


----------



## crazydog64

Royal Blue OEBT?


----------



## speedie408

Yes! Royal blue momma!


----------



## c_gwinner

Love how you could capture the cells and structure of the leaf, I take it IAL. Cool perspective too.


----------



## james1542

The royals and BTOE seem to have more tail pigmentation than OEBT's.


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> Love how you could capture the cells and structure of the leaf, I take it IAL. Cool perspective too.


Yup, that's a IAL.  



james1542 said:


> The royals and BTOE seem to have more tail pigmentation than OEBT's.


OEBT have clear blue sections between black stripes, some darker than others. The Royals have the blueish hue and most will have an almost translucent abdomen with no stripes. The high grade Royals will even have a translucent carapace. BTOE are solid jet black with very little blue or none at all. Some may have a touch of red hue on them.


----------



## speedie408

New pics for everyone.

XIN PRL "berried"









Please excuse the algae on the glass. It's for the babies .









Big Black Momma BKK - she's got some interesting looking eyes, doesn't she?









Second batch of berries on this big girl.


----------



## Vincent Tran

Great photos and even better shrimp! How do you know they're berried though? I don't see any eggs!


----------



## speedie408

Vincent Tran said:


> Great photos and even better shrimp! How do you know they're berried though? I don't see any eggs!


Thanks Vincent.

The PRL has thick white shell that you can't really tell. As for the Black BKK, she's not berried, but she's probably going to become berried very soon. The Ruby Red _is _. If you look at her abdomen, it's got a shaded section at the bottom. The thing with TB's in general is that most females don't exhibit the fat abdomen look like typical CRS. That's why it's so hard for me to sex these suckers even when they're young adults. :icon_eek:


----------



## speedie408

Look at these new babies:

Found this guy in the Chocolate Neo tank. Black Rili? 









And my Crystal White Bee females that I tossed with the TB's released for a week now. This is how their babies are looking so far. I see a hint of green on these guys, no?


----------



## pejerrey

Are the eggs always the same color in a line of shrimp, always red/purple for CRS or yellow for most neos?


----------



## speedie408

pejerrey said:


> Are the eggs always the same color in a line of shrimp, always red/purple for CRS or yellow for most neos?


Typically yes. From what I've read, mischlings that carry potential TB's, the TB eggs will be a darker color. 

Neos will have yellow and sometimes green eggs. For OEBT, they have yellow eggs, but once mixed with BTOE, they'll carry dark eggs.


----------



## SpecGrrl

Great photos! Vicarious shrimp thrills!


----------



## c_gwinner

Nice shrimp and pics. The "Black" Rili looks awesome. Your making me want to try and set up this extra 10gallon I got for free to try and keep some new shrimp.

Awesome as always Nick


----------



## robb.ferg

What was your exact cross with the crystal whites to get those? What wad the sex of the crystals and sex of TB

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pejerrey

speedie408 said:


> Typically yes. From what I've read, mischlings that carry potential TB's, the TB eggs will be a darker color.
> 
> Neos will have yellow and sometimes green eggs. For OEBT, they have yellow eggs, but once mixed with BTOE, they'll carry dark eggs.


Thank you! I was wondering!


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks folks!



robb.ferg said:


> What was your exact cross with the crystal whites to get those? What wad the sex of the crystals and sex of TB


Robb, 

Honestly I can't tell you what exactly crossed with the female CWBs. I've got them all mixed: Shadow Pandas, BKK, Ruby Reds, WR Pandas, Blue bolts, Shadow mischlings, and CWBs.


----------



## speedie408

MOAR TB babies! 

Look what came out of the woodworks today! About 1 week old, the size of a pin head.


----------



## sayurasem

Blue Bolt Orange/Red Eye?

Alien looking shrimp!


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot

Schweet!!!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

*drool* I love that one!


----------



## catfishbi

Great pic and shrimp NICK


----------



## speedie408

^^ thanks guys!



sayurasem said:


> Blue Bolt Orange/Red Eye?
> 
> Alien looking shrimp!


Yes it's a BB baby . From what I've been seeing, most newborn caridina cantonensis (except Tigers) shrimp are born with pink eyes. They later change color as the shrimp ages.


----------



## CPD

Awesome looking shrimp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarbee54

Nice nick! keep it up, hope I get there soon


----------



## pejerrey

speedie408 said:


> MOAR TB babies!
> 
> Look what came out of the woodworks today! About 1 week old, the size of a pin head.


That is awesome!!


----------



## speedie408

pejerrey said:


> That is awesome!!


Found out I have at least 4 of these little Blue Bolts. Very pleased!!


----------



## sbarbee54

Nice, great way to boost the BB stock and know things are working in the tank


----------



## speedie408

Snapped a couple new shots today.

My Chocolate brood is growing larger by the day. My fav Neo sp. 









Momma Tibee just released her clutch a few days ago.









This momma Tibee just got berried.


----------



## hedge_fund

Very nice shrimp Nick.

How often do you feed them blanched veggies? If I give my shrimp blanched spinach more than once a week they don't want to eat it. Picky little things. I think they are spoiled on high protein stuff.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Hedge!

I feed these guys fresh veggies twice a week. Spinach and Kale. I alternate with other foods such as algae wafers and NLS crustacean pellets. They love Spinach the most. it also keeps them nicely colored!


----------



## c_gwinner

I used to not care for the chocolate neos as much, but yours look really sweet. Love the tibees as well. Keep it up.


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> I used to not care for the chocolate neos as much, but yours look really sweet. Love the tibees as well. Keep it up.


When you get a chance, give Chocolates a try. I like them because they remind me of Black Tigers and Extreme BKK for obvious reasons .


----------



## pejerrey

speedie408 said:


>


 What grade would this beauty be?

Yellow
Golden
Neon Yellow
Neon fire yellow


----------



## speedie408

^^ My breeder sells em to me as "Yellow Fire Neos".


----------



## speedie408

Check this guy out. Abmormal BTOE, with a section of his carapace being clear, only on one side. Could just be an anomaly, but rather cool looking wouldn't you say? And NO, he's not sick.


----------



## sketch804

As always nice, great pictures and I look forward to the different ones you get, and like I see everywhere, your shrimp are TOP notch! just need to get better, then I can get some nice ones from ya! That BTOE is crazy looking! I have never seen anything like that before, but I am not surprised with all the great morphs and such out there!


----------



## pejerrey

It's time to measure the level of radioactivity of that akadama you have dude!


----------



## speedie408

sketch804 said:


> As always nice, great pictures and I look forward to the different ones you get, and like I see everywhere, your shrimp are TOP notch! just need to get better, then I can get some nice ones from ya! That BTOE is crazy looking! I have never seen anything like that before, but I am not surprised with all the great morphs and such out there!


Thanks sketch. I got some brand new shrimp arriving tomorrow that I'm adding to my breeding projects. I'll post up more pictures once they've acclimated. 



pejerrey said:


> It's time to measure the level of radioactivity of that akadama you have dude!


haha I'm switching out all my Akadama soon. Got me a few boxes of Amazonia for my Caridinas. As for Neos, they will all be housed in sand, just like the Chocolates.


----------



## sbarbee54

OOOO.... What are you cross breeding in your cave?


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> OOOO.... What are you cross breeding in your cave?


LOL if I tell you, I'd have to krill you. :flick:


----------



## c_gwinner

What water params are your chocolates housed in?


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> What water params are your chocolates housed in?


pH 8.4
TDS 350
Temp 74-78F
Water change with Tap once every 2 weeks (20-50%) with Prime.
I don't measure KH and GH


----------



## c_gwinner

speedie408 said:


> pH 8.4
> TDS 350
> Temp 74-78F
> Water change with Tap once every 2 weeks (20-50%) with Prime.
> I don't measure KH and GH


Thanks. You keep all your Neos like this I take it.


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> Thanks. You keep all your Neos like this I take it.


Yes sir! :icon_smil


----------



## Trojan

Very impressive. Those BB babies look very nice!


----------



## pejerrey

What are this Nick? really nice ones!


----------



## Overgrowth

Aren't those Tangerine Tigers?


----------



## speedie408

Yup, those bad boys are TTs. Got them from Howard (where the hell is that guy?) when he was still breeding them.


----------



## sketch804

so how goes the eiro's?? I need to get another one @sum point, my E Aussie I finally bit the dust! 

Ya I can't wait to see more shrimps!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> Yup, those bad boys are TTs. Got them from Howard (where the hell is that guy?) when he was still breeding them.


I'm just lurking your threads bro! No more TTs for me. I sold and traded them all off. I had them for 2 years and needed to try something new! TTs are pretty much bullet proof though. Easy shrimps to breed cause they are a wild strain. Glad to see that they are still going strong in your tank Nick.


----------



## speedie408

sketch804 said:


> so how goes the eiro's?? I need to get another one @sum point, my E Aussie I finally bit the dust!
> 
> Ya I can't wait to see more shrimps!


I ditched my erio tank a while back. It succumbed to BGA and I didn't have the proper lighting since I moved all the plants so yeah.... I'm planning to start up another soft water, high tech tank so I'll be looking for some myself . Soon! 



shrimpnmoss said:


> I'm just lurking your threads bro! No more TTs for me. I sold and traded them all off. I had them for 2 years and needed to try something new! TTs are pretty much bullet proof though. Easy shrimps to breed cause they are a wild strain. Glad to see that they are still going strong in your tank Nick.


Wattup mang! I knew you got rid of them all . How are them PRL doing for you bro? 

Actually that's an old pic that Carlos dug up. Those TTs are long gone. I didn't have room for them so I sold them all to Jimmy IIRC. 

Glad you're still around. :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

New Shrimp! New Photos! Enjoy!

Extreme Ruby Red aka Red Diamond 









Blue Bolt 









OEBT & Blue Diamond Tigers (aka Royal Blue) from Taiwan









Taiwan Bee Group hug! 









TiBee









Extreme BKK aka Black Diamond 









Extreme Ruby Red - this one has barely a speck of white at the very tips of it's tail only.









2 bar/stripe Ruby Reds









Pumpkin Neo 


















Blue Velvet Neos - and a lost red rili up in the mix lol.









S, SS, & SSS CRS









*"Feather"* *Pure Red Line* CRS - these are very high grade PRL from Taiwan. Notice the difference between these and the regular CRS above... these are still very young shrimp. I can't wait till they become full adults! And look at the sexay red legs!! 




































Pure Black Line from Taiwan 


















Want more?


----------



## Bananariot

Lol I don't know how you do anything else......if I were you, I'd stare at those guys all day. Awesome stuff man.


----------



## mountaindew

You take some of the best macro pics.
Very refined photon capture skills. 
Like major eye candy to me.
md


----------



## speedie408

Bananariot said:


> Lol I don't know how you do anything else......if I were you, I'd stare at those guys all day. Awesome stuff man.


lol I'm so busy nowadays, I have very little time to admire. I just feed and run most the time, but when I do get a bit of free time it's admiring and maintenance. Thanks! 



mountaindew said:


> You take some of the best macro pics.
> Very refined photon capture skills.
> Like major eye candy to me.
> md


Thank you sir!


----------



## c_gwinner

My screen saver is full of pics from this thread and you just keep adding more. Sometimes I just let my computer sit and watch the shrimp float by on my screen since I dont have a tank for them. 

Awesome shrimp and even more amazing photos as usual speedie. You should teach a class for macro photos of aquatic wildlife.


----------



## sbarbee54

We need more, more more!


----------



## nosebleed

its like having my own tank in my living..Awesome pics as usual


----------



## KING JAMES

If only I could afford and or house a quarter of the shrimp you have I would be happy.


----------



## NWA-Planted

Those PRL are sooooooooo pretty!!

I, need my bigger house now!!! Or maybe a heated / cooled shrimp shed / barn.... Hmmm

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## GEM 35shrimps

Amazing photograph!


----------



## Betta Maniac

I love that it’s like the Shrimp Tanks of Dr. Moreau at Nick’s place. All kinds of strange and wonderful hybrids. Imagine what he could do with an industrial shrimp breeding setup?


----------



## Betta Maniac

Random double post!


----------



## HiepSTA

I would really really really like to see a few more pictures of the feather SSS+ shrimps, i think i wanna buy a couple


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys ^^



c_gwinner said:


> My screen saver is full of pics from this thread and you just keep adding more. Sometimes I just let my computer sit and watch the shrimp float by on my screen since I dont have a tank for them.
> 
> Awesome shrimp and even more amazing photos as usual speedie. You should teach a class for macro photos of aquatic wildlife.


Thanks bro! I've been meaning to do my own little write up on my photo technique but just never really have any time nowadays. 



sbarbee54 said:


> We need more, more more!


Today is my break day . Promise I'll post new shots for you guys soon. 



Betta Maniac said:


> I love that it’s like the Shrimp Tanks of Dr. Moreau at Nick’s place. All kinds of strange and wonderful hybrids. Imagine what he could do with an industrial shrimp breeding setup?


That would be a dream come true. 



HiepSTA said:


> I would really really really like to see a few more pictures of the feather SSS+ shrimps, i think i wanna buy a couple


I'll snap a few more soon, sir. Promised my wife n kids I'd take them out this weekend.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Nick, wife and kids ALWAYS come before anything. Good job, bro!


----------



## sbarbee54

Have fun with the wife and kids. WE THANK THEM TONS FOR THEIR AND YOUR SACRIFICE TO ALLOWS US SUCH GREAT PIC AND SHRIMP!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

This shrimp looks like it has heat emanating off of it.. looks super cool especially since its really red.. like its a devil scrimp or something!!!!


----------



## blacksheep998

Amazing shrimp and photography too! I want them all! Especially those amazing blue bolts... I've never seen anything like them before.

I don't know if you said it anywhere but how many tanks do you have running at any given time?


----------



## Dugsul808

Nice shrimps man! Should try some of our native shrimps in Hawaii


----------



## abc

wow, the blue shrimp is a stunner


----------



## speedie408

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Nick, wife and kids ALWAYS come before anything. Good job, bro!





sbarbee54 said:


> Have fun with the wife and kids. WE THANK THEM TONS FOR THEIR AND YOUR SACRIFICE TO ALLOWS US SUCH GREAT PIC AND SHRIMP!


Thanks guys! We had a blast this weekend, and I was able to buy me a nice little commuter car to save on gas. 

Honestly, without the wifey none of this could have been possible. Love her! And the kids... I've trained them well... they don't touch Daddy's man cave stuff at all .



HD Blazingwolf said:


> This shrimp looks like it has heat emanating off of it.. looks super cool especially since its really red.. like its a devil scrimp or something!!!!


She's _is_ a beaut! 



blacksheep998 said:


> Amazing shrimp and photography too! I want them all! Especially those amazing blue bolts... I've never seen anything like them before.
> 
> I don't know if you said it anywhere but how many tanks do you have running at any given time?


Thank you! I have about 22 tanks including my planted tanks. Not much... 



Dugsul808 said:


> Nice shrimps man! Should try some of our native shrimps in Hawaii


Thanks Dugsul. You're talking about those volcano shrimp?


----------



## Computer Science

Nick! I'd love to see more pictures of your SSS PRL


----------



## HiepSTA

yeah me too, still waiting to see a couple more pics of the SSS feather PRL


----------



## speedie408

Sorry for the lack of pictures for the past few weeks guys. Promise I'll post some up tonight.


----------



## speedie408

As promised guys. 

Orange Neos aka 'Pumpkins'









Feather PRLs









High grade with SSS+ pattern









SS grade Feather PRL


















PBL


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

That pbl is stunning! Is there a name for that diamond on the side of the first pbl pic??


----------



## bud29

I love the first picture of the feather prl! Every time I see one of your pictures I come a little closer to breaking down and buying a DSLR and macro lens! Just so expensive :icon_cry:


----------



## c_gwinner

Nice pics as always Nick as well as shrimp. Will the CBS shrimp, even the PBL, never have a shell as white as the CRS cuz of the blue hue that gives them the black coloring? Or are they just not bred as much as the CRS to get to the state that most PRL are in. I mean your PBL are pretty white, just saying havent seen many that have the white like say some of the CRS that our out there.


----------



## speedie408

Soothing Shrimp said:


> That pbl is stunning! Is there a name for that diamond on the side of the first pbl pic??


Bryce - thanks! I'm not sure if there's a specific name for that pattern. 



bud29 said:


> I love the first picture of the feather prl! Every time I see one of your pictures I come a little closer to breaking down and buying a DSLR and macro lens! Just so expensive :icon_cry:


Don't buy a DSLR because you want to take pics of shrimp... buy one because you want to learn how to take GREAT looking pictures of everything else.  



c_gwinner said:


> Nice pics as always Nick as well as shrimp. Will the CBS shrimp, even the PBL, never have a shell as white as the CRS cuz of the blue hue that gives them the black coloring? Or are they just not bred as much as the CRS to get to the state that most PRL are in. I mean your PBL are pretty white, just saying havent seen many that have the white like say some of the CRS that our out there.


Thanks! Seeing several lines of PBL compared to PRL, the white does look different and is much more noticeable up close and personal. The white on the PBL is more of a yellowish white compared to PRLs crisp snow white. I don't know why it's like this.


----------



## c_gwinner

speedie408 said:


> Thanks! Seeing several lines of PBL compared to PRL, the white does look different and is much more noticeable up close and personal. The white on the PBL is more of a yellowish white compared to PRLs crisp snow white. I don't know why it's like this.


Thanks for the info. How are the Chocolate Neos looking? Thanks for the shrimp pix fix in time for Thanksgiving also.


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> Thanks for the info. How are the Chocolate Neos looking? Thanks for the shrimp pix fix in time for Thanksgiving also.


The babies are growing and more babies are popping out! It's a thriving colony and they are so easy to care for. Tap water and sand only lol. Wish all shrimp were this easy. 

You're welcome and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Betta Maniac

Why can't I want the easy ones? I just can't get past my obsession with BKK and Blue Bolts. Of course Nick's pictures feed that addiction ...


----------



## speedie408

Betta Maniac said:


> Why can't I want the easy ones? I just can't get past my obsession with BKK and Blue Bolts. Of course Nick's pictures feed that addiction ...


LOL there's no harm in feeding your addiction sometimes . In moderation that is.


----------



## Betta Maniac

This one won't hurt anything but my bank account, LOL!


----------



## speedie408

Betta Maniac said:


> This one won't hurt anything but my bank account, LOL!


Then you'll be happy so it's all worth it!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Woooo....that SSS+ feather is a nice looking shrimp....

I might just also have to add this line of PBL to the Black Impact and Benis! What's the line called?

I'm gonna call you after the Thanksgiving holiday to discuss.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Woooo....that SSS+ feather is a nice looking shrimp....
> 
> I might just also have to add this line of PBL to the Black Impact and Benis! What's the line called?
> 
> I'm gonna call you after the Thanksgiving holiday to discuss.


Wattup Howard! 

That SSS+ is nice indeed bro. Not many shrimp have I kept that's as high grade as it so far. 

My breeder didn't give me a specific name for these PBLs. I'll have to ask. 

Hit me up whenever. Happy Thanksgiving to your and yours as well!

____________________________________

And a couple new pics from tonight:

Berried Shadow Panda 









Berried Dragon wine red panda









another Dragon.


----------



## plamski

Can they add some pink here and there?

Nice shrimps and pictures as always.


----------



## speedie408

plamski said:


> Can they add some pink here and there?
> 
> Nice shrimps and pictures as always.


Thanks plamski! Pink shrimp? haha I think I have a Red bolt that could pass for a pink shrimp.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

OH! I love red bolts!


----------



## speedie408

I'll try to look for it tonight for you guys.


----------



## Amandas tank

Man those are some great shrimp pics! My favorite is the blue bolts and the Tibee shrimp.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

*chanting* Red Bolt Red Bolt Red Bolt Red Bolt Red Bolt Red Bolt Red Bolt


----------



## speedie408

Amandas tank said:


> Man those are some great shrimp pics! My favorite is the blue bolts and the Tibee shrimp.


Thanks Amanda!



Soothing Shrimp said:


> *chanting* Red Bolt Red Bolt Red Bolt Red Bolt Red Bolt Red Bolt Red Bolt


Here ya go Bryce. It's not that much of a looker though :icon_roll. It hasn't really grown much from last time either.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

I don't know why I have a soft spot for them, but I do. heh Some of my fave shrimp around. Looks as if that one has turned a little brown, but there's still nice red on the the body.


----------



## speedie408

That's what happens when you use an onboard flash. I'll post a new pic with my remote flash.


----------



## nosebleed

That's some sparkling shrimp is pretty tight.


----------



## speedie408

Guess what this shrimp is.









Royal Blue and baby 









Remember this shrimp? It's all grown up now looks to be a female! OEBT with a white body and blue stripes. Some are probably thinking, "That shrimp is sick!" (literally), but it's not. It's the only one in it's batch that looked like this even when it was young. Very unique looking shrimp. 









Momma PBL









Feather PRLs grazing 









Young adult Supreme Red Neo


----------



## DogFish

Nick great pics

"Supreme Red Neo" It's getting more & more complicated for us casual cherry shrimp owners to keep track of these guys. Maybe instead of all these marketing names you could use the Year they came out like wine vintage years.

I'll have a dozen 2012s :hihi:


----------



## c_gwinner

Wanna say first guy is a blue bolt maybe crossed with a wine red? Probably wrong on that one.

I do remember the inverse OEBT, she is looking good. Maybe if you could breed to express those genes you could call it a Ghost OEBT haha.

Lovely shrimp as always man. Cool to see the grown and progress of the shrimp too.


----------



## Betta Maniac

First guy look like a Larry Shrimp (or a Larry cross).


----------



## speedie408

DogFish said:


> Nick great pics
> 
> "Supreme Red Neo" It's getting more & more complicated for us casual cherry shrimp owners to keep track of these guys. Maybe instead of all these marketing names you could use the Year they came out like wine vintage years.
> 
> I'll have a dozen 2012s :hihi:


Frank,

Thanks.

Honestly, I don't do any shrimp naming myself. All names are direct from the breeders. The way I see it, it takes years to get a stable line going so those folks have the right to name their shrimp whatever they want since they created it. If it were me, I'd just name them speedie's red neos . 



c_gwinner said:


> Wanna say first guy is a blue bolt maybe crossed with a wine red? Probably wrong on that one.
> 
> I do remember the inverse OEBT, she is looking good. Maybe if you could breed to express those genes you could call it a Ghost OEBT haha.
> 
> Lovely shrimp as always man. Cool to see the grown and progress of the shrimp too.


First shrimp is a Tibee I got from Micha Nadal. It was blue when it was young, but now that it's matured a bit, the color changed. I have no idea what the parents were. 

Ghost OEBT... I like that . 



Betta Maniac said:


> First guy look like a Larry Shrimp (or a Larry cross).


Nope . Nice try tho.


----------



## bostoneric

wow those Dragon wine red pandas and shadow pandas look amazing!


----------



## Newman

speedie, what do you mischlings look like? I am still interested in them haha


----------



## speedie408

bostoneric said:


> wow those Dragon wine red pandas and shadow pandas look amazing!


Yup, one of my favs as well . 



Newman said:


> speedie, what do you mischlings look like? I am still interested in them haha


They look like regular CBS and CRS.


----------



## wicca27

do the pbl come in lower grades ie with more black?


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> do the pbl come in lower grades ie with more black?


Sorry Crystal. Only in SS and SSS pattern for those.


----------



## sbarbee54

Great pics!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vincent Tran

Yeah Nick, are you going to get in Mischlings anytime soon?


----------



## speedie408

Guys, sorry to be a downer but lets try to keep this thread strictly photo related. I can answer anything else via PM. I just don't want to see this thread locked is all. Hope you guys understand.


----------



## AVN

I want your white OEBT.

Fallen in love with the name Snow Tiger.


----------



## speedie408

AVN said:


> I want your white OEBT.
> 
> Fallen in love with the name Snow Tiger.


Yup, she's a BEAUT! I like that name too, "Snow Tiger". Has a nice ring to it. :smile:


----------



## speedie408

Here's a few new ones.

Blue Chocolate Neo juvie









Blue Bolt Taiwan Bee









Blue Jelly anyone?


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot

*superlike* that blue jelly!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

YAY Blue Jellies!


----------



## sbarbee54

If that guy stays as a blue jelly I am driving to the bay with a kore on breather bag and shrimp net and ambushing you in the middle of the night, lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Merth

I agree blue jelly is incredible!


----------



## speedie408

haha lets see how it grows up. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## MABJ

speedie408 said:


> haha lets see how it grows up. I'll keep everyone posted.


I'm pretty sure cookiemonster is doing a blue chocolate neo breeding project, and it is yielding decent results. These would be interesting with refining. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> I'm pretty sure cookiemonster is doing a blue chocolate neo breeding project, and it is yielding decent results. These would be interesting with refining.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


I'm talking about the baby Blue Jellies that I have. :smile:

Blue Chocolate neos are cool but they just don't do it for me. I've just been letting these guys go to town on breeding and there's quite a bit of blues popping up in my colony.


----------



## MABJ

Oh I see! I'd love to see the blue jellies. I don't know if you've got pics in the thread already somewhere


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> Oh I see! I'd love to see the blue jellies. I don't know if you've got pics in the thread already somewhere
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


3rd pic down 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2103695&postcount=345


----------



## MABJ

speedie408 said:


> 3rd pic down
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2103695&postcount=345


Ohhhhhhh. That's amazing. What is it exactly? I ask because I see shrimp labeled blue jellies in other places, just they look like blue rillis. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> Ohhhhhhh. That's amazing. What is it exactly? I ask because I see shrimp labeled blue jellies in other places, just they look like blue rillis.
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


Read this archived thread 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=157783


----------



## MABJ

I read so much here, I can't help but forget some. Thanks, nick. Someday I'll try all these interesting patterns. How is the breeding going for you?


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## speedie408

Just keep in mind that some folks call their Blue Neos, "blue jellies" as well, which could be the same shrimp as Blue Velvets. Those are not the same shrimp as the Caridina sp "blue jelly". 

Breeding for me has been fun.


----------



## zergling

Nick, that blue jelly is amazing! If/when that line gets to the stage where they breed true, I'm sure to go broke  :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> Nick, that blue jelly is amazing! If/when that line gets to the stage where they breed true, I'm sure to go broke  :hihi:


Glad you like it Nathan. haha You'll never go broke bro... you're rich! :hihi:


----------



## inthepacific

that white OEBT is so SICK! i want one! i hope you can recreate this shrimp because it looks seriously awesome


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Glad you like it Nathan. haha You'll never go broke bro... you're rich! :hihi:


Ha, I wish! Now if I can get my breeding projects to work, maybe I'd have some funds for this hobby hahaha

On a more serious note Nick - thank you for sharing your amazing pics man! Everytime I try to take any pictures of my tanks or fish, I appreciate good photographers like you more and more hahaha!


----------



## CPD

That white tiger is actually so nice!! Any more pics of that one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

^^ I'll try to snap a few more pics of the white OEBT for you guys.



zergling said:


> Ha, I wish! Now if I can get my breeding projects to work, maybe I'd have some funds for this hobby hahaha
> 
> On a more serious note Nick - thank you for sharing your amazing pics man! Everytime I try to take any pictures of my tanks or fish, I appreciate good photographers like you more and more hahaha!


Keep working at it Nathan. 

Thank you bro.


----------



## sbarbee54

I hate and love Nicks pics, they are so amazing they empty my pockets!


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> I hate and love Nicks pics, they are so amazing they empty my pockets!


Lol should I stop posting pics then?


----------



## sbarbee54

Durring the holidays pics of only shrimp I dont like, list consist of Chocolates, Ghost shrimp, RCS, Bamboo, babitui, Tigers, Super Tigers,most Tibee's and other such ones that are not so appealing.

Ones to stay away from all TB, Neo Yellows, Red, Orange, Blues CRS, CBS, Hybrids, OEBT, BTOE, Red Tigers.

Is that better?


----------



## speedie408

LOL I'll post the ones to stay away from then


----------



## AVN

Reverse everything sbarb said but for me. Now you must either post everything or nothing at all!

Checking back in on that white OEBT. You've got to let me know when she gets berried. I would love to purchase her from you and try to breed that line myself but I don't know if you're willing to part with such a unique shrimp!


----------



## antiquefloorman

Hold your breath!!!


----------



## inthepacific

hey speedie, do you feed your shrimp calcium/ cuttle bone? also where can i find some good OEBT or just regular tibees?


----------



## speedie408

AVN said:


> Reverse everything sbarb said but for me. Now you must either post everything or nothing at all!
> 
> Checking back in on that white OEBT. You've got to let me know when she gets berried. I would love to purchase her from you and try to breed that line myself but I don't know if you're willing to part with such a unique shrimp!


lol I'll post up some more shots tonight of eRRthang! :icon_lol:

Sorry man, she's not for sale :smile:. If there are babies that follow who look like her, they might be. That's kind of putting the carriage before the horse so we'll see what happens. 



antiquefloorman said:


> Hold your breath!!!


Holding . 



inthepacific said:


> hey speedie, do you feed your shrimp calcium/ cuttle bone? also where can i find some good OEBT or just regular tibees?


I feed them foods that contain calcium, yes. 

PM me if you need to but I won't be answering sales questions here.


----------



## antiquefloorman

I knew you wouldn't release that beautiful shrimp!!! I wouldn't!!


----------



## speedie408

New shots from tonight. Hope you guys enjoy them.

My only female CWB left. She's starting to saddle up once again, OH YEAHH!









Chocolate Neo closeup. Kinda blurry but oh well.









Baby Blue Diamond or OEBT. One or the other. We'll have to wait and see. Can you see the evil smiley? 









Red Wine Pandas posing.









Extreme BKKs playing London Bridge lol









My breeders - "XIN" PRLs









Red riliis & my regular CRS









Dragon Ruby


----------



## AVN

Damn Nick... When I go to SF you have got to let me visit your shrimp room; they are so beautiful...

Hopefully I can leave too


----------



## MABJ

AVN said:


> Damn Nick... When I go to SF you have got to let me visit your shrimp room; they are so beautiful...
> 
> Hopefully I can leave too


+1. Lol. The pictures you take make me drool. 

And you've just got breeding down to a T. So cool. Can't wait to get my CRS from you.




MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## speedie408

AVN said:


> Damn Nick... When I go to SF you have got to let me visit your shrimp room; they are so beautiful...
> 
> Hopefully I can leave too


If I move to a bigger place, maybe. 



MABJ said:


> +1. Lol. The pictures you take make me drool.
> 
> And you've just got breeding down to a T. So cool. Can't wait to get my CRS from you.


Breeding is easy. Just keep things simple. Adding too many additives only makes things worse for the sensitive baby shrimp.


----------



## sbarbee54

There are broken Xmas rules all over the place. Great pics man


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks Steve.

________________

New shots from today.



















This guy is super blue! - Blue Velvet









A couple red headgear blue velvets









Babies about to burst out them eggs!


----------



## MABJ

Beautiful!! 

The first one is amazing, as most shots depict shrimp acting like they purely follow rules of gravity like a land animal, but we keepers know they love to swim 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## CPD

Nick I want your OEBTs!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

Mark - those action shots are very hard to capture so when I do get them, it's quite rewarding . Thanks!

CPD - Glad you like them!


----------



## MABJ

speedie408 said:


> Mark - those action shots are very hard to capture so when I do get them, it's quite rewarding . Thanks!
> 
> CPD - Glad you like them!


I bet! They really love swimming, so I wish it was easier to get them. But they only swim short distances. 

The only term I have for their little bouts of 'flying' is whimsical hahahaha. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## speedie408

The best time to catch them flying (at least males) is when a female molts . Otherwise, they do nothing but graze all day in my tanks . It's the berried females who I want a photo op of. Damn near impossible but when I do see them, it's very "whimsical" indeed .


----------



## wicca27

beautiful shots as always nick that first pic looks like a shirmp plane lol


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> beautiful shots as always nick that first pic looks like a shirmp plane lol


Thanks Crystal! Now that you mentioned it, it does look like a plane. The antennas are the wings, while the tail is the stabilizers. Seems there's a bit of crosswind haha. Keep that tail straight!


----------



## Betta Maniac

speedie408 said:


> The best time to catch them flying (at least males) is when a female molts .


Got up yesterday and half the BKK in the breeder box were going NUTS! Looked into the main tank and saw three molts. Hopefully that means I'll have some more CBS soon!


----------



## AVN

Give me all your shrimps or else


----------



## bud29

Wow! Stunning! I love the first picture, and that first blue velvet is *BLUE!*


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


>


Awesome pictures as always Nick! roud:

What is this nice shrimp sitting/grazing on? A leaf of some sort?


----------



## speedie408

Betta Maniac said:


> Got up yesterday and half the BKK in the breeder box were going NUTS! Looked into the main tank and saw three molts. Hopefully that means I'll have some more CBS soon!


You should have let your BKK males get it on with your CBS females. You can make your own mischlings and they'll still look like regular CBS . It's a win win situation :smile:. 



AVN said:


> Give me all your shrimps or else


Or else you give me all your gold and silver? Sure!! :wink:



bud29 said:


> Wow! Stunning! I love the first picture, and that first blue velvet is *BLUE!*


It's a beaut! not sure if it's a female or male yet.



zergling said:


> Awesome pictures as always Nick! roud:
> 
> What is this nice shrimp sitting/grazing on? A leaf of some sort?


Thanks brotha! it's a decayed IAL leaf, whatever is left of it.


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Thanks brotha! it's a decayed IAL leaf, whatever is left of it.


Wow! :icon_eek:


----------



## Betta Maniac

speedie408 said:


> You should have let your BKK males get it on with your CBS females. You can make your own mischlings and they'll still look like regular CBS . It's a win win situation :smile:.


Well, the escapee is still in the main tank. So if he's an early bloomer, maybe he got busy, LOL!


----------



## AVN

HA! My entire gold stash is limited to a 24k necklace and I have no silver! I'll gladly trade that for all your shrimps!


----------



## speedie408

Betta Maniac said:


> Well, the escapee is still in the main tank. So if he's an early bloomer, maybe he got busy, LOL!


Good luck !!



AVN said:


> HA! My entire gold stash is limited to a 24k necklace and I have no silver! I'll gladly trade that for all your shrimps!


Let me toss some ice cold water on your face to wake you up from that dream of yours. :hihi: :icon_lol:


----------



## AVN

WHY WOULD YOU WAKE ANYONE UP FROM SUCH AN AMAZING DREAM?

You must be some kind of sadistic shrimp hoarder



speedie408 said:


>


Is this a BTOE? It looks pretty evil... just like it's master


----------



## MABJ

AVN said:


> Is this a BTOE?


I was wondering the same thing?

I didn't see you saying you had any for sale.. Yet >)


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## speedie408

Dream of more gold then! lol 

lol if I was hoarding, the market would be much much different place. 

^^ That shrimp is a Blue Diamond Tiger from Taiwan. Pretty much the same thing as a Royal Blue Tiger from Germany.


----------



## speedie408

New shots.

Regular SSS CRS Mosura (Not PRL)


















Regular SSS+ CRS (Not PRL)









PBL CBS and a baby.









Blue Velvet Red









3 weeks old Wine Red Panda from a mischling mother.


----------



## Computer Science

The regular CRS look amazing!


----------



## speedie408

Here's a few new pics from tonight:

Pure Black Lines - berried female on the left.









Berried Crystal White Bee. Excuse the water stains on the glass.









Wine Red Panda peeking through the brush.









Berried Shadow Hino TB









Yellow Fire Neos 









He just molted. Tibee


----------



## Betta Maniac

That Shadow Bee is amazing. I'm really liking those.


----------



## speedie408

Here's a new video I shot of my mischling/Taiwan bee tank. Check it out in HD!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSYStho0a24


----------



## bostoneric

wow beautiful!!!

amazing how crazy shrimp go for simple spinach. its the food of choice in my tank also!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Absolutely beautiful shrimp, Speedie408! 

Is the spinach fresh or blanched? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedie408

Thanx guys!! That's blanched organic spinach.


----------



## sbarbee54

Do you notice when your shadows berry they get darker blue?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DeeJayA1

!!!


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> Do you notice when your shadows berry they get darker blue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I do notice that as well.


----------



## speedie408

Taiwan/Mischling tank part 2 VID! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45VQ5CoLBLE


----------



## sbarbee54

What are you feeding them in this video


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AVN

speedie408 said:


> Taiwan/Mischling tank part 2 VID!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45VQ5CoLBLE


I hate you.

In the best way possible. 

It might be the jealousy talking. I been eyeing that blue bolt for a while now. 

Anyways I got a question, I've been seeing pictures lately of Extreme Ruby Reds without white bars and black spotting like you see on blue bolts, what the heck are they? Red bolts? Some high grade Ruby Reds?


----------



## MABJ

Beautiful  very nice. Also great video from just a flip cam you said? 

Anyways. Keep it up bro


----------



## Betta Maniac

AVN said:


> Anyways I got a question, I've been seeing pictures lately of Extreme Ruby Reds without white bars and black spotting like you see on blue bolts, what the heck are they? Red bolts? Some high grade Ruby Reds?


The Red Bolts I've seen look like the Blue Bolts (white base with redish/pinkish color instead of blue). The Ruby Reds with black swirls are what some people are calling "Dragons", if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> What are you feeding them in this video


Mosura Excel roud:



AVN said:


> I hate you.
> 
> In the best way possible.
> 
> It might be the jealousy talking. I been eyeing that blue bolt for a while now.
> 
> Anyways I got a question, I've been seeing pictures lately of Extreme Ruby Reds without white bars and black spotting like you see on blue bolts, what the heck are they? Red bolts? Some high grade Ruby Reds?


I hate you too  j/k

Blue bolts are very cool indeed so I don't blame ya :tongue:. What Betta Maniac said is true. The Red Taiwans with black markings are "dragon" ruby/wine red. Red bolts look like snow whites with pink/red pigment coming through the white. They are just another variant of the Taiwan bee tree. 



MABJ said:


> Beautiful  very nice. Also great video from just a flip cam you said?
> 
> Anyways. Keep it up bro


Thank you brotha! These latest vids are all shot with my iphone5. Great video quality on that sucker.


----------



## MABJ

Wow yeah. They are nice. I hear people also complaining about iPhone picture quality, but it isn't actually bad in reality.


----------



## sbarbee54

Man my shrimp do not even bat a eye at the Mosura Excel. Most shrimp foods unless it is spinach or a alagae waffer they tunr their nose


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> Wow yeah. They are nice. I hear people also complaining about iPhone picture quality, but it isn't actually bad in reality.


It's fool proof using this camera lol. They key is to have a steady hand, that's it. 



sbarbee54 said:


> Man my shrimp do not even bat a eye at the Mosura Excel. Most shrimp foods unless it is spinach or a alagae waffer they tunr their nose


LOL you feed them too much then bro. Yours don't swarm over blanched spinach, do they?


----------



## sbarbee54

Mine swarm to blanched spinach like it was their last meal. I feed them 2 time a week, 1 spinach and 1 algae waffer. I give some Bebi and EI 1 each a week as well as a powder mix of Bee pollen BW shield and Earth Worm powder. But I have a bunch of moss in all my tanks and at least 4-5 leaves decaying at all times. Plus drift wood and cholla wood too. so pleanty of BIO Film spots


----------



## pejerrey

sbarbee54 said:


> Mine swarm to blanched spinach like it was their last meal. I feed them 2 time a week, 1 spinach and 1 algae waffer. I give some Bebi and EI 1 each a week as well as a powder mix of Bee pollen BW shield and Earth Worm powder. But I have a bunch of moss in all my tanks and at least 4-5 leaves decaying at all times. Plus drift wood and cholla wood too. so pleanty of BIO Film spots


Do you use IALs?


----------



## sbarbee54

I have 3 ial in all tanks and 2 oak leafs and 2 cherry tree leafs


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speedie408

My shrimp don't really sit and eat IALs because they take so long to decompose. Now toss in cherry or mulberry leaves, they'll devour it within a few days. It also depends on how big your shrimp colony is too. Obviously the more shrimp you have, the faster it'll be eaten.


----------



## sbarbee54

Yeah ial take a while that is why I buy c grade they decompose 10 times faster


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speedie408

Update pics:

Blue Diamond Tiger aka Royal Blue









OEBT









Flying berries!









Moar berries!









and even MOAR! 









Oh yeah, she's also berried too... small clutch though.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## plamski

Cool.You start selling berried shrimps.:hihi:

Great photos!!!


----------



## sayurasem

I like


----------



## jkan0228

You're crazy good at what you do!


----------



## Dany08fa

strawberries... blackberries... and my favorite blueberries!! haha


----------



## speedie408

Thanks for looking guys! 

Plamski - berried shrimp are not the best candidates for shipping, we all know that  lol. 

Jeff - hard work and perseverance bro.


----------



## MABJ

I LOLED at flying berries. I love it. 

I'm interested in your royal blues you're breeding. Is it an ongoing project? What did they come from?


----------



## sbarbee54

Dang nice berries. I put my blue bolt in my new 20l I cycled for 2 months ph 5.6-5.7 tds 160 gh 4 in 0-1 and he is taking a while to adjust to it. He is not as full blue now. And my other one is the exact opposite he went from just the front blue to the whol body being deep blue..... Can't please everyone


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Beautiful shrimp!


----------



## mengyone

I'm so jealous! Very very nice shrimps!


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> I LOLED at flying berries. I love it.
> 
> I'm interested in your royal blues you're breeding. Is it an ongoing project? What did they come from?


I'm currently keeping the Royals housed with a few Snow whites and OEBT for a project to see if I can get some cool looking Tibees. I just saw some really rad looking newborns but only time will tell. I'll post up on this page once they're big enough to pose for the cam. 

Royals came from BTOE, which came from OEBT. 



sbarbee54 said:


> Dang nice berries. I put my blue bolt in my new 20l I cycled for 2 months ph 5.6-5.7 tds 160 gh 4 in 0-1 and he is taking a while to adjust to it. He is not as full blue now. And my other one is the exact opposite he went from just the front blue to the whol body being deep blue..... Can't please everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


Yeah I don't even monitor my PH, KH, and GH anymore man. lol Last I checked my pH was 6.5-7 range for my TB tanks. All my shadows and BBs are very blue in those tanks.


----------



## MABJ

Neat  what type of offspring do your royals throw out on their own? Any btoe/obets/blondes?

The Snow White project sounds cool!!! 

Lol you might create the first blue jelly CRS xD


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> Neat  what type of offspring do your royals throw out on their own? Any btoe/obets/blondes?
> 
> The Snow White project sounds cool!!!
> 
> Lol you might create the first blue jelly CRS xD


Royals I haven't actually bred on their own yet. Still waiting to get more in. 

BTOE will yield you grades: BT1 - BT5, 1 being the best (most solid black). Here's a link: http://www.garnelenbox.de/schwarze-tiger-grades.html


----------



## MABJ

I learn more from your threads than anything else lol. Thanks for the link!


----------



## speedie408

^^ You're welcome bro.


----------



## ravvin trann

speedie408 said:


> update pics:
> 
> Blue diamond tiger aka royal blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oebt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flying berries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moar berries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even moar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, she's also berried too... Small clutch though.


i really love the aqua colored shrimp, my fav color!!! by the way where did you download these wonderful pictures ?


----------



## theshadybird

He takes them himself! They are of his own beautiful shrimp


----------



## speedie408

ravvin trann said:


> i really love the aqua colored shrimp, my fav color!!! by the way where did you download these wonderful pictures ?


The aqua colored shrimp is called a Taiwan Bee Blue Bolt. You've got good taste :hihi:.



theshadybird said:


> He takes them himself! They are of his own beautiful shrimp


Thanks Shady. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrturritos

Man I am really hating this cold weather. Usually I don't mind it but when I can't get my shrimp...cold sucks a little more. What is too cold? I just wonder when the sunny days (seattle standard of sunny at least) will come back.


----------



## speedie408

Cold isn't an issue with heatpacks .

Here are some oldies but goodies of shots I've never posted before: Enjoy!

Red Tiger









Tiger 









Orange Sakura 









Skeloton Snow white


----------



## Dany08fa

Mrturritos said:


> Man I am really hating this cold weather. Usually I don't mind it but when I can't get my shrimp...cold sucks a little more. What is too cold? I just wonder when the sunny days (seattle standard of sunny at least) will come back.


I live in olympia a recently received tb shrimp from speedie and some crs/cbs from a raok. No doas with speedie(heat pack) and even no doas with the crs/cbs with no heat pack. With a combination of heat pack and express youll be good for sure!


----------



## Mrturritos

email sent to you speedie


----------



## nosebleed

Awesome as usual.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

How about a rack shot?


----------



## MABJ

Nick, do you do tangerine tigers at all?

Love the red tigers man. Rare in the hobby still


----------



## Mrturritos

Missed the window =( Could of got a good deal on the shrimp. Looks like I'm only gonna be getting the blue velvets, hopefully the current crs I have pop out some SSS.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys.



shrimpnmoss said:


> How about a rack shot?


One of these days when I get to it I'll snap a shot for you Howard . 



MABJ said:


> Nick, do you do tangerine tigers at all?
> 
> Love the red tigers man. Rare in the hobby still


I kept them for a little bit but not no more. 

Red Tigers are cool but they're the kind of shrimp that only look good in pictures. Once in your tank, they are super hard to spot (even with a large horde) because they're always so well camouflaged, just like a real tiger.


----------



## MABJ

Oh no! Too bad you don't keep them. I'd have added them to my list I'm making for you . I either have to find a female or let my population die out 

That's also kind of sad about the red tigers. They call out to me in photographs, but I'll take your word that they're good hiders normally.


----------



## Overgrowth

Lol how many Blue Bolts do you have?!?!


----------



## pirayaman

man u have a great camera and even better shrimp amazing


----------



## Computer Science

Hey Nick. What happens when a BKK male mates with a CRS female? Will there be any black/brown looking offspring? Or will they all look like CRS?


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> Oh no! Too bad you don't keep them. I'd have added them to my list I'm making for you . I either have to find a female or let my population die out
> 
> That's also kind of sad about the red tigers. They call out to me in photographs, but I'll take your word that they're good hiders normally.


Hit up Jimko. He has TTs avail. Don't give up! 

It's not that they hide, it's because they're not super colorful to where they stand out like other shrimp with bold/contrasting colors. 



Overgrowth said:


> Lol how many Blue Bolts do you have?!?!


Just a few . 



pirayaman said:


> man u have a great camera and even better shrimp amazing


My camera is old compared to what's available nowadays. It's a solid cam though and easy to use once you get the hang of the controls. 

Glad you like the shrimp. Thanks! 



Computer Science said:


> Hey Nick. What happens when a BKK male mates with a CRS female? Will there be any black/brown looking offspring? Or will they all look like CRS?


You get what the Germans call, Mischlings. They will look like ordinary CRS/CBS/Snow/Goldens but they carry the Taiwan bee gene. If you cross these mischlings back with Taiwan Bees, you'll get a percentage of those offspring being Taiwan bees. Mischling x mischling will also yield Taiwan bees but a smaller percentage.


----------



## Warlock

awesome thread!!

been gone for awhile.. glad to see your still taking great pics!


----------



## speedie408

Welcome back Warlock!

Here's a couple new shots:

Berried Tibee 









BKK close-up


----------



## Mrturritos

I love the little baby shrimp in the first picture. Isn't he a bit young to be on a cheeto diet already?


----------



## speedie408

Mrturritos said:


> I love the little baby shrimp in the first picture. Isn't he a bit young to be on a cheeto diet already?


It's never too young! Didn't you know crushed cheetos was the secret ingredient to keeping babies alive past 2 weeks? :icon_lol::icon_twis


----------



## sbarbee54

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 1/17/13***

I do not see where he is eating a chetto I am lost


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> I do not see where he is eating a chetto I am lost
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


I took it as a joke and responded as one in return. lol


----------



## sbarbee54

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 1/17/13***

I was looking for something orange in the pic thought I was blimd


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CPD

sbarbee54 said:


> I was looking for something orange in the pic thought I was blimd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


haha i did the same thing


----------



## speedie408

Who doesn't like Taiwan Bees?

Shadow Panda









Mischling hitching a ride on a mixed grade BKK


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Now that I'm trying to take macros....I'm even more envious of your shrimp shots.....:angryfire


----------



## wicca27

love the pics nick keep up the good work and that is one heck of a good looking shadow panda


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Now that I'm trying to take macros....I'm even more envious of your shrimp shots.....:angryfire


Keep practicing bro. You gotta crawl before you can start running :icon_mrgr. 



wicca27 said:


> love the pics nick keep up the good work and that is one heck of a good looking shadow panda


Thanks Crystal. This is one of the last Shadow mommas that I kept for breeding. She's a beauty and her blue is expressed much more while shes berried.


----------



## binbin9

Gotta get me some Royal Blues!!!!!!!!!!

BTW Speedie, what are you at on the camera settings? 1/200 F11? Flash overhead? What are you triggering with Cord or wireless?


----------



## sbarbee54

Get some black tigers from him, they some time slip royal blues in there on accident, hehe then you end up with a breeding stock that has royal blues all over it. I know this because it happened to me


----------



## binbin9

nice the royals are so eye catching. Do you have some shots of yoursSbarbee54?


----------



## speedie408

binbin9 said:


> Gotta get me some Royal Blues!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW Speedie, what are you at on the camera settings? 1/200 F11? Flash overhead? What are you triggering with Cord or wireless?


Shutter 1/250, F20, overhead flash (I'm waiting for some cash flow so I can get a power source for my new lights!), & wireless trigger. Check out my new lights! Novatron 2140-C's:


----------



## africancichlidlovers

I like the shadow panda that u took. I was wondering how do u get ur shot like that. Are u using a canon 100m macro? U should post a pic of how close ur camera and lens are up to the tank...to get an idea... Camera noob


----------



## binbin9

I appreciate the effort you put into the photos. It can be a PIA to get the lights set up and take photos. These are poster worthy. Great job man.


----------



## speedie408

^^ Basic Canon 100mm macro, yes. 

The beauty of of a 100mm is that you don't have to be right up on the glass. I'm standing a good 1-1.5 ft away from the glass on most my shots.

Binbin - Thanks buddy!!


----------



## Dany08fa

i would buy a shrimp poster... lol


----------



## africancichlidlovers

Really speedie? I tried doing that and I can't even get a close up shot like ur shrimp. It really frustrate me that I can't do it...hahahaha


----------



## plamski

Come on man/speedie/.Why are you giving your secrets. Now everybody will start posting pictures in National Geographic.:icon_mrgr

Why not 3x Speedlite 580EX II instead of those novotrons?


----------



## speedie408

Dany08fa said:


> i would buy a shrimp poster... lol


This year!! Be on the lookout.



africancichlidlovers said:


> Really speedie? I tried doing that and I can't even get a close up shot like ur shrimp. It really frustrate me that I can't do it...hahahaha


Really! haha 



plamski said:


> Come on man/speedie/.Why are you giving your secrets. Now everybody will start posting pictures in National Geographic.:icon_mrgr
> 
> Why not 3x Speedlite 580EX II instead of those novotrons?


Got em for FREE from a buddy. :bounce: Why not right? :biggrin:

LOL you know damn well that it aint the camera, it's about the man/women behind the camera . I've got no secrets. haha


----------



## plamski

I'm just buying light equipment for the company. Read some forum and decided to go with 3-4 flashes. Will skip PW supplies, cables, wireless, triggers...
Probably I won't have max power and speed but I'm not professional photographer.
Which wireless-trigger you have in mind?


----------



## speedie408

plamski said:


> Which wireless-trigger you have in mind?


Got any suggestions my friend?


----------



## plamski

Impact PowerSync16 DC Radio Slave System is good but still need some accessories to work.
If you calculate everything needed and the size of the equipment probably $1500 for 3 flashes aren't too much.
Maybe there is better and cheaper option but I didn’t find it.


----------



## puopg

Man where do you get all these amazing shrimp? And do you have a separate tank per color?


----------



## speedie408

plamski said:


> Impact PowerSync16 DC Radio Slave System is good but still need some accessories to work.
> If you calculate everything needed and the size of the equipment probably $1500 for 3 flashes aren't too much.
> Maybe there is better and cheaper option but I didn’t find it.


I think I'd rather stick with my cheap ebay triggers and use this to connect to my Novatron power pack: $15 only











puopg said:


> Man where do you get all these amazing shrimp? And do you have a separate tank per color?


I import them from over seas. Taiwan and Germany. roud:


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 1/24/13***

I've always known that's where you get breeding stock, but I do want to know if you need any special importing papers to do that on your scale.


----------



## sbarbee54

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 1/24/13***

Yes you need importing certs and docs and a decent amount of money to meet the min orders they set. The more you buy from them the better the pricing gets to a point. We are just fortunate that speedie and some others front the money to help us out. You make a profit off it but you are not going to make money hand over fist doing it


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks for the explanation Steve. 

Mark - I do it because I love the hobby and I love photography. Both go hand in hand. To add to what Steve said, shipping charges, import fees, licensing fees, Customs bond, etc... all these cost $$$. In order to make importing worth while, one MUST order large orders. Otherwise, you're better off buying your shrimp Stateside.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 1/24/13***

I'll never be an importer myself, but I'm interested to know what you deal with. That's really good to know though!! Thank you. 

I know you love the hobby and photography. TPT benefits from it daily


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks for the kind words Mark.  Much appreciated bro. 

Here are some new shots for you guys.

Berried Dragon Wine Red Panda









Dragon Ruby 









Dragon Wine Red Panda


----------



## bostoneric

:bounce::bounce:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

I don't even like Wine Reds...but those are bad A$$....I think the deeper red color looks better than the light red versions...I will take #1,2 and 3! Send those babies over!


----------



## plamski

shrimpnmoss said:


> I don't even like Wine Reds...but those are bad A$$....I think the deeper red color looks better than the light red versions...I will take #1,2 and 3! Send those babies over!


 Are you taking them with or without Photoshop? :smile:Just kidding those shrimps and pictures are stunning.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> I don't even like Wine Reds...but those are bad A$$....I think the deeper red color looks better than the light red versions...I will take #1,2 and 3! Send those babies over!


haha You still need to get your feet wet with TBs. They're tons of fun bro. 



plamski said:


> Are you taking them with or without Photoshop? :smile:Just kidding those shrimps and pictures are stunning.


Photoshop? If anybody is shooting a digital SLR and don't believe in the use of Photoshop, they should just stick to film :tongue:. It's a revolutionary tool. You just have to learn how to use it properly.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

shrimpnmoss said:


> I don't even like Wine Reds...but those are bad A$$....I think the deeper red color looks better than the light red versions...I will take #1,2 and 3! Send those babies over!


I think the dragon black marbling helps the red to pop more. Gives a nice compare/contrast.


----------



## nosebleed

Holy crapptastic. Those thing are ridiculous cool!!!


----------



## jkan0228

This is very soothing to come home to after my first day of finals... Keep it up Nick, you're in inspiration and a motivator.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

jkan0228 said:


> This is very soothing to come home to after my first day of finals... Keep it up Nick, you're in inspiration and a motivator.


...that just reminded me....what happened with the report card bet...ahahha.


----------



## speedie408

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I think the dragon black marbling helps the red to pop more. Gives a nice compare/contrast.


Yes sir it does. :icon_cool :thumbsup: 



jkan0228 said:


> This is very soothing to come home to after my first day of finals... Keep it up Nick, you're in inspiration and a motivator.


Glad I'm able to inspire and motivate you Jeff. I can't even motivate myself most of the time lol. :thumbsup:



shrimpnmoss said:


> ...that just reminded me....what happened with the report card bet...ahahha.


lol I'd still honor my end if I ever grow Erios again, but I never saw a report card from Jeff. :icon_eek:


----------



## jkan0228

Oh... Well in my defense I'm still in my first semester  budget cuts suck.

I shall get back to you on that...


----------



## speedie408

Berried 2 bar BKK


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot

Schweet!


----------



## speedie408

Time for an update:

Young Orange Pumpkin Neo









Supreme Red Neo









Blue Bolt TB









Panda TB









CRS mixed grades









OEBT









Carbon Rili 









Blue Bolt TB sitting pretty









2 week old TB









3 week old Blue bolt


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/6/13***

So beautiful! I'm super jealous of your supreme reds. I may have to start a colony for myself lol. 

Am I wrong or in your pictures/videos, the males are also almost fully red?


----------



## speedie408

Mark,

The males are hit or miss. Some may be almost as solid as the females but most of them aren't. What you can do is selectively breed only the solid males and you may end up getting more solid males down the line. 

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## plamski

Stunning pictures -again.:angryfire
Is this BB baby is in the glass petri dish or you snap it thru the water?


----------



## speedie408

Plamen,

Thanks my friend!

It's actually grazing on the side of the tank glass, snapped through the the front viewing glass.


----------



## inthepacific

that one CRS is so white. and it has a little smiley face on it haha nice. maybe a new grade? lol


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/6/13***



inthepacific said:


> that one CRS is so white. and it has a little smiley face on it haha nice. maybe a new grade? lol


The one with a smiley is a SSS+ grade. 

Germans have selectively bred that pattern and called them K14.


----------



## Dany08fa

dang! that k14 is sweet! i thought it was a snow white at first... haha


----------



## wicca27

nick i want to see more of the carbon rili something besides its belly lol. i love the bb they are so pretty. as always your pics are awsome cant wait to see more


----------



## ShortFin

Does your wife has a collection too? I remember you stated that she got you into shrimps.


----------



## sbarbee54

I think they share a collection. Comes with being married i do assume


----------



## speedie408

You guys want Carbon Rilis, here's a newly berried female for ya! Enjoy!










Shortfin - This is her collection . I'm just a the photographer.


----------



## jkan0228

Stunning pictures as always Nick, those eggs look more like beans than berries to me!

Now... what can I get with an unweighted 3.57 GPA? :hihi:


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot

I like the carbon alot, are they breeding true?


----------



## ravensgate

Hey Nick, is that TB baby Tibee or Taiwan Bee? Asking because almost all of my Tibee babies have the exact same striping on them and the little white around their eyes.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz

Nice speedie pic as usual. Does that cardon have a gold racing stripe?

PS- I hope me and my girl have a shrimpin relationship one day too? Its hard to get people into the shrmp scene without showing them pics/info from TPT. Im trying to set up a tank at her place but she has a jerk of a cat.


----------



## ravensgate

Drewsplantednutz said:


> Nice speedie pic as usual. Does that cardon have a gold racing stripe?
> 
> PS- I hope me and my girl have a shrimpin relationship one day too? Its hard to get people into the shrmp scene without showing them pics/info from TPT. Im trying to set up a tank at her place but she has a jerk of a cat.



My husband loathes all my tanks. LOL! Sometimes he bans me from saying the 's' word for hours. Sigh.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

+1 My wife only "tolerates" them...but at least she came around from "they're like disgusting bugs!"


----------



## Dany08fa

everyone i know loves shrimp! they think planted tanks, shrimps/fish are all really cool and interesting. they think its pretty dumb once they find out how much they cost.... i'm sure your wife/husband would tolerate them a little more if they were cost of ghost shrimp and just needed a betta bowl to thrive. lol


----------



## binbin9

My wife just looks at me and shakes her head. When I talk about shrimp s. But I know she secretly sneaks into the garage to look at them. She just pretends to be jealous. 

Back to the carbons. Do they get 
as big as some of the red rilis do?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Soothing Shrimp said:


> +1 My wife only "tolerates" them...but at least she came around from "they're like disgusting bugs!"


What? My wife has a twin I don't know about...


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

binbin9 said:


> ...Back to the carbons. Do they get
> as big as some of the red rilis do?


Yes, the carbons get about the same size.


----------



## wicca27

the eggs on the carbon look like alien eggs lol


----------



## Kinection

wicca27 said:


> the eggs on the carbon look like alien eggs lol


 LOL. Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## sbarbee54

Raven that pic is one of his Taiwan bee babies I have tons like it. He uses tb for Taiwan bee and TiB for tiger bee


----------



## ravensgate

Interesting they are identical as babies.


----------



## sbarbee54

Maybe you got lucky and have some pinto babies what are the parrents


----------



## ravensgate

sbarbee54 said:


> Maybe you got lucky and have some pinto babies what are the parrents



Tibee via Super Tiger X Wild Bee.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Now... what can I get with an unweighted 3.57 GPA? :hihi:


Lemme guess, you want a shrimp? roud: 



CharleeFoxtrot said:


> I like the carbon alot, are they breeding true?


I'm not positive yet but I'll find out for myself very soon. I'll keep everyone posted on my progress. 



ravensgate said:


> Hey Nick, is that TB baby Tibee or Taiwan Bee? Asking because almost all of my Tibee babies have the exact same striping on them and the little white around their eyes.


TB = Taiwan Bee
Tibee = Tiger (Caridina Cantonensis) x Bee shrimp (Caridina Cantonensis)

 I know it can get kinda confusing sometimes but the correct terms are as I listed above.



Drewsplantednutz said:


> Nice speedie pic as usual. Does that cardon have a gold racing stripe?
> 
> PS- I hope me and my girl have a shrimpin relationship one day too? Its hard to get people into the shrmp scene without showing them pics/info from TPT. Im trying to set up a tank at her place but she has a jerk of a cat.


Only a couple have the gold stripe on the black sections.

Keep at it with the wifey/girlfriend. I guess I'm just lucky that she happened to be the one into shrimp first lol. 



ravensgate said:


> My husband loathes all my tanks. LOL! Sometimes he bans me from saying the 's' word for hours. Sigh.





Soothing Shrimp said:


> +1 My wife only "tolerates" them...but at least she came around from "they're like disgusting bugs!"


:icon_lol: I wouldn't know :tongue:



binbin9 said:


> Do they get as big as some of the red rilis do?


They get the same size as Cherries, Pumpkins, Yellows, etc. It's just a new Neo variant.

___________________________________

Check out this HOT shot I just took. Hope you guys like it. These two lovely ladies are tugging away at a piece of barley. Take a close look at the lady on the left... see her eggs (saddle)? Then compare them to the berries on the lady on the right... pretty cool huh? :biggrin:


----------



## ravensgate

Holy crap...THAT is amazing


----------



## wicca27

that is awsome nick. you take such awsome pics and the fact you can see the eggs not just the shape of a saddle is wicked cool. i love the color of them to a blueish tent


----------



## jkan0228

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/10/13***

Amazing comparison between saddled eggs and berried eggs! This shows how much eggs develop as they are fertilized  

Lol depends. Do I get to choose?


----------



## Green_Flash

Those are really nice looking shrimp! What are they called?


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! 

Those are called Carbon Rili Neos.


----------



## @[email protected]

excellent pic, and REALLY COOL shrimp. i may have to order some...
they are as hardy as cherries right?


----------



## speedie408

@[email protected] said:


> excellent pic, and REALLY COOL shrimp. i may have to order some...
> they are as hardy as cherries right?


So far they are very hardy . I'll keep everyone posted on the offspring.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Perhaps I can help out on that. All F1's so far look to be "carbons." Some clear tissue, some blue tissue- but both with dark markings.

Don't know about F2's yet.


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/10/13***

Good to know Bryce. Thanks for sharing. Do keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

I'm excited for my Supremes.


----------



## speedie408

Some updates for you folks who are following this thread... Enjoy!!

CRS SSS grade on the left and two SS to the right. These are my non-PRL CRS. They are pretty damn close in color comparison though.









3-4 week old 2 bar BKK.









3-4 week old Panda TBs.









Great lookin Blue bolt TB up in the mix with F1 Mischlings.









Blue bolt TB lurking in the shadows on a IAL.









Pure Black Line CBS and a shrimplet in the foreground.









Shadow Hino TB









Fully red Ruby Extreme TB









More Orange Pumpkin Neos feasting on blanched spinach, their favorite food.









CRS S grade









CBS S grade hangin out with its CRS buddies.









XIN & Feather Pure Red Line CRS 









These next 2 are special shrimplets. Their mother is a F1 Tibee and their father is either OEBT or Royal Blue Tiger. 

Notice how they have strikingly similar BKK markings... very interesting because I don't have any BKK in this tank.


















Last but not least, this is my Blue Neos I've been selecting for breeding off my Chocolate colony. Pretty right?


----------



## Dany08fa

Soooo BEAUTIFUL....


----------



## binbin9

wow that blue pops


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/16/13***

How soon will your blue neo line be ready? I know you have been working on it. The male pictured looks REALLY nice. Almost looked like a royal blue to start.


----------



## Tanman19az

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/16/13***

Yea Nick you are not doing a good job in promoting your PRLs when your regular CRS look just as good


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> The male pictured looks REALLY nice. Almost looked like a royal blue to start.


It's actually still a very young shrimp so sex can't be determined just yet. The picture makes it look mature though lol. 



Tanman19az said:


> Yea Nick you are not doing a good job in promoting your PRLs when your regular CRS look just as good


They really are very close in comparison but in person you can tell right away that the PRLs are much more thick in their shell.


----------



## sayurasem

Why don't you have Speedie Aquatics facebook already ?


----------



## wicca27

nick does that baby 2 bar bkk have orange eyes or is it a camera thing? and that blue is awsome from your chocolates, reminds me of the blue jelly lol


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/16/13***

Interesting. Being a Juvie makes it look male for sure. Your shots are so close, they might as well be adults


----------



## speedie408

sayurasem said:


> Why don't you have Speedie Aquatics facebook already ?


Have you tried searching? 



wicca27 said:


> nick does that baby 2 bar bkk have orange eyes or is it a camera thing? and that blue is awsome from your chocolates, reminds me of the blue jelly lol


It does. The thing with most baby Caridina Cantonensis are that they are born with redish eyes but later lose it as they mature. 

I'm going to see if I can breed this blue line out... time will tell. :thumbsup:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Awesome Nick. I'm breeding a dark blue line strain myself from a mutation. It would be interesting to see if the color genetics are close on the loci. 









Didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## speedie408

Bryce, no worries bro. Hijack away 

Did you get them selected from Chocolate neos as well?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Thanks, dude. It was from a rili mutation. I won't know until I have the strain stabilized, and then breed one to a blue chocolate to find out. I've been calling mine Sapphire.

Really, when you think about it, all cherries have the same colors in their system. It is a matter of which keys unlock what color on the DNA line that makes the "mutants."

Even then colors can be real foolers. For example, leopard geckos have had at least two albinos (Tremper and Rainwater) that when they breed, aren't on the same loci- so create normal offspring. 

I suspect shrimp can be the same way with where the color lies on the DNA, so when they breed- even though they look the same- they don't line up genetically.

The only real way to find out is to breed "purebreds."


----------



## sayurasem

sweet found your facebook!

Hey I have a suggestion for you. Why don't you make a shrimp poster with all your professional pictures? I was going to buy Azoo's poster on amazon (ASIN B00B7JWWUE) but it is written in another language, plus they have cray fish on the poster which I'm not a fan of.

I just want a nice poster with all the neos, caridina, and all the new variation of freshwater shrimps :thumbsup:


----------



## GreenBliss

I love those orange and blue neos. Just beautiful!


----------



## Duck5003

Speedie aquatics shrimp calendar???  :bounce:


----------



## dastowers

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/16/13***

Awestruck....


----------



## Dany08fa

I am also still waiting for speedies calendar/poster!!


----------



## bud29

WHOA.....that blue neo is stunning! Almost makes me want to hold off on getting pumpkins, and buy some of those blue's once you start selling them


----------



## Loumeer

bud29 said:


> WHOA.....that blue neo is stunning! Almost makes me want to hold off on getting pumpkins, and buy some of those blue's once you start selling them


I wouldn't wait. Just got some Blue Velvets from Speedie and they are really really blue.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/16/13***

I'm not in any way opposed to a calendar. I wouldn't really want a cluttered poster with lots of species, but some of your more attractive species would make nice singular posters. I'd pay up to roughly $10 per poster. Not a bad profit on photos you enjoy taking! Haha.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks for the motivation guys! :thumbsup:



Soothing Shrimp said:


> Thanks, dude. It was from a rili mutation. I won't know until I have the strain stabilized, and then breed one to a blue chocolate to find out. I've been calling mine Sapphire.
> 
> Really, when you think about it, all cherries have the same colors in their system. It is a matter of which keys unlock what color on the DNA line that makes the "mutants."
> 
> Even then colors can be real foolers. For example, leopard geckos have had at least two albinos (Tremper and Rainwater) that when they breed, aren't on the same loci- so create normal offspring.
> 
> I suspect shrimp can be the same way with where the color lies on the DNA, so when they breed- even though they look the same- they don't line up genetically.
> 
> The only real way to find out is to breed "purebreds."


Keep us posted my friend. I'lll do the same with mine. Maybe later down the line we can trade to see how similar/different they are to each other. :icon_cool



sayurasem said:


> sweet found your facebook!
> 
> Hey I have a suggestion for you. Why don't you make a shrimp poster with all your professional pictures? I was going to buy Azoo's poster on amazon (ASIN B00B7JWWUE) but it is written in another language, plus they have cray fish on the poster which I'm not a fan of.
> 
> I just want a nice poster with all the neos, caridina, and all the new variation of freshwater shrimps :thumbsup:


Maybe this year will be the year . We shall see. :icon_mrgr 

Thanks for the Like! :thumbsup:



MABJ said:


> I'm not in any way opposed to a calendar. I wouldn't really want a cluttered poster with lots of species, but some of your more attractive species would make nice singular posters. I'd pay up to roughly $10 per poster. Not a bad profit on photos you enjoy taking! Haha.


We'll see bro. My day job keeps me plenty busy so it's just a matter of finding the time of day. Like I said, maybe this year .


----------



## AVN

Monthly shrimp calenders.


----------



## Computer Science

Hey Nick. What color substrates bring out the best color in OEBTs? Is it white and brown?


----------



## speedie408

^^ I would say brown.


----------



## shmeeg

Amazing pics and shrimps. Love that Shadow.


----------



## Computer Science

What kind of substrate do you use for your OEBTs?


----------



## speedie408

ATM I'm using ADA AS. I was using DRL Akadama before but that soil has long been depleted of it's buffering capacity so I tossed it.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

You're right, they love blanched spinach. And it lasts much longer than zucchini too.


----------



## speedie408

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> You're right, they love blanched spinach. And it lasts much longer than zucchini too.


They love Kale as well. :icon_cool

Here's a new Tibee baby I just spotted today. it's red with the white TB markings on it's back.


----------



## bostoneric

looks like he's feeding on a slab of BACON!!!!


----------



## Kinection

bostoneric said:


> looks like he's feeding on a slab of BACON!!!!


Totally agree. LOL
Looks like a delicious dried up worm too. 
Is that a tiger baby?


----------



## speedie408

Kinection said:


> Is that a tiger baby?


It's a F2 Tibee. Mom is a F1 imported Tibee (unknown parental lineage) and dad is either a Royal blue or OEBT. Here's a picture of Mom:


----------



## Kinection

It looks so nice, it looks like someone sprinkled magical dust on it.


----------



## Forumsnow

speedie408 said:


> Typically yes. From what I've read, mischlings that carry potential TB's, the TB eggs will be a darker color.
> 
> Neos will have yellow and sometimes green eggs. For OEBT, they have yellow eggs, but once mixed with BTOE, they'll carry dark eggs.


So my oebt's have dark brown eggs, does this mean they have been crossed with btoe somewhere along the line? I could have sworn some of mine look like your oebt/royal blues but I just can't take as good of pictures.

Edit: As soon as I posted this he came out for a pic. He's on the underside of a riccia mat so it is very dark. But in the light he is a crystal clear/white color with bright blue tiger stripes. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## speedie408

Forumsnow said:


> So my oebt's have dark brown eggs, does this mean they have been crossed with btoe somewhere along the line? I could have sworn some of mine look like your oebt/royal blues but I just can't take as good of pictures.
> 
> Edit: As soon as I posted this he came out for a pic. He's on the underside of a riccia mat so it is very dark. But in the light he is a crystal clear/white color with bright blue tiger stripes. Sorry for the hijack.


Did you get them from me? Do you keep them with BTOE/Royal?

_______________________________________

New shots!

Dragon Wine Red berried momma again! 









Berried Mischling with a wide load ready to pop any day now. Look at those super dark eggs.


----------



## Bananariot

I'm still in awe of these pictures no matter how many times I look. What kind of macro lens do you use on your camera?

Also what kinda flash cause I notice that the in build ones just reflect off the glass and screw the picture up lol


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/26/13***



Bananariot said:


> I'm still in awe of these pictures no matter how many times I look. What kind of macro lens do you use on your camera?
> 
> Also what kinda flash cause I notice that the in build ones just reflect off the glass and screw the picture up lol


I use the 100 f2.8 with and oldschool 420ez flash. I don't ever shoot with the onboard flash. Pro bodies don't even have a built in flash so that says a lot.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/26/13***

So where do you place your flash


----------



## speedie408

Everywhere/anywhere except the front glass . Gotta use your creativity here.


----------



## ravensgate

Speedie, the OEBT berried momma I had a few months back had dark green eggs and was one I got from you. Only have one surviving baby from her but he looks like he'll be a regular OEBT (light blue right now, but still developing stripes and color).

I have GOT to bust out my power packs for my flashes and try to get better pics. I'm just so lazy I don't feel like digging them out and charging them. LOL!. But I adore looking at your photos


----------



## sbarbee54

My OEBT have yellow and a dark brown, seems normal to me....


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/26/13***

 kk. Just wondering.


----------



## Mumford

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/26/13***

Woah nice pics!!


- Mumford


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks fork looking guys!



ravensgate said:


> Speedie, the OEBT berried momma I had a few months back had dark green eggs and was one I got from you. Only have one surviving baby from her but he looks like he'll be a regular OEBT (light blue right now, but still developing stripes and color).
> 
> I have GOT to bust out my power packs for my flashes and try to get better pics. I'm just so lazy I don't feel like digging them out and charging them. LOL!. But I adore looking at your photos


Jaime,

Hope that soldier makes it to adulthood for ya. 

You should really show me what you got. Aren't you a photographer yourself? roud: 

Nick


----------



## sbarbee54

I caught 2 of my berried mommas at lunch just to check egg color..... So I think all is good. Also caught a couple BTOE and they are for sure Dark green blackish....


----------



## ravensgate

speedie408 said:


> ^^ Thanks fork looking guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Jaime,
> 
> Hope that soldier makes it to adulthood for ya.
> 
> You should really show me what you got. Aren't you a photographer yourself? roud:
> 
> Nick


I have my fingers crossed SO tight he makes it to adulthood and is a male. With all his mother went through he seems to be slow growing...just got his stripes two weeks ago and he was gosh, 14 weeks old at that point. But he's finally growing and out eating more and molting more frequently. 

And yeah, it's pathetic... I was a pro photographer for years, even have a BS degree in it and can't photograph them. LOL! But it's due to sheer laziness of not busting out the rest of my equipment. I grab the Iphone or the Canon 50D and use the on camera flash cause it's convenient. I've got 2-3 flashes, off camera flash brackets, Quantum packs (heck 3-4 of those) and everything...I just hate pulling all that stuff out. HA, I swear, it's JUST laziness that keeps me from at least trying. Need to get off my rearend though and at least try....it's maddening not to be able to get good shots of them. 

I've got a macro zoom lens but that won't work unless I want to be across the room. My other lenses aren't macro (and I truly believe the on camera macro setting is dang near worthless). Got a slew of close up filters but I'm thinking of picking up a cheap reverse ring to play with. Every fooled with one of those and got a thumbs up or thumbs down on it?


----------



## speedie408

Oh a Pro... stop being lazy and school me please!  

About the reverse ring thingamabober... I tried one on my 50mm f1.8 lens a while back and hated it. To each his/her own obviously because some may like that it cost close to nothing for one of those rings. I just hate the constant toying and lack of DoF adjustment. Let's just say it's not practical for shooting shrimp lol.


----------



## ravensgate

Well there are the little cheap rings for like $2 out of Hong Kong and then there are extension tubes that are about oh, $20-30. It's just a cheap way to cut corners and not buy a macro but still was curious if either were worth a flip. Hmmmm. Might have to at least look into the extension tubes and see if any are worth anything. I can't imagine those little rings would be any better than my close up filters (and you lose a ton of DoF with those as it is) probably it would wind up being the same but I just wasn't sure. I haven't fooled with new camera gadgets in years so no telling what all is on the market I've been missing. LOL!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

*Re: Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 2/26/13***

All of my pics are taken with my cell using a cheap macro lens that I bought through Ebay. 

My photos never get any where near as perfect as Speedie's, but they'll do for me.  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bananariot

ravensgate said:


> Well there are the little cheap rings for like $2 out of Hong Kong and then there are extension tubes that are about oh, $20-30. It's just a cheap way to cut corners and not buy a macro but still was curious if either were worth a flip. Hmmmm. Might have to at least look into the extension tubes and see if any are worth anything. I can't imagine those little rings would be any better than my close up filters (and you lose a ton of DoF with those as it is) probably it would wind up being the same but I just wasn't sure. I haven't fooled with new camera gadgets in years so no telling what all is on the market I've been missing. LOL!


I bought one cause I simply can't afford macro lenses at this point. The one I use tweaks the aperture wide open but I don't have an external flash besides the one on my camera so my pictures suck ATM lol


----------



## plamski

Reverse rings and extension tubes are waste of time for moving shrimps. DOF is so shallow you have to take 6-9 pictures and stack them in order to have similar sharpness to macro lens.
I have tried reverse rings with lens from 14mm to 300mm best is Zeiss manual 85mm/1.4
After reverse ring disappointment I got this Kenko extension tube
http://www.adorama.com/KNAETSDNKAF.html
Tried all lenses again –better result but still can’t reach macro lenses performance.
Best result macro lens 85-150mm. Shooting 4-5 inches from the glass. Very important-prevent light from flash and light fixture to reflect to the lens.


----------



## randyl

plamski said:


> Best result macro lens 85-150mm. Shooting 4-5 inches from the glass. Very important-prevent light from flash and light fixture to reflect to the lens.


Can you elaborate a bit more? I'm thinking to get a new Sony NEX and there's only a 30mm macro unless I go with adapter. How would a 30mm macro lens work with shrimp pic? What difference does it make comparing 30mm and 100mm? I understand I might need to go really close to get the 1:1 with a 30mm comparing to a 100mm, does that make a huge difference?

I know very little about photography, I know people who do but they don't know shrimps ;-)


----------



## plamski

30mm mean that if you like to have 1:1 you have to focus from 2-5" from the shrimp. With 105mm you min focus distance is 10-15".To get nice details it is belter to get close picture but then you are losing DOF. Probably best is to shot from 10" with 30mm.You will have some sharpness and large DOF. Lighting is more important. You will need at least 2 flashes. I don't know can NEX do remote flash control. If not then you can buy cheap flashes which supports SU-4 mode-veeeeeeery cool mode for us.
There is a play with size of the image, EV settings of the camera to but because this one is not my thread I’ll leave Nick to explain if he decides to.


----------



## speedie408

Just point ....... and shoot!  

You have to understand photography in general. Aperture, shutter speed, ISO, etc... once you understand how these coincide with one another, you might be able to shoot good pictures granted you have proper equipment on hand. Yes as Plamen stated, lighting plays a huge role in attaining sharp vivid pictures. The more the better, but totally not necessary if all you have is one flash.


----------



## randyl

Thanks, I do have the basic knowledge of aperture, speed, ISO, DOF, ... etc... I'll play with it more.


----------



## plamski

I don't know how powerful NEX flash is. Assuming that it comes in small package the light can be too concentrated. Flash diffuser will spread light nicely but it will lover intensity.


----------



## randyl

plamski said:


> I don't know how powerful NEX flash is. Assuming that it comes in small package the light can be too concentrated. Flash diffuser will spread light nicely but it will lover intensity.


The flash on the body is crappy, and probably won't work because it will be flashing directly to the front glass. The plus for remote flash is proprietary so I'm not buying a SONY one for just that. I thought about using the body flash to trigger a slave, but will have to block it from flashing to the glass.... so much work ;-)


----------



## speedie408

Randy,

Is there not a hot shoe on the Sony Nex? I mean you can ultimately use a remote flash trigger on the built in hot shoe if needed and that will rule out having to use any built in remote triggers that utilize the onboard flash for triggering. 

My Canon 60D has this capability but I opt not using it due to this very reason. Plus you have more options with using more affordable flash units with aftermarket remote triggers.


----------



## randyl

speedie408 said:


> Randy,
> 
> Is there not a hot shoe on the Sony Nex? I mean you can ultimately use a remote flash trigger on the built in hot shoe if needed and that will rule out having to use any built in remote triggers that utilize the onboard flash for triggering.
> 
> My Canon 60D has this capability but I opt not using it due to this very reason. Plus you have more options with using more affordable flash units with aftermarket remote triggers.


That's another way to do it I guess. Thanks for the suggestion. BTW, do you think the flash bothers shrimps? They have no eye lids, I'd be annoyed if I'm forced to open my eyes and someone flashes in front of my eyes.


----------



## speedie408

randyl said:


> That's another way to do it I guess. Thanks for the suggestion. BTW, do you think the flash bothers shrimps? They have no eye lids, I'd be annoyed if I'm forced to open my eyes and someone flashes in front of my eyes.


Flash don't bother shrimp. My shrimp pose all day for me :hihi:.


----------



## pmcarbrey

Speedie are your parameters and feeding regiments posted anywhere that I missed?


----------



## speedie408

pmcarbrey said:


> Speedie are your parameters and feeding regiments posted anywhere that I missed?


What shrimp are you looking up params and feeding regiments for? 

All my Caridina cantonensis tanks use RO remineralized water while my Neo tanks use hard tap water. 

TB tank
pH 6.5-7
TDS 160-200
temp 72-75F

CRS/CBS/Tigers 
pH 7
TDS 200
Temp 72-75F

Neos
pH 7.5-8
TDS 390
Temp 72-80F (no heater/fan all year round)

I feed mainly blanched spinach, barely pellets, NLS crustacian, and Mosura Excel. for babies I use Jaime's (ravensgate) bee pollen and Mosura Bio Plus. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## pmcarbrey

Yep, that's everything! Thanks so much! The tank comes in Friday, and I'm setting it up Saturday, so hopefully with some luck by the time I have everything set up and ready you'll have the blue pandas up for sale! Thank you so much for everything!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Bee pollen makes a big difference for my Neo tanks. The pollen turns into powder and lands everywhere in the tank making it very easy for the babies to find food packed with vits for survival and good growth.


----------



## plamski

What amount of bee pollen and how often to feed with it?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

I only do once a week, and a pinch goes a long way. Technically after buying, it should be refrigerated as it starts losing nutritional value slowly over time.

When buying, make sure you get at the very least THAT YEAR'S pollen to maximize nutrition. Ie. 2013


----------



## caliherp

Wow incredible photos and shrimp. They remind me of the "prawn's" from District 9. Keep up the great work.


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys! 

Plamen - Bryce said it correct. 

___________________________

Here are some new shots for you all.

Nom Nom Nomin









A face only a parent can love.









Not sure what to call this one.... It's got no dot on the tail unlike my other SSS 









Shadow TB









Shadow Hino TB









Blue Bolt berried female - they get super blue when carrying eggs


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 3/5/13***

Very nice pics man. I love the shadows. What do they spit out when they breed?


----------



## Zenzu

*** faint ***


----------



## wicca27

i knew you upped the ph in the tiger tanks didnt realize you upped it for crs and cbs too. is that all grades or just the lower grade crystal's ? and why did you up it in their tank or is it just that they are all in the same tanks?


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 3/5/13***



MABJ said:


> Very nice pics man. I love the shadows. What do they spit out when they breed?


More shadows of course.  I've got quite a few babies from that big momma already. 



wicca27 said:


> i knew you upped the ph in the tiger tanks didnt realize you upped it for crs and cbs too. is that all grades or just the lower grade crystal's ? and why did you up it in their tank or is it just that they are all in the same tanks?


All crystals are kept in those conditions. It actually brings out the white much more in their shells. It was a recommendation from my source.


----------



## wicca27

good to know i will deff try it thanks for the tip. i think i am going to part with mine for now since my substrate is breaking down. might try it again later though lol think im moving to tigers for now


----------



## Hobbes1911

Nick,
Great pictures. What is the moss called you have in most of your shots? For example in the most recent shadow TB shot.


----------



## Computer Science

Are the survival rate of babies still high at a pH of 7?


speedie408 said:


> More shadows of course.  I've got quite a few babies from that big momma already.
> 
> 
> 
> All crystals are kept in those conditions. It actually brings out the white much more in their shells. It was a recommendation from my source.


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> good to know i will deff try it thanks for the tip. i think i am going to part with mine for now since my substrate is breaking down. might try it again later though lol think im moving to tigers for now


GL with tigers. Def more challenging as far as baby rearing goes. :thumbsup:



Hobbes1911 said:


> Nick,
> Great pictures. What is the moss called you have in most of your shots? For example in the most recent shadow TB shot.


Thanks! That's Taiwan moss. I also keep mini xmas moss.



Computer Science said:


> Are the survival rate of babies still high at a pH of 7?


I'm not breeding them in the TDS 200 tanks, just keeping them. My breeder tanks which house the mature shrimp are around 170 TDS/pH 6.9.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 3/5/13***



speedie408 said:


> More shadows of course.  I've got quite a few babies from that big momma already.


Very nice. These are my favorite TBs. 

Wait I've never seen you sell them?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

You have to look closer MABJ. LOL I think last time I saw Speedie selling them for $55 ea.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 3/5/13***



Soothing Shrimp said:


> You have to look closer MABJ. LOL I think last time I saw Speedie selling them for $55 ea.


Really! They're well worth it.. I've just never seen it I guess . 

I don't remember them in his last FST and they're not on his site lol


----------



## !Alex!

Nice breeds I like the color.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
I'll breed anything that is alive.
<== view my tank

My breeds:
http://bit.ly/XRQ4bt


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

MABJ said:


> Really! They're well worth it.. I've just never seen it I guess .
> 
> I don't remember them in his last FST and they're not on his site lol


To be fair, it's been a while now, but they are beautiful.


----------



## speedie408

Mark - Bryce is correct. 

_________________________________

Pure Black Line CBS









Blue Chocolate Neo


----------



## MABJ

Thanks Nick and Bryce! 

Beautiful Blue neo shot. I so wish someone could stabilize the strain and made it a pure line.


----------



## assasin6547

Holy crap those are amazing pix!


----------



## randyl

That's the one you were talking about. It looks really nice.


----------



## speedie408

randyl said:


> That's the one you were talking about. It looks really nice.


Yup! There's quite a few of them but still all a bunch of juvies. I've already segregated them.


----------



## CherokeeNative

Beautiful shrimp Nick - thanks for sharing


----------



## speedie408

CherokeeNative said:


> Beautiful shrimp Nick - thanks for sharing


It's my pleasure. 

________________________

Some new shots.

Extreme Ruby Red Taiwan bee



























2 bar Ruby 









Berried Golden Crystal


----------



## CPDzeke

I love and hate you at the same time. How can one person possibly own that many valuable shrimp at one time? T.T


----------



## speedie408

CPDzeke said:


> I love and hate you at the same time. How can one person possibly own that many valuable shrimp at one time? T.T


Passion gone wild. 

Here's another one. 

Panda Taiwan bee


----------



## sayurasem

Can't wait till you have Snow White again


----------



## Bananariot

speedie408 said:


> Passion gone wild.
> 
> Here's another one.
> 
> Panda Taiwan bee


That is an interesting pattern you got on a WR. It's the blurry 2nd WR back.


----------



## speedie408

sayurasem said:


> Can't wait till you have Snow White again






Bananariot said:


> That is an interesting pattern you got on a WR. It's the blurry 2nd WR back.


I'll snap a photo tomorrow for ya. :smile:


----------



## Bananariot

Oh yeah out of curiosity when is your next order gonna be?


----------



## speedie408

Carbon Rili and a shrimplet.


----------



## speedie408

BKK (2 bar)


----------



## CPD

So jealous of your photos man!


----------



## speedie408

CPD said:


> So jealous of your photos man!


:redface: Thank you sir! I'll post up more later tonight.


----------



## binbin9

that is one seriously true blue shrimplet. Nice work!


----------



## AVN

Beautiful as always Nick. Now about that San Fran tour...


----------



## Lkittredge

speedie408 said:


> What shrimp are you looking up params and feeding regiments for?
> 
> All my Caridina cantonensis tanks use RO remineralized water while my Neo tanks use hard tap water.
> 
> TB tank
> pH 6.5-7
> TDS 160-200
> temp 72-75F
> 
> CRS/CBS/Tigers
> pH 7
> TDS 200
> Temp 72-75F
> 
> Neos
> pH 7.5-8
> TDS 390
> Temp 72-80F (no heater/fan all year round)
> 
> I feed mainly blanched spinach, barely pellets, NLS crustacian, and Mosura Excel. for babies I use Jaime's (ravensgate) bee pollen and Mosura Bio Plus.
> 
> Hope that helps.


You have probably posted this elsewhere, but I am overlooking it, what are you doing to boost the PH when using Aquasoil?


----------



## LiLGreenThumbs

Awesome detail!! What kind of leaves do you use in the tank?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

What color of tie do you prefer to wear? :hihi:


----------



## ravensgate

Boxers or briefs? LOL...just messing with ya Nick!


----------



## Clemsons2k

Might as well ask for his credit card numbers and birth date too haha


----------



## speedie408

binbin9 said:


> that is one seriously true blue shrimplet. Nice work!


Yeah this is my first batch of babies from these carbons... we'll see how they breed out. I'll post updates on this thread as they get older.



AVN said:


> Beautiful as always Nick. Now about that San Fran tour...


Thanks bro. What SF tour? 



Lkittredge said:


> You have probably posted this elsewhere, but I am overlooking it, what are you doing to boost the PH when using Aquasoil?


My tap water. Just doing regular water changes to keep the pH up. This proved to be too cumbersome since I don't' have time to do water changes every other day so I've switched the shrimp over to a sand tank. 



LiLGreenThumbs said:


> Awesome detail!! What kind of leaves do you use in the tank?


Thanks! I use oak and IAL. Lots of it! 



Soothing Shrimp said:


> What color of tie do you prefer to wear? :hihi:


Bow tie! 



ravensgate said:


> Boxers or briefs? LOL...just messing with ya Nick!


Boxers all the way baby! :thumbsup: 



Clemsons2k said:


> Might as well ask for his credit card numbers and birth date too haha


4503 2840 8332 8903 

1/4/78


----------



## sbarbee54

So now we know the shrimp pimps birthday, so now we all know when to get him a present!


----------



## Clemsons2k

Shopping spreeeeeeee :bounce:


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> So now we know the shrimp pimps birthday, so now we all know when to get him a present!


haha just send me money, and lots of it.  Putting it all towards the kids college fund. That's if they go to college... if not, I'll retire early. 



Clemsons2k said:


> Shopping spreeeeeeee :bounce:


Best take advantage of the dollar per gallon sale at Petco! *if it aint already over* :eek5: :icon_twis:icon_lol:


----------



## Bananariot

speedie408 said:


> I'll snap a photo tomorrow for ya. :smile:


Where's my picture that you promised ;D


----------



## speedie408

Bananariot said:


> Where's my picture that you promised ;D


Got carried away with the shrimp shipment buddy. My bad 

Here she is:


----------



## speedie408

Taiwan Bees feasting.









Dragon Wine Red Panda


----------



## assasin6547

I. Want. Now.


----------



## shrimpzoo

speedie408 said:


> Taiwan Bees feasting.


lol awesome, it's like their antannaes are pointy needles in a mass bunch :hihi:


----------



## Bananariot

speedie408 said:


> Got carried away with the shrimp shipment buddy. My bad
> 
> Here she is:


Hehe thanks. Those are awesome pictures! It almost looks like a hino but not. Idk what it is about dragon patterns but I love it on my TB and I love it on my PFR's.


----------



## thechibi

Awww. I love the face on shot. She looks so inquisitive.  Great pictures!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! 

Here's one you don't see much here in the States 

Green Hulk


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 4/11/13***

Wow! Neat 'green' hulk lol. 

Shouldn't it be green? But wow it looks like what those para cardinia blue bees SHOULD look like.


----------



## speedie408

^^ you can call it Blue Jelly if you'd like as well lol. Depends on how it pops up on your computer screen.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 4/11/13***



speedie408 said:


> ^^ you can call it Blue Jelly if you'd like as well lol. Depends on how it pops up on your computer screen.


A beautiful and high valued shrimp no matter what you call it ;D


----------



## CPD

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 4/11/13***

Oh man! Gotta start saving so I can get me some of those dragon wine reds. And that green hulk... WHOA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

CPD said:


> Oh man! Gotta start saving so I can get me some of those dragon wine reds. And that green hulk... WHOA!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deeper and deeper into the rabbit hole you go. :biggrin: :icon_wink


----------



## sbarbee54

*Re: Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 4/11/13***

Is that a home breed gh nick or a import

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CPD

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 4/11/13***



speedie408 said:


> Deeper and deeper into the rabbit hole you go. :biggrin: :icon_wink


Oh I kno. Getting wild ideas about starting a shrimp rack... Could be a fun summer project after exams.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> Is that a home breed gh nick or a import
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


That's a secret :tongue: :tongue:. Keep you guessing :hihi:.



CPD said:


> Oh I kno. Getting wild ideas about starting a shrimp rack... Could be a fun summer project after exams.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get em done!! Everyone should have a shrimp rack or three... 4 would be ideal. :biggrin:


----------



## sbarbee54

*Re: Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 4/11/13***

I think it is that baby from a while ago we were guess if it was going to turn gh or blue jelly

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> I think it is that baby from a while ago we were guess if it was going to turn gh or blue jelly
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


It's actually an import from Taiwan. :icon_cool:thumbsup:

The little guy from before either turned into a Panda or Mischling... I lost track of it.


----------



## Oceangirl

Oh my god, shrimpgasm!


----------



## speedie408

New shots.

Berried BB









XIN PRL's munch'n on a mulberry leaf









Dragon Extreme RR









Female BKK with berries about to burst









Caught her just as she took off swimming. It still amazes me how those eggs don't fall off while they're swimming.


----------



## binbin9

Great looking new shots Nick. That extreme Dragon is something else!


----------



## pianofish

That extreme dragon looks amazing... very similar to the crawfish I peel and eat


----------



## CookieM

Woah when can we buy extreme dragon ruby red?


----------



## speedie408

binbin9 said:


> Great looking new shots Nick. That extreme Dragon is something else!


Thank you sir! He's a beaut indeed.



pianofish said:


> That extreme dragon looks amazing... very similar to the crawfish I peel and eat


LOL If only these were at least 4" long.


----------



## speedie408

Forgot this one:

Carbon Rili


----------



## sayurasem

Blue bolts are getting darker and darker! Awesome!


----------



## jkan0228

With all these pictures and experience that you've gained in photography, what would you say is the most essential component in taking clear crisp photos?


----------



## speedie408

sayurasem said:


> Blue bolts are getting darker and darker! Awesome!


Yes yes... if they are high grades . Low grades still come in blue head with light blue/white tails. 



jkan0228 said:


> With all these pictures and experience that you've gained in photography, what would you say is the most essential component in taking clear crisp photos?


A flash unit :thumbsup:


----------



## wicca27

nice pics as always nick keep up the good work


----------



## Nemue

Wow those are some gorgeous shrimp. I'm getting into shrimp and macro photography myself! Really fell for those little shrimps, its hard not to. Recently discovered your website, cool stuff.


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> nice pics as always nick keep up the good work


Thanks Crystal. 



Nemue said:


> Wow those are some gorgeous shrimp. I'm getting into shrimp and macro photography myself! Really fell for those little shrimps, its hard not to. Recently discovered your website, cool stuff.


Glad I could help . It's definitely a fun hobby so enjoy it!


----------



## puopg

I can't wait to give you my money once i get my new tank setup for shrimp.


----------



## Mrturritos

those macro pictures are to drool for, makes me want to set up a new tank....must resist!


----------



## chou

these shots only get better and better. damn so beautiful


----------



## sbarbee54

I think we need more shrimp pics


----------



## Nemue

sbarbee54 said:


> I think we need more shrimp pics


I second this.


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 4/25/13***

Tonight I'll try to post some up.


----------



## speedie408

Anybody remember this baby Tibee? It's grown up a little more now. Developing some prominent tiger stripes and retaining the white markings along the back and tail.


















My Pure Black Line CBS









OEBT/Royal









Royal Blue Tiger


----------



## Nemue

Beautiful pics Speedie, those royal blue tigers are gorgeous.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***

Nice shots! Love the PBLs. 

I'll have to pick some up someday. 

The royal blue pale in comparison to the Blue diamonds! Lol


----------



## wicca27

is that an orange oebt in the last pic? its not a blond thats for sure. kinda cool cause i have not seen that orange in one with orange eyes


----------



## speedie408

Nemue said:


> Beautiful pics Speedie, those royal blue tigers are gorgeous.


Glad you like them.  Thanks.



MABJ said:


> Nice shots! Love the PBLs.
> 
> I'll have to pick some up someday.
> 
> The royal blue pale in comparison to the Blue diamonds! Lol


PBL are nice indeed.  One of my favs.

Blue Diamonds are def a winner, but they're not as challenging to keep/breed as Royals. That's why Royals will always be worth more. :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> is that an orange oebt in the last pic? its not a blond thats for sure. kinda cool cause i have not seen that orange in one with orange eyes


You're correct Crystal. That's a reddish colored OEBT. Some of my runts I suppose :smile:.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***

Hmm yeah. That baffles me lol. Seems like people would value simplicity, you know?


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> Hmm yeah. That baffles me lol. Seems like people would value simplicity, you know?


Neos don't hold their value very long due to the ease of breeding them/high supply. Caridina cantonensis on the other hand, will always be harder to breed/keep, thus making them less plentiful, which in turn keeps prices higher/less supply.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***



speedie408 said:


> Neos don't hold their value very long due to the ease of breeding them/high supply. Caridina cantonensis on the other hand, will always be harder to breed/keep, thus making them less plentiful, which in turn keeps prices higher/less supply.


Simple economic way of looking at it! Makes sense.


----------



## speedie408

Don't get me wrong Mark, people do value simplicity, especially Americans. 

We're so new to the shrimp industry that all we want are the best colors/pattern for the least amount of money. Best bang for the buck! Though I must admit, since I've been doing shrimp, I've noticed a steady climb in folks interest and capacity for keeping the more sensitive shrimp on the rise. America is coming up in the shrimp world!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

speedie408 said:


> Neos don't hold their value very long due to the ease of breeding them/high supply. Caridina cantonensis on the other hand, will always be harder to breed/keep, thus making them less plentiful, which in turn keeps prices higher/less supply.


This is true, however I'm already theorizing a glimmering light at the other end. As the new neos come out, other neos go out of "fashion." Those "old" patterns will be in short supply and price will rise because of increasing difficulty to get them any more.


----------



## speedie408

Soothing Shrimp said:


> This is true, however I'm already theorizing a glimmering light at the other end. As the new neos come out, other neos go out of "fashion." Those "old" patterns will be in short supply and price will rise because of increasing difficulty to get them any more.


Supply and demand, yes  :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck5003

Shrimponomics 101


----------



## Clemsons2k

So far the only one I see less of are the pumpkin neos and white pearls. Also wild type neos are hard to come by and I can see them becoming more expensive.


----------



## sbarbee54

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***

Speedie is dead on, but Americans do like the cheaper ones I have a hard time selling btoe. And I seem to be one of a very few that breeds them in great success. Does me very little because no one wants to venture out into keeping these guys. But I love them, they are my favorite shrimp besides the blue jelly tb or blue King Kong they are calling it as well


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speedie408

Steve!! Time to bring down the price my brotha!  An abundance in supply and no demand... that calls for a dramatic price cut!  Simple economics as Mark mentioned above.


----------



## wicca27

i want the orange oebt please please hehe i like odd balls save it for me lol


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> i want the orange oebt please please hehe i like odd balls save it for me lol


Just for you Crystal . LMK!


----------



## Clemsons2k

I think part of the problem is that our water in the states is naturally high ph in most places and more suited to neo shrimp. Id love to pay for bee shrimp but id also have to purchase a bunch of equipment to change my water chemistry. Most people aren't THAT invested into shrimp keeping to make it worth while.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***



speedie408 said:


> Steve!! Time to bring down the price my brotha!  An abundance in supply and no demand... that calls for a dramatic price cut!  Simple economics as Mark mentioned above.


So true. I was at one point considering BTOE, contending with my Royal Blue, and I didn't touch either, partly because $180 for 10 is crazy if you're not 100% sure they'll work out for you.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Clemsons2k said:


> So far the only one I see less of are the pumpkin neos and white pearls. Also wild type neos are hard to come by and I can see them becoming more expensive.


Reluctantly, I got out of white pearls. They are beautiful, however one of the things I keep an eye out for is bacterial infections to nip any in the bud before causing problems. And what is the one of the indicators of bacterial infections? White foggy tissue. :icon_eek:

Unfortunately it was driving me crazy looking at the bodies of white pearl shrimp to select for the best and seeing either whitish foggy thick shells or whitish foggy bodies. Never saw short antennae, but for my own sanity, I had to stop breeding them! :eek5:


----------



## Forumsnow

speedie408 said:


> Steve!! Time to bring down the price my brotha!  An abundance in supply and no demand... that calls for a dramatic price cut!  Simple economics as Mark mentioned above.


I am chomping at the bit on these and I just can't justify quite that much especially with another $30 on top for shipping. But I just may do it. Oh the decisions lol. And sorry for the off track Nick, making me kick myself in the butt for not popping on those royals.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong

At first I was like "Shrimp? Meh." Then I saw these pics and now I'm telling the lady she needs to clear off her dresser because a 20L is about to be put there for some shrimp.


----------



## Nemue

MrAlmostWrong said:


> At first I was like "Shrimp? Meh." Then I saw these pics and now I'm telling the lady she needs to clear off her dresser because a 20L is about to be put there for some shrimp.


I already have a tank one one of my dressers, just need some shrimp. XD


----------



## speedie408

Clemsons2k said:


> I think part of the problem is that our water in the states is naturally high ph in most places and more suited to neo shrimp. Id love to pay for bee shrimp but id also have to purchase a bunch of equipment to change my water chemistry. Most people aren't THAT invested into shrimp keeping to make it worth while.


You and the majority of Americans are in the same boat. Many are new or haven't made that leap just yet to getting a RO unit. Once you keep shrimp for a while, you either quit/give up or progress onto nicer/harder to keep shrimp. This is the trend atm. Stick around here long enough and you'll have a RO unit in no time :wink: :hihi:.



MABJ said:


> So true. I was at one point considering BTOE, contending with my Royal Blue, and I didn't touch either, partly because $180 for 10 is crazy if you're not 100% sure they'll work out for you.


You'll never know if you don't try em first hand. 



Forumsnow said:


> I am chomping at the bit on these and I just can't justify quite that much especially with another $30 on top for shipping. But I just may do it. Oh the decisions lol. And sorry for the off track Nick, making me kick myself in the butt for not popping on those royals.


Hold on, let me take a group picture of some royals for you! :hihi: 



MrAlmostWrong said:


> At first I was like "Shrimp? Meh." Then I saw these pics and now I'm telling the lady she needs to clear off her dresser because a 20L is about to be put there for some shrimp.


That's exactly how I felt when I first started shrimp. haha Before you know it, you'll be neck deep in all things SHRIMP... mark my words. :help: :smile:


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***

I can attest to that last point. I'm "Shrimp Man" in my circle of friends. Everybody's very interested in them. Just a bit baffled I guess lol.


----------



## Forumsnow

If you can take a group shot then you can spare 5 for me!


----------



## Forumsnow

Where are my royal blue pics! I demand them meow!


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***



Forumsnow said:


> Where are my royal blue pics! I demand them meow!


Lol

From last night right out the bag.


----------



## sbarbee54

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***

Allot of my btoe I got from you nick and breed out are becoming so blue like these. I sent some to Sean Litrakis at summit micro farms and he questioned if I sent him the right shrimp, he thought maybe I sent him some royals, well I did on 2 but my btoe show so much blue now a days.... I have to thank you for getting me into the btoe, by far my favorite shrimp I keep


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> Allot of my btoe I got from you nick and breed out are becoming so blue like these. I sent some to Sean Litrakis at summit micro farms and he questioned if I sent him the right shrimp, he thought maybe I sent him some royals, well I did on 2 but my btoe show so much blue now a days.... I have to thank you for getting me into the btoe, by far my favorite shrimp I keep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


haha Glad you're enjoying them bro. Keep up the good work breeding them. You're one and the few who can actually breed them successfully so I commend you for that, and you're very welcome. roud:


----------



## Forumsnow

Awesome Nick! Thanks so much for that. Can not wait to see them in my tank. They look nice and small which is great too, and so blue for how small they are.


----------



## Shrim'n

Nick,
what type of tiger did you use to cross breed to get those crazy color variants?


----------



## speedie408

Shrim'n said:


> Nick,
> what type of tiger did you use to cross breed to get those crazy color variants?


Which shrimp are you referring to?


----------



## Shrim'n

^^^this guy


speedie408 said:


> Here's a new Tibee baby I just spotted today. it's red with the white TB markings on it's back.


----------



## speedie408

Oh yes, that guy! 

That's the result of crossing CRS male with this lady here: German Tibee female


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> haha Glad you're enjoying them bro. Keep up the good work breeding them. You're one and the few who can actually breed them successfully so I commend you for that, and you're very welcome. roud:


My Royal blues are breeding very well for me now. I'm probably getting about 80% royal blue offspring, with a few mottled mutts and blondes thrown in.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***



Lexinverts said:


> My Royal blues are breeding very well for me now. I'm probably getting about 80% royal blue offspring, with a few mottled mutts and blondes thrown in.


Lucky!!!  got a journal for them? If not, what size tank ya got em in!


----------



## Lexinverts

MABJ said:


> Lucky!!!  got a journal for them? If not, what size tank ya got em in!


I have one group in a 20 high and one group in a 20 long.

The 20 high has Amazonia substrate and the 20 long has Azoo Plant Grower.

Maybe I'll start a journal..... Too many tanks to document, really.


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***

Document them all in one  yeah. I'm afraid most cardinia won't breed in much smaller than that. Minus lower grade tigers, maybe.


----------



## speedie408

Lexinverts said:


> My Royal blues are breeding very well for me now. I'm probably getting about 80% royal blue offspring, with a few mottled mutts and blondes thrown in.


Awesome!! Glad to hear as well. Some pics would be nice :hihi:.


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> Awesome!! Glad to hear as well. Some pics would be nice :hihi:.


Okay, here's some crappy phone pics of some of the shrimp in my tank here at work.

I'll try to get some better ones with my camera when I get home.


----------



## speedie408

^^ Very nice my friend!!


----------



## sbarbee54

*Re: Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***

Are those the blue diamond neos

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexinverts

sbarbee54 said:


> Are those the blue diamond neos
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


No, the Royal Blue Tigers.


----------



## Lexinverts

Here are some crappy phone pictures of Blue Diamond Neos. First one is an adult male. The second one is of a baby that is in the middle of a bunch of Java moss.


----------



## Clemsons2k

The baby is really light blue. Pretty neato


----------



## Forumsnow

Lexinverts said:


> Okay, here's some crappy phone pics of some of the shrimp in my tank here at work.
> 
> I'll try to get some better ones with my camera when I get home.


So great to see! My 7 will be in on Tuesday or Wednesday I believe, cannot wait to see these guys in person.


----------



## Lexinverts

Haven't been able to get any good shots yet of my Royal blues, so here's a nice one of one of my Pandas!


----------



## Forumsnow

Fantastic pic man, but a pic of that quality of a royal would just be stellar. Guess I could just wait to see mine, but boy is it hard to wait.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Love the shine on the panda. Wax on- Wax off.


----------



## Lexinverts

Here's a shot of one of the original Royal Blue females that I got from Speedie in December. As you can see, she is full of eggs!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Nice! Have you seen the hormones play with coloration while berried?


----------



## Lexinverts

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Nice! Have you seen the hormones play with coloration while berried?


I'm not sure. This tank is pretty well shaded by frogbit, so most of the time they look like Black Tigers until I clear an opening in the Frogbit to increase the lighting.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

One of the reasons I don't like floaters. Try selectively breeding in the shade. Near impossible. Unfortunately, I have duck week in almost all my tanks. Though I have been playing around with the circle tubing idea...


----------



## sbarbee54

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/6/13***

Yes when berried I see crazy colors. My largest female panda who was light blueish at best and once berried a deep blue. She released her clutch and has stayed deep blue I love it. My berried blue bolt is blue as can be, normally she is blue but not deep blue head to tail like this


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Forumsnow

I have an oebt who looks more like a btoe while berried. Very sexy lady lol.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks for sharing your photos on here with me guys. Feel free to post up whenever you feel like it.  Great looking shrimp btw!


----------



## Mrturritos

Hey Nick when is the next shipment of shrimp coming in? Me and a few other guys are waiting to do a group order. Any guess on eta of the next shrimp migration?


----------



## speedie408

Mrturritos - sent you a pm.

____________________________

Here's a few new pics along with my new watermark. Hope you guys don't mind it too much. I know it's big and intrusive but it has to be done to make things a bit harder for picture thieves to steal.

Hinomaru TB









Blue Bolts (full blue)









Dragon Extreme Ruby TB









Berried Shadow Panda 









Dragon Ruby TB









Tibee - unknown parents









Smiley face SSS CRS









Blue Diamonds


----------



## Destroyer551

You easily have the most beautiful shrimp on these forums. Some of those shrimp look good enough to be jewlery! 

Amazing to think how far the dwarf shrimp hobby is progressing, when I first started looking at them in 2008 all of these colors and strains were nearly non-existent.


----------



## speedie408

Destroyer551 said:


> You easily have the most beautiful shrimp on these forums. Some of those shrimp look good enough to be jewlery!
> 
> Amazing to think how far the dwarf shrimp hobby is progressing, when I first started looking at them in 2008 all of these colors and strains were nearly non-existent.


Thank you my friend. :biggrin: If only someone can replicate these bad boys into jewelry, I'm sure there are plenty of shrimp fanatics out there who'd gobble them up. 

You're absolutely right... 2008 got nothing on us! :hihi:


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/27/13***

That extreme dragon. Just ugh. No room for any more tanks.  lol.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

These pics just make me so jealous. I wish I had the time and money for some nice shrimp...


----------



## Lexinverts

Awesome pictures, Nick. I might have to start up a tank for "Full Blue" Bolts!

I think that your watermark looks fine.


----------



## Tank Artist

Great Micro Work!! Amazing lil guys!!


----------



## Kehy

Now if only I could have a tank full of shadow pandas...


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/27/13***

Didn't even notice the watermark. Looks good bro.


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> That extreme dragon. Just ugh. No room for any more tanks.  lol.


There's always room for 1 more . ALWAYS! :biggrin:



Aulonocara_Freak said:


> These pics just make me so jealous. I wish I had the time and money for some nice shrimp...


Concidering the prices now compared to a few years ago, shrimp are much more affordable to have these days. Don't feel jealous, take action and start owning! 



Lexinverts said:


> Awesome pictures, Nick. I might have to start up a tank for "Full Blue" Bolts!
> 
> I think that your watermark looks fine.


Blue bolts are badass so that's a no brainer there . You'll be quite pleased I'm sure. Thanks! 



Tank Artist said:


> Great Micro Work!! Amazing lil guys!!


Thanks!



Kehy said:


> Now if only I could have a tank full of shadow pandas...


Easily attainable .



MABJ said:


> Didn't even notice the watermark. Looks good bro.


Thanks Mark!


----------



## jkan0228

In that second blue diamond picture it looks almost maroon. That would be an awesome color to selectively breed on that would ultimately lead to a dark purple.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> In that second blue diamond picture it looks almost maroon. That would be an awesome color to selectively breed on that would ultimately lead to a dark purple.


I concur :thumbsup:


----------



## Gavin288

That Shadow Panda is amazing..... Also nice watermark it should stop people from using your pictures and it doesn't take away from the shrimp at all


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> I concur :thumbsup:



I think I've convinced myself to start a second tank for these babies


----------



## Oceangirl

I was noodling around the internet the other day and stumbled on this..Thought I would like to share.  
I found someone telling us that Speedie is an up and coming shrimp expert. trust us, he's there. 
http://shrimpfan.blogspot.com/


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

Speedie, You're just the most famous shrimper on TPT!


----------



## sbarbee54

*Re: Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/27/13***

Nick has definitely helped grow this hobby state side leeps and bounds. His knowledge is next to none state side and his personal experience and success keeping these have helped everyone get there feet wet. He has encourage me to keep moving forward and I have had great success because of him 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/27/13***



sbarbee54 said:


> Nick has definitely helped grow this hobby state side leeps and bounds. His knowledge is next to none state side and his personal experience and success keeping these have helped everyone get there feet wet. He has encourage me to keep moving forward and I have had great success because of him
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


+1000. He's super helpful and knowledgable. I haven't been in the hobby longer than most, but I've already seen prices and availability change. It is safe to say he has played a part in it.


----------



## mjbn

MABJ said:


> +1000. He's super helpful and knowledgable. I haven't been in the hobby longer than most, but I've already seen prices and availability change. It is safe to say he has played a part in it.


+100000&1. He's made a lot of rare shrimp available to us state side and feeds our shrimp addiction with his photos. lol 

Since my gf bought the 3G long for me, I asked her to decide what shrimp she wanted in it. She chose blue bolts, shadow pandas, and/or ruby reds.... lol money pit in the making if I got through with those. :help:


----------



## MABJ

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW PIXORZ ADDED 5/27/13***



mjbn said:


> +100000&1. He's made a lot of rare shrimp available to us state side and feeds our shrimp addiction with his photos. lol
> 
> Since my gf bought the 3G long for me, I asked her to decide what shrimp she wanted in it. She chose blue bolts, shadow pandas, and/or ruby reds.... lol money pit in the making if I got through with those. :help:


Haha! Dang! Good luck. You should establish parameters and give a few blue bolts a shot. Good luck


----------



## mjbn

MABJ said:


> Haha! Dang! Good luck. You should establish parameters and give a few blue bolts a shot. Good luck


Lol definitely, I'm not gonna just buy these guys on a whim. Gotta make sure I can keep them alive. haha


----------



## speedie408

You guys are making a grown man blush. Ever seen one? lol

I am glad to be of service to all you guys/ladies. We all like cheap quality shrimp as Americans so that's what I intended to give us! I'm still here today after 2 years so I'm assuming I'm doing something right for once in my life.  I'm not going anywhere folks so hit me up whenever you guys have questions regarding shrimp. The experience def taught me ALOT, and I'm not a guy to keep secrets if you haven't noticed already. 

Much love! 

Nick


----------



## Oceangirl

We didn't mean to make you blush! We are just so happy that one day, you decided to get your first shrimp!


----------



## Forumsnow

You should be thanking his wife then lol. Seriously though, thank you Nick for taking the time and effort to bring in all the quality shrimp at a price we all can afford. 

P.s. a week later and all 7 royals are accounted for and looking as purty as the day they arrived. Here's one playing king of the castle on some kale last night. Their color is truelly stunning, a lot of work went into making these shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

Oceangirl said:


> We didn't mean to make you blush! We are just so happy that one day, you decided to get your first shrimp!


All thanks to my beautiful, but not always patient wife. :icon_twis :biggrin: Seriously though, I'm loving shrimp more and more each day. roud: I'm sure you shrimpers all know the feeling. 



Forumsnow said:


> You should be thanking his wife then lol. Seriously though, thank you Nick for taking the time and effort to bring in all the quality shrimp at a price we all can afford.
> 
> P.s. a week later and all 7 royals are accounted for and looking as purty as the day they arrived. Here's one playing king of the castle on some kale last night. Their color is truelly stunning, a lot of work went into making these shrimp.


I will let my wife read this :thumbsup::thumbsup:. She def plays a major role in all this shrimp keeping stuff. 

You're doing things right with those shrimp. They seem very happy so keep up the great work!


----------



## Oceangirl

How did you get into shrimp? I am sure we would all love to here the story! I too have a patient husband. He might not understand, but supports and is starting to love the hobby.


----------



## Bananariot

Forumsnow said:


> You should be thanking his wife then lol. Seriously though, thank you Nick for taking the time and effort to bring in all the quality shrimp at a price we all can afford.
> 
> P.s. a week later and all 7 royals are accounted for and looking as purty as the day they arrived. Here's one playing king of the castle on some kale last night. Their color is truelly stunning, a lot of work went into making these shrimp.


forumsnow you need to save up and get a techy cam like speedies. For HI DEF pics  to show off your awesome collection!


----------



## Forumsnow

Thanks Nick and Banana. It will be quite some time till I can buy a nice camera, with a 3 month old and a planned move across the country now, money is in short supply. The good news is I am planning to move with in a pretty short drive of the shrimp master here. So once I'm out there I have plans for some serious tanks. So hopefully in 3 years I will have sold enough babies and you can have your pics lol.


----------



## speedie408

Oceangirl said:


> How did you get into shrimp? I am sure we would all love to here the story! I too have a patient husband. He might not understand, but supports and is starting to love the hobby.


I think I've told this story somewhere a few times already, but no worries . 

I got into shrimp because my wife wanted a then borring shrimp tank. At the time I was into breeding fish (bettas) and plant collectoritis, big time. Just check out my collectoritis tank in my sig if you're curious. Here's a link to my betta albimarginata breeding tank. Call me ignorant, but back then I never even bothered to look at any thread that was shrimp related because I was so engulfed in the whole planted tank world being a noob that I was. I thought shrimp were just boring critters with ugly looking scaped tanks lol. Little did I know that simplicity was the key to keeping shrimp, that's why most shrimp tanks are "ugly". :eek5: At least my current ones are :icon_redf. 

I started buying shrimp from a couple of the then vendors for my wife and wasn't too pleased at the quality of service for the most part, and in particular the arm and leg that most were charging per shrimp (if you think it's expensive now, look back 2-3 years ago :eek5. I told myself, something needed to be done about this. This was also when I first started taking my very first macro pictures of these critters and that got me hooked for good. Maybe it was fate but soon after, I met a good friend who helped me start my business and got me connected with the right people which ultimately enabled me to import so many different types of AWESOME shrimp, not only for myself but also everyone else in the American shrimp hobby. Long story short, here I am today still very in love with the shrimp hobby. 

Nick


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

speedie408 said:


> I think I've told this story somewhere a few times already, but no worries .
> 
> I got into shrimp because my wife wanted a then borring shrimp tank. At the time I was into breeding fish (bettas) and plant collectoritis, big time. Just check out my collectoritis tank in my sig if you're curious. Here's a link to my betta albimarginata breeding tank. Call me ignorant, but back then I never even bothered to look at any thread that was shrimp related because I was so engulfed in the whole planted tank world being a noob that I was. I thought shrimp were just boring critters with ugly looking scaped tanks lol. Little did I know that simplicity was the key to keeping shrimp, that's why most shrimp tanks are "ugly". :eek5: At least my current ones are :icon_redf.
> 
> I started buying shrimp from a couple of the then vendors for my wife and wasn't too pleased at the quality of service for the most part, and in particular the arm and leg that most were charging per shrimp (if you think it's expensive now, look back 2-3 years ago :eek5. I told myself, something needed to be done about this. This was also when I first started taking my very first macro pictures of these critters and that got me hooked for good. Maybe it was fate but soon after, I met a good friend who helped me start my business and got me connected with the right people which ultimately enabled me to import so many different types of AWESOME shrimp, not only for myself but also everyone else in the American shrimp hobby. Long story short, here I am today still very in love with the shrimp hobby.
> 
> Nick


So is everyone who post in this thread put in your will to receive some shrimp?:icon_lol:


----------



## mjbn

Crazy how photography added to your interest in shrimp and vice versa. Guess we all have to thank your wife for getting you started

Sooo.. I just had a dream that I got some CRS from Nick. And then I found that there were like 5 hitchhiking blue diamonds. Best day of my life. In my dreams. wut. lol


----------



## speedie408

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> So is everyone who post in this thread put in your will to receive some shrimp?:icon_lol:


haha If that were the case, I'd go broke before i croak. :icon_wink I really do appreciate everyone support throughout the years. 



mjbn said:


> Crazy how photography added to your interest in shrimp and vice versa. Guess we all have to thank your wife for getting you started
> 
> Sooo.. I just had a dream that I got some CRS from Nick. And then I found that there were like 5 hitchhiking blue diamonds. Best day of my life. In my dreams. wut. lol


Yup, if it wasn't for her I would probably not be importing shrimp. 

5 hitch hikers Jeezus! My packing dept manager would be fired! :tongue:


----------



## inthepacific

jw if you could update us on that unique blue bolt with orange eyes haha.


----------



## Imsyu

i love your pictures! too bad you dont have any plain snowballs=P i wanna start a snowball colony in my 11g nano tank


----------



## speedie408

A few shots I posted in the photography section in case most of my followers here missed them. 

Royal Blue Tiger 









Taiwan Bee









Blue Diamond Neos


----------



## Lexinverts

Those are nice, Nick. You make me want to get a real camera!


----------



## speedie408

Lexinverts said:


> Those are nice, Nick. You make me want to get a real camera!


What are you waiting for Andy!? Should've got one yesterday already. :hihi:


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> What are you waiting for Andy!? Should've got one yesterday already. :hihi:


Right, but how many K would that set me back?


----------



## speedie408

Lexinverts said:


> Right, but how many K would that set me back?


Just sell a few shrimp and you're golden bro. 

Honestly if you love showing folks your lovely shrimp as much as I know you do, get one! It's the best investment anyone can get. It's also a whole nother FUN hobby. Expensive, yes but very rewarding if you take the time to learn how to use it properly. 

I'd say a decent setup will only set you back $1500 average. That includes the macro lens and flash as well.


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> Just sell a few shrimp and you're golden bro.
> 
> Honestly if you love showing folks your lovely shrimp as much as I know you do, get one! It's the best investment anyone can get. It's also a whole nother FUN hobby. Expensive, yes but very rewarding if you take the time to learn how to use it properly.
> 
> I'd say a decent setup will only set you back $1500 average. That includes the macro lens and flash as well.


Hmmmmm......I might be able to swing that eventually. I might get in touch with you regarding recommendations for setups. Thanks.


----------



## speedie408

Lexinverts said:


> Hmmmmm......I might be able to swing that eventually. I might get in touch with you regarding recommendations for setups. Thanks.


Sure, just lemme know. roud:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

My pic's are better than speedies right?!? :icon_lol:


----------



## speedie408

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> My pic's are better than speedies right?!? :icon_lol:


haha :thumbsup::thumbsup: now you just need a macro lens to get up closer. :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Nick! How are you? I know this was posted awhile back but any updates on these "Feather Shrimps"? I would LOVE to see more of THESE!!! A female that solid would be jaw dropping


----------



## plamski

Lexinverts said:


> Hmmmmm......I might be able to swing that eventually. I might get in touch with you regarding recommendations for setups. Thanks.


I'm Nikon guy with 3 bodies and 15+ lenses.
For tank macro pictures GO WITH CANON. Nobody can bit color/which are too bold and saturated / contrast and sharpness are way too strong /
All those negatives are the best elements for stunning macro pictures.


----------



## Lexinverts

plamski said:


> I'm Nikon guy with 3 bodies and 15+ lenses.
> For tank macro pictures GO WITH CANON. Nobody can bit color/which are too bold and saturated / contrast and sharpness are way too strong /
> All those negatives are the best elements for stunning macro pictures.


Thanks for the recommendation, Plamen. I'm guessing Speedie would agree with you.


----------



## HiepSTA

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Nick! How are you? I know this was posted awhile back but any updates on these "Feather Shrimps"? I would LOVE to see more of THESE!!! A female that solid would be jaw dropping



^^^Im the one who bought that shrimp! unfortunately, shortly after i received it, i went on a vacation for a week and when i came back i couldnt find it anywhere in my tank and havent seen it since


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

OMG really? Wow! Lucky you! If it was me I would turn my tank upside down to find this guy. Lol. He looks like a plastic CRS, he shouldn't be missing! :hihi: But wow, just one day, maybe in 4 years after Pharmacy school I can afford these


----------



## Shrim'n

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Nick! How are you? I know this was posted awhile back but any updates on these "Feather Shrimps"? I would LOVE to see more of THESE!!! A female that solid would be jaw dropping


still have these Nick or can you get more?


----------



## speedie408

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Nick! How are you? I know this was posted awhile back but any updates on these "Feather Shrimps"? I would LOVE to see more of THESE!!! A female that solid would be jaw dropping


I'm doing well My. Thanks for asking. These are at arms reach if I wanted them.  I'm thinking of getting more. 



plamski said:


> I'm Nikon guy with 3 bodies and 15+ lenses.
> For tank macro pictures GO WITH CANON. Nobody can bit color/which are too bold and saturated / contrast and sharpness are way too strong
> All those negatives are the best elements for stunning macro pictures.





Lexinverts said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, Plamen. I'm guessing Speedie would agree with you.


I'm no expert at comparing camera makes so I wouldn't know . I just use the tool I have and make the best of it regardless of what name brand it is. Just so happens I own a Canon so yeah, it's been performing very well. 



HiepSTA said:


> ^^^Im the one who bought that shrimp! unfortunately, shortly after i received it, i went on a vacation for a week and when i came back i couldnt find it anywhere in my tank and havent seen it since


Sad to hear that. It was a beaut too...


----------



## speedie408

New shots are up! Hope you guys like em.

PBL CBS facial shot









Taiwan OEBT - these guys were not as vibrant in their old tank as they are now. I just set up a new tank up for these guys and man their colors are POPPIN now! 









Blue Bolt tail or whale tale? Doesn't it look like a whale? lol 









Almost all the colors of the rainbow... almost.


----------



## bl38ch

yellow bolt!


----------



## aluka

nice shrimps =)

I'm sad that you have to put that giant logo on those pictures! People are just awful for stealing your pictures!


----------



## speedie408

bl38ch said:


> yellow bolt!


It's actually a golden but yeah Yellow bolt works too .



aluka said:


> nice shrimps =)
> 
> I'm sad that you have to put that giant logo on those pictures! People are just awful for stealing your pictures!


Thanks aluka. I didn't want to do it but it had to be done. Though if someone want's a picture bad enough, I'm sure they'll do what it takes to photoshop the watermark out. That, I want to see.


----------



## Shrim'n

wow, never seen a yellow bolt before...how do you get that to breed out?


----------



## speedie408

Shrim'n said:


> wow, never seen a yellow bolt before...how do you get that to breed out?


It's a golden crystal.  I don't think there's such thing as a yellow bolt... at least not that I know of.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Beautiful shot Nick! That must be hard to wait until the "perfect" moment to just snap those you wanna snap. Nothing is too hard for you huh? Perhaps one day you can blow our minds away with the same 4, all on each other's back, a rainbow pyramid


----------



## speedie408

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Beautiful shot Nick! That must be hard to wait until the "perfect" moment to just snap those you wanna snap. Nothing is too hard for you huh? Perhaps one day you can blow our minds away with the same 4, all on each other's back, a rainbow pyramid


Thanks My! 

I didn't wait at all, they saw me coming with the camera and lined up perfectly as I got closer to the glass. Peering at me with those itty bitty eyes knowing it's their awesome Master :icon_cool haha. 

Honestly though, I never set up my shrimp shots. All natural :thumbsup: .

I'll start working on that pyramid.


----------



## xavinovic

Nick's collection is above and beyond.


----------



## wicca27

what is your new oebt setup like? what did you change


----------



## speedie408

xavinovic said:


> Nick's collection is above and beyond.


Thank you sir! :thumbsup:



wicca27 said:


> what is your new oebt setup like? what did you change


Hi Crystal,

Their old tank had a 1" ADA AS type 2 substrate with 1 air driven 5" sponge filter. The new tank has 2" ADA AS "new" substrate with a UGF system driven by an Ehiem 2217. Also the main change was the water being used. I went from remineralized RO for these guys to straight tap. My tap comes out around 350 TDS. With the AS, it brings the TDS down to about 250.


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> Their old tank had a 1" ADA AS type 2 substrate with 1 air driven 5" sponge filter. The new tank has 2" ADA AS "new" substrate with a UGF system driven by an Ehiem 2217. Also the main change was the water being used. I went from remineralized RO for these guys to straight tap. My tap comes out around 350 TDS. With the AS, it brings the TDS down to about 250.


Interesting! Do you know the GH/KH that you end up with in the tank? Those OEBTs look VERY happy.


----------



## speedie408

Lexinverts said:


> Interesting! Do you know the GH/KH that you end up with in the tank? Those OEBTs look VERY happy.


Sorry Andy, I stopped measuring KH and GH a long time ago... don't even know where I put those darn test solutions lol. :icon_eek:


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Sorry Andy, I stopped measuring KH and GH a long time ago... don't even know where I put those darn test solutions lol. :icon_eek:


LOL! I also have an unused kit laying around. Fish and plants just seem to grow like crazy with high light, CO2 fish food & poo.


----------



## mjbn

Maaaaaan, I needa get these other tanks set up and established. I wanna get more of your shrimp already. :icon_cry: LOL Gotta see if I can source some Amazonia before I decide to make a trip to SF just to pick some up:icon_neut


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> LOL! I also have an unused kit laying around. Fish and plants just seem to grow like crazy with high light, CO2 fish food & poo.


:thumbsup:



mjbn said:


> Maaaaaan, I needa get these other tanks set up and established. I wanna get more of your shrimp already. :icon_cry: LOL Gotta see if I can source some Amazonia before I decide to make a trip to SF just to pick some up:icon_neut


Try posting a WTB on SFBAAPS. I'd sell you a bag but I'm down to my last box and I need them to redo my tanks. :frown: Most likely AFA will be your best bet though.


----------



## mjbn

speedie408 said:


> Try posting a WTB on SFBAAPS. I'd sell you a bag but I'm down to my last box and I need them to redo my tanks. :frown: Most likely AFA will be your best bet though.


It's okay:thumbsup: I do have a question about it though. I know that a lot of buffering substrates tend to turn to "dust" or crumble/etc after a year or two of use, how long does Amazonia usually last? And what pH should I be expecting with Amazonia (say like 2-2.5" of it)? With RO water of course. If it's below ~6.4, I might consider some of your Pandas that my girlfriend wants in the new tanks. That's if all goes well with the CRS and TT's first though:red_mouth 

But yup, already did but no luck yet. Fingers crossed that I source a bag soon, I have 2 sellers ready to sell me some TT's and I wanna cycle/leech out that ammonia ASAP Not sure I have any extra money to cover gas for another SF trip in my janky 10 mpg 93' van. lol


----------



## wicca27

any idea on the ph of the oebt nick? i know mine liked it between 7 and 7.5, my gh and kh are the same in all my tanks gh 7, kh 2, tds in most tanks is about 220. not sure what it will be like where im moving to but so want more tigers i love them.


----------



## speedie408

mjbn said:


> It's okay:thumbsup: I do have a question about it though. I know that a lot of buffering substrates tend to turn to "dust" or crumble/etc after a year or two of use, how long does Amazonia usually last? And what pH should I be expecting with Amazonia (say like 2-2.5" of it)? With RO water of course. If it's below ~6.4, I might consider some of your Pandas that my girlfriend wants in the new tanks. That's if all goes well with the CRS and TT's first though:red_mouth


If you're planning to use RO, you will also need to add remineralizer to achieve 150 TDS. This should put you at about PH 6 - 6.5

Ada AS wont turn to dust unless you're using the old formulated soil. The new stuff has remain solid for me. I cycle out soil within a year because it does lose its buffering effectiveness over time. Shrimp absolutely love new soil! 



wicca27 said:


> any idea on the ph of the oebt nick? i know mine liked it between 7 and 7.5, my gh and kh are the same in all my tanks gh 7, kh 2, tds in most tanks is about 220. not sure what it will be like where im moving to but so want more tigers i love them.


Just measured and it read 6.6 with a Tds 250. This is PERFECT for tigers. No wonder they're in love! Haha


----------



## Forumsnow

My royals and oebt seem VERY happy in 7.4, atleast that's what it was a month or so ago lol. Royals are still doing great Nick and growing along at a good clip. Thanks again for the great shrimp. Looks like we will be using a moving company and flying out to sac, so i will have to sell them off. But that only means I can redo the tanks and maybe come pick all my new shrimp out from you in person! Thinking going straight royal blues in one tank and tb's in my 20 long fish tank I will have to shut down.


----------



## mjbn

Awesome, thanks Nick! I'm using Salty Shrimp GH+ on my RO water right now. And i guess i'm going to SF with my sister within the next week for some Aqua Soil. Lol First time going to AFA, too. Would you recommend any particular way in cycling the Amazonia that you find works quickest/best?


----------



## wicca27

i never had luck breeding under 7 babies would never make it. thanks for the parameters. i might give them a shot when i get moved grrrrr i want shrimp back lol


----------



## speedie408

Forumsnow said:


> My royals and oebt seem VERY happy in 7.4, atleast that's what it was a month or so ago lol. Royals are still doing great Nick and growing along at a good clip. Thanks again for the great shrimp. Looks like we will be using a moving company and flying out to sac, so i will have to sell them off. But that only means I can redo the tanks and maybe come pick all my new shrimp out from you in person! Thinking going straight royal blues in one tank and tb's in my 20 long fish tank I will have to shut down.


Wifey don't allow home visits but I'm sure we can work something out . LMK once you get situated in Sac. Good luck with your sale. 



mjbn said:


> Awesome, thanks Nick! I'm using Salty Shrimp GH+ on my RO water right now. And i guess i'm going to SF with my sister within the next week for some Aqua Soil. Lol First time going to AFA, too. Would you recommend any particular way in cycling the Amazonia that you find works quickest/best?


Good stuff! With ADA AS I cycle with tap for a few days, do 100% WC on the 3rd day, do another on the 5th, 10th, and 15th day. I like to put moss or plants from my other tanks into the tank from the get go to establish some good bacteria in the new tank. I even toss in a few shrimp culls after the 5th day just to monitor them (normally neos). After the 15th day, test your water. You should be good to go after that. 



wicca27 said:


> i never had luck breeding under 7 babies would never make it. thanks for the parameters. i might give them a shot when i get moved grrrrr i want shrimp back lol


Everyone has their own ways of doing things so just do what works best for you.


----------



## Forumsnow

Thanks Nick, hopefully someone in New England is looking for a tank full of some quality shrimp. Sorry didn't mean to sound like a creeper, thought I had seen in old threads people picking up. But that was probably before you were as big as you are today so I totally understand. Atleast I will be able to get express shipping speeds for the price of priority.


----------



## sbarbee54

No express is the same price no matter where it goes for the post office



Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lexinverts

sbarbee54 said:


> No express is the same price no matter where it goes for the post office


What do you mean? Express is billed by zone, just like everything else.


----------



## Lexinverts

Forumsnow said:


> Thanks Nick, hopefully someone in New England is looking for a tank full of some quality shrimp. Sorry didn't mean to sound like a creeper, thought I had seen in old threads people picking up. But that was probably before you were as big as you are today so I totally understand. Atleast I will be able to get express shipping speeds for the price of priority.


Don't be a shrimp stalker! :hihi:

My wife has reservations about all those wacky, obsessive-compulsive shrimp addicts, showing up at our place too. It's all she can do to just put up with me. :icon_cool


----------



## mjbn

speedie408 said:


> Good stuff! With ADA AS I cycle with tap for a few days, do 100% WC on the 3rd day, do another on the 5th, 10th, and 15th day. I like to put moss or plants from my other tanks into the tank from the get go to establish some good bacteria in the new tank. I even toss in a few shrimp culls after the 5th day just to monitor them (normally neos). After the 15th day, test your water. You should be good to go after that.


Cool, you just answered another question I was gonna ask about using tap or pure RO for the cycling process. Would hate to change the water out a lot using RO:icon_neut 

Thanks!:bounce:


----------



## Forumsnow

sbarbee54 said:


> No express is the same price no matter where it goes for the post office
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


I meant I can receive a package shipped priority in the same amount of time as I would have express living here, aka with in like 24 hours since I will only be like 2 hours away. 

I must admit I do have a bit of a shrimp obsession. Thankfully once they started popping out super cute little babies my wife jumped on the wagon. I do wake up in cold sweats thinking of shrimp lol!


----------



## sbarbee54

It is still 2 days transit.for.some reason. I am in sac

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forumsnow

Oh really, good to know, gotta love our postal system.


----------



## speedie408

Forumsnow said:


> Thanks Nick, hopefully someone in New England is looking for a tank full of some quality shrimp. Sorry didn't mean to sound like a creeper, thought I had seen in old threads people picking up. But that was probably before you were as big as you are today so I totally understand. Atleast I will be able to get express shipping speeds for the price of priority.


If you're within the greater Bay Area, it's usually overnight with Priority. Sac, like sbarbee said is still 2 days. 



Lexinverts said:


> Don't be a shrimp stalker! :hihi:
> 
> My wife has reservations about all those wacky, obsessive-compulsive shrimp addicts, showing up at our place too. It's all she can do to just put up with me. :icon_cool


I've heard of some people getting their shrimp stolen many times. lol Crazy right?


----------



## Oceangirl

I was at my LFS and someone tried walking out with a Big piece of Live WET coral. They scooped it out of the tank and into her purse. They were watching water drip out of her bag. They stopped her and called the police. CORAL! 
PS How would you steal shrimp? I assume you don't let people scoop their own? The tank is a little heavy to walk out the door?


----------



## wicca27

yeah i always go priority cause it takes the same amount of time for priority and express. and all the years of getting fish and shrimp i have only lost 2 shipments using priority. one got lost in the male for over a week in july and the other got cooked by a heat pack.


----------



## speedie408

Oceangirl said:


> I was at my LFS and someone tried walking out with a Big piece of Live WET coral. They scooped it out of the tank and into her purse. They were watching water drip out of her bag. They stopped her and called the police. CORAL!
> PS How would you steal shrimp? I assume you don't let people scoop their own? The tank is a little heavy to walk out the door?


Low morality coupled with desperation spawns folks like that. They'll go above and beyond sometimes. All we can do is take preventative measures to avoid those folks. 



wicca27 said:


> yeah i always go priority cause it takes the same amount of time for priority and express. and all the years of getting fish and shrimp i have only lost 2 shipments using priority. one got lost in the male for over a week in july and the other got cooked by a heat pack.


The thing with Priority is that there is no "guarantee" that they package will get there within 2 days. Normally they do, but if for some unforseen reason it doesn't, USPS will not guarantee anything other than it'll get there eventually. With Express you have the option of getting insurance (which is pretty cheap) and also a money back guarantee if they don't meet their promised delivery time. 

For high value shrimp orders, I'd prefer using Express just for peoples piece of mind.


----------



## Gulfcoastguy

Wanted to share a picture of one of Nicks WR I got from him last year that I think grew up to be a dragon WR. Hope you don't mind me posting Nick seen you say in a post it was your fav shrimp, hope to be getting 15 more TB from u in the next month


----------



## speedie408

^^ Beautiful!!


----------



## sbarbee54

Just came home from lunch and my oldest adult shadow panda I took in from a local keeper passed due to age I thing. She was starting to not move as much and color was fading a bit. I had her for 
8 months and the other guy for over a year. Sad as she was huge but 3 weeks ago she dropped a full clutch of 29 or so tb so I have plenty of replacements
Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nosebleed

nice gulfcoastguy!


----------



## mjbn

That's an awesome shrimp, Gulf 

My funds look really bleak right now and I don't have gas, so I might have to go with another bag of Turface or Safe T-Sorb instead of Amazonia. Seeing as the CRS are doing well in the 20L right now, I think it's the cheapest option I have at the moment.


----------



## speedie408

mjbn - just save up and buy. You can always order and they'll ship it too. 

_________________ 

Here's a couple new shots:

Blue Bolts









Extreme BKK


----------



## Black Hills Tj

As always, great shots. That bolt is gorgeous, and maybe its just me...but I love the blue cheeks on the BKK


----------



## AdamC13

I am drooling over all these blue shrimp, the blue bolts and blue diamonds especially.


----------



## mjbn

speedie408 said:


> mjbn - just save up and buy. You can always order and they'll ship it too.
> 
> _________________
> 
> Here's a couple new shots:
> 
> Blue Bolts


I just had another convo with my girlfriend today and she wanted to go up to SF again soon.. Might as well, I guess. Looks like I gotta find some more stuff to sell

Those blue bolts thooooough.. I WILL have some of those. Eventually Hopefully. lol


----------



## speedie408

Supreme Reds









Panda and Wine Red Panda









Tangerine Tiger 









Orange Sunkist Neo 









Yellow Fire Neo









Snow white crystal (L) 









CRS S grade









CRS SSS and SS grade









CBS S grade









Blue Diamond Neos









Carbon Rilii 









Pure Black Line CBS









Shadow Hino Taiwan Bee 









Orange Rilii


----------



## MABJ

Wow! Nice shots. I just love how shiny they always look ^^


----------



## Lexinverts

Very nice! I love that Hino Panda!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Mark!

Andy - that guy/young lady was bred in my tank along with 3 other siblings from one of my female shadow pandas. I'm a proud Poppa!  Hope it's a female from the looks of it's abdomen.


----------



## MABJ

Carrying TT's now?


----------



## speedie408

Got a tank full of them TT's bruh! Hopefully they'll breed like crazy for me soon .


----------



## MABJ

speedie408 said:


> Got a tank full of them TT's bruh! Hopefully they'll breed like crazy for me soon .


Ugh nice! Another type of shrimp I love. May have to snag some from you. Too many species, too few tanks!


----------



## mjbn

I was surprised to see you carrying TT's, was gonna ask if you could possibly get them in your next order but I guess you were already on that. haha 

Are you just using an inert sand substrate for them?


----------



## I<3<*))))><

As always amazing pics & shrimp Speedie! Love the TT's & the Carbon Rilis!
And neat... Orange Rilis, I didn't even know those existed!

Do Rili's interbreed with PFR's? Once I feel a bit more confident in my shrimp keeping I'd like to add a 2nd speices for variety & such. Also how finicky are rili's?

Can't wait for my PFR's to grow a bit more, *fingers crossed* they're somewhat like your Supreme Reds. A few of the biggest ones are looking pretty solid and intense.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

I LOVE the Snow White crystals (L)! 

What does the L stand for Nick?


----------



## wicca27

so want some orange rili lol darn you nick i cant have shrimp till after the first of the year. between you and DK im going to live in the poor house lol


----------



## GreenBliss

Love the Orange Rili!


----------



## nosebleed

Those orange rili are pretty bad ass. I wish someone can come up with a neo that has the same or similar color as the snow white crystal.


----------



## speedie408

mjbn said:


> Are you just using an inert sand substrate for them?


Yes sir, inert Petco sand.



I<3<*))))>< said:


> Do Rili's interbreed with PFR's? Also how finicky are rili's?


Yup they sure will. Riliis are easy just like most other Neos.



MsNemoShrimp said:


> I LOVE the Snow White crystals (L)!
> 
> What does the L stand for Nick?


Low grade


----------



## speedie408

Dream blue or blue dream, whatever folks wanna call it. lol 









Red head blue velvet - this guy kept his red head while all his other siblings lost all their red markings.









Tibee - these guys are getting bigger and more colorful as they age. Can't wait to see them as adults.


----------



## speedie408

Berried Blue Velvet









WR Panda









Old Momma BB









Young male Blue Daimond - SUPER BLUE this one! 









PRL colony









Red bolt


----------



## I<3<*))))><

I know I am very new to shrimp & all this, but each time you post pictures of your lovelies I see yet another color I didn't even know existed! You keep blowing my mind Nick, ZOMG, lol!!!

This time with the Red Bolt... wow so pretty! And damn, that berried girl looks like she is about to burst!


----------



## speedie408

I<3<*))))>< said:


> I know I am very new to shrimp & all this, but each time you post pictures of your lovelies I see yet another color I didn't even know existed! You keep blowing my mind Nick, ZOMG, lol!!!
> 
> This time with the Red Bolt... wow so pretty! And damn, that berried girl looks like she is about to burst!


Happy to oblige . Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Overgrowth

Speedie, what would be your favorite type of shrimp? Btw, that is one awesome blue diamond.


----------



## speedie408

Overgrowth said:


> Speedie, what would be your favorite type of shrimp? Btw, that is one awesome blue diamond.


I love my Taiwan Bees best if I had to choose. They just have all the best colors and solidness that every other shrimp don't have. Believe it or not, they are the most hardiest shrimp I keep too... given they get the optimal tank conditions to live in. 

Thanks!

Nick


----------



## mattsoccer20

I would choose those as well if I kept those! And I plan to keep them! The colors are amazing and the fact you can keep all the different colors together, is sweet. And by hardiest shrimp do you mean like keeping alive in a rage of temp and maybe ph? (not including their breeding which I know you need to get the ph low and stuff to get them to breed  ). That red bolt is cool, if it actually is a real kind of shrimp lol





speedie408 said:


> I love my Taiwan Bees best if I had to choose. They just have all the best colors and solidness that every other shrimp don't have. Believe it or not, they are the most hardiest shrimp I keep too... given they get the optimal tank conditions to live in.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nick


----------



## Lexinverts

I have some young blue diamonds that look like the one in your picture. I think they may actually look best at about 1/4 inch!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

WR panda looks fantastic


----------



## nosebleed

does the female blue diamond get has blue as the male?


----------



## speedie408

nosebleed said:


> does the female blue diamond get has blue as the male?


Females range in color from brown, burgundy, blue, and black.


----------



## c_gwinner

I know you're out of the shrimp importing part, but you still gonna post awesome pics of your personal shrimp on here right?


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> I know you're out of the shrimp importing part, but you still gonna post awesome pics of your personal shrimp on here right?


Only if everyone is still interested. :wink:


----------



## Duck5003

Interested!  :bounce:


----------



## c_gwinner

Only when you got time to snap pics. Don't wanna take time away from the family. Any pics really would work cuz yours are so awesome.


----------



## peachii

speedie408 said:


> Only if everyone is still interested. :wink:


Yes, please!! I drool over your pictures daily it seems. only slightly covet your shrimp collection.


----------



## paybackranch

speedie408 said:


> Only if everyone is still interested. :wink:


Absolutely interested. Miss your posts....I do look for them.  Photos please........


----------



## newportjon

Not sure which is more amazing, your photography skills or your shrimp.

Awesome!


----------



## speedie408

I'll snap some tonight just for you guys. 😉


----------



## wicca27

woo hoo cant wait new speedie pics


----------



## speedie408

Enjoy guys! Probably gonna be a while longer before I post more pics up again. 

Shadow Hino Taiwan bee


















Tibees are growing, slowly but surely. 


















Blue bolts


















PRL



























Juvi PBL


----------



## Kai808

Great Pics as usual!


----------



## peachii

Thanks for posting these for us to drool over!! 

Absolutely awesome pictures as usual. Really appreciate the time to take and post these for us, you take the best pics!!


----------



## c_gwinner

Great pics as always. Still in love with those blue bolts. Is the abdomin split or deformed on that one momma PRL or is it just me? Its like she has a V notch taken out instead of it being kinda solid across?


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch

You win... lol

best thread ive seen here? possible. made it through 10 pages, will be back to check it all out


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys ^^ :thumbsup:



c_gwinner said:


> Great pics as always. Still in love with those blue bolts. Is the abdomin split or deformed on that one momma PRL or is it just me? Its like she has a V notch taken out instead of it being kinda solid across?


Great observation my friend :icon_cool. I'm so blind I thought that dark area was part of her shell, until I took this picture. It does look like a deformity but a cool one at that since you can see her eggs.


----------



## randyl

Very very nice as usual.


----------



## wicca27

i am so in love with blue bolts. wish i would have been able to get some before you left importing. but i still need to get ro and a soil. maybe one of these days i will have them. nick i think your pics are what has made the shrimp hobby take off in the us. so beautiful. do you save a copy of the pic without the water mark? its a shame you have to have it in the pic


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> i am so in love with blue bolts. wish i would have been able to get some before you left importing. but i still need to get ro and a soil. maybe one of these days i will have them. nick i think your pics are what has made the shrimp hobby take off in the us. so beautiful. do you save a copy of the pic without the water mark? its a shame you have to have it in the pic


I've have a few Blue Bolts left if you really want some . Just lemme know when you're ready.

Thanks for the kind words. I didn't do much ... just took random pics of shrimp on this thread because I love photography. 

I have all the original image files of all my photos. One day, I'll get to printing some or maybe even a calender... who knows. That's on the back burner for now haha.


----------



## Duck5003

A calendar would be amazing! (time permitting of course) Great pics as always. That group bluebolt shot is amazing. Thanks for posting these!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch

Up to page 30 lol

When you say calendar... You mean "day calendar" right? Haha theres enough pics here.

P.s.- my favorites are usually the group shots


----------



## noch

Nick, I think a calender would be an excellent idea...!


----------



## paybackranch

Thanks, Nick!! Wonderful photos as always.


----------



## Saxtonhill

Duck5003 said:


> A calendar would be amazing! (time permitting of course) Great pics as always. That group bluebolt shot is amazing. Thanks for posting these!


A calendar is a great idea!


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> I've have a few Blue Bolts left if you really want some . Just lemme know when you're ready.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I didn't do much ... just took random pics of shrimp on this thread because I love photography.
> 
> I have all the original image files of all my photos. One day, I'll get to printing some or maybe even a calender... who knows. That's on the back burner for now haha.


I think that you would sell a few calendars if you made one. I know I would buy one!


----------



## nosebleed

Nick can start a whole new business; calendar, greeting cards, t-shirt etc.


----------



## speedie408

New shots for everyone!

PRL CRS









Red Bolt ?









Poomiester BKK









Dragon Ruby and some of my Buce plants









Fissidens geppi is growing super well in the shrimp tanks.


----------



## mjbn

Nice to have an update on your shrimp! Loving the Bolt and esp. that Dragon Ruby:O


----------



## Xforce

Great update Nick , thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Nice PRL. It's hard finding nice banded ones like that. Everything's SS-SSS now.


----------



## wicca27

nice shots as always nick. so glad you are still keeping shrimp. i cant wait to get some tanks going again myself. and i love that fissidens


----------



## CheyLillymama22

That red bolt is really appealing!


----------



## Dugsul808

Your buce looks awsome bro! 
Enclosing the dragon ruby


----------



## xmas_one

Thanks for the shrimpporn! Looking good man.


----------



## speedie408

Exopalaemon modestus - wild caught here in California lakes and rivers. 



















I use em for Striper bait!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Try using dollar bills next time....:icon_redf


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Try using dollar bills next time....:icon_redf


Striper not stripper bro!! Lmao


----------



## c_gwinner

Nice pics of a native shrimp. Wish we still had some striper/hybrids in the back tank here at work. Of course the construction guys fished it out during their lunch break and the weekends :icon_sad:


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> Nice pics of a native shrimp. Wish we still had some striper/hybrids in the back tank here at work. Of course the construction guys fished it out during their lunch break and the weekends :icon_sad:


Where do you work that has a tank with Stripers in it? That's what I want to know lol.


----------



## antbug

You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

LOL...stop using that word!...Stripers...Strippers...so close.....I'm still picturing Nick at the club making it rain with SHRIMPS! That's how shrimp pimps roll....


----------



## Oceangirl

he he...


----------



## speedie408

😁 😎 lol


----------



## Aqualady

shrimpnmoss said:


> LOL...stop using that word!...Stripers...Strippers...so close.....I'm still picturing Nick at the club making it rain with SHRIMPS! That's how shrimp pimps roll....


lol....funny


----------



## wicca27

nick is that native shrimp a low life breeder ie with larva stage? it has a hump back like most larva stage shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> nick is that native shrimp a low life breeder ie with larva stage? it has a hump back like most larva stage shrimp.


Crystal,

Yup it's a low order shrimp. I'm not trying to breed it but if they breed in my tank, I'd be very surprised.  I'm only holding them for the next time I go back out fishing .


----------



## Oceangirl

That is some well fed, well cared for bait.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Too bad they don't breed easily. I think they're purdy.


----------



## speedie408

Oceangirl said:


> That is some well fed, well cared for bait.


They get nothing but the best. These are Halal shrimp for Striped Bass . 



Soothing Shrimp said:


> Too bad they don't breed easily. I think they're purdy.


I could be wrong since these are collected from a freshwater system, they may just breed easier than other low order shrimp that require brackish water. 

Here's a vid for you guys:

http://youtu.be/SAEbTCQryk4


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Very nice.


----------



## wicca27

they are nice looking shrimp


----------



## speedie408

Why I stopped shrimp pimpin:









Priceless!


----------



## xmas_one

Awesome! Eatin' beef jerky, making memories!


----------



## c_gwinner

Awesome, and they were hybrids in the tank/lake they have where I work. Its a little oil research/environmental lab that has a new facility out in the sticks. Love the fishing pics more than the shrimpin pics haha.


----------



## speedie408

xmas_one said:


> Awesome! Eatin' beef jerky, making memories!


haha yup beef jerky taste it's best out on the boat for some reason :icon_mrgr. 



c_gwinner said:


> Awesome, and they were hybrids in the tank/lake they have where I work. Its a little oil research/environmental lab that has a new facility out in the sticks. Love the fishing pics more than the shrimpin pics haha.


Here's another pic, but this time it's my other boy with his very first Leopard shark that he reeled in all by himself. Caught soaking squid in the SF Bay.


----------



## ravensgate

OMG that looks like so much fun!!!! So glad you are getting the family time you deserve Speedie!


----------



## speedie408

ravensgate said:


> OMG that looks like so much fun!!!! So glad you are getting the family time you deserve Speedie!


Thanks Jaime! Very rewarding indeed. Highly recommended for anyone with kids. roud:


----------



## randyl

My son is a huge shark lover, he knows tons more about sharks than anyone I know. Unfortunately the nearest ocean is 800les away.... He would be so jealous when I show him this picture tonight.



speedie408 said:


> haha yup beef jerky taste it's best out on the boat for some reason :icon_mrgr.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic, but this time it's my other boy with his very first Leopard shark that he reeled in all by himself. Caught soaking squid in the SF Bay.


----------



## speedie408

randyl said:


> My son is a huge shark lover, he knows tons more about sharks than anyone I know. Unfortunately the nearest ocean is 800les away.... He would be so jealous when I show him this picture tonight.


My older boy is the same. He is especially intrigued with Megalodon. haha kids... gotta love em. 

If you're ever in the neighborhood and want to hit up my spot, LMK. :icon_cool I'll take you out there.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Shark make good food?


----------



## moosenart

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Shark make good food?


Shark Fin Soup...


----------



## speedie408

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Shark make good food?


Leopard shark meat is suppose to be just as good as halibut, at least that's what I've heard. I myself don't eat these guys. I fish em purely for sport. All catch n release.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz

speedie408 said:


> Leopard shark meat is suppose to be just as good as halibut, at least that's what I've heard. I myself don't eat these guys. I fish em purely for sport. All catch n release.


Nice. teach them young and theyll learn for life. Theyll never forget that day, dad. No means to thread jack but let your sons know we got some big ones on the other side of the country. Boston Harbor area


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Sweet! Although I admit, I'm the kind to fish and eat- not release.


----------



## speedie408

Drewsplantednutz said:


> Nice. teach them young and theyll learn for life. Theyll never forget that day, dad. No means to thread jack but let your sons know we got some big ones on the other side of the country. Boston Harbor area


haha I've seen all the East Coast Stripers on youtube and yes I admit, ya'll have some monsters over there compared to us in the West. One day, I'll have to bring my boys to fish there. :thumbsup:

btw nice fish!



Soothing Shrimp said:


> Sweet! Although I admit, I'm the kind to fish and eat- not release.


Don't get me wrong Bryce. I love eating fish, especially Striped bass. There's something with sharks that I can't pinpoint exactly... I just don't want to kill them. There's plenty of other fish that are much better eating IMO. Sharks also give off a distinct odor that's putrid if you don't prep/cook em right.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

I understand. I guess I'm just a seafood junkie.

I NEED MY SUSHI!


----------



## Forumsnow

2 striper i got off cape cod this summer. My buddy held the world record for the largest striper caught spear fishing for a hot mimute, think he got it off the coast of rhode island. Ill ask him for a pic, thing was a monster!


----------



## speedie408

Beastin!!! And you moved out west? What a shame bro. Lol I would've stayed and fished for a living out there. 

When will we ever get fish that big here?


----------



## Forumsnow

I didnt have a boat nor the time really to go to much, maybe a couple ti,es a year. There has to be big fish out here, maybe they are just deep.


----------



## speedie408

My buddy caught a 52" striper from San Luis Reservoir 6 months ago. There are monsters here but just not many. He caught it on soaking bait.


----------



## speedie408

Back to our regularly scheduled program:


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Amazing pics, ... as always <3

Those lil bait shrimp are really growing on me. Love their look!


----------



## dbot

Very very nice. Such good posing! Talented shrimp haha


----------



## Duck5003

Beautiful pics! That last one is amazing, is that a green hulk? Glad your back speedie!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

I<3<*))))>< said:


> Amazing pics, ... as always <3
> 
> Those lil bait shrimp are really growing on me. Love their look!


They're growing on me as well lol. They behave much differently than all the other shrimp I've kept. They don't like to share food at all, unlike other shrimp. Snag and run! haha I will make a vid one of these days.



dbot said:


> Very very nice. Such good posing! Talented shrimp haha


They're runway model shrimp. :thumbsup::thumbsup: :icon_cool



Duck5003 said:


> Beautiful pics! That last one is amazing, is that a green hulk? Glad your back speedie!!  :thumbsup:


Yup! Green Hulk TB. Good to be back... not in full force yet but very soon. :smile:


----------



## c_gwinner

Starting to get the itch to set up a dedicated shrimp tank again. Haha Awesome shots as always bud


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> Starting to get the itch to set up a dedicated shrimp tank again. Haha Awesome shots as always bud


Do it!  Thanks buddy!


----------



## wicca27

great pics as always nick, i like the water mark too. its there but dose not get in the way. glad you got it worked out


----------



## sbarbee54

Looks like a hulk siting. Looks like a couple of mine


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sbarbee54

Welcome back shrimp pimp btw... 


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> great pics as always nick, i like the water mark too. its there but dose not get in the way. glad you got it worked out





sbarbee54 said:


> Welcome back shrimp pimp btw...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin: I'm not fully back yet guys. Just letting you know I'm planning to come back is all . Still lots of work needed to get back up to speed.


----------



## speedie408

Went out and caught a PIG yesterday!


----------



## jefftray

whats goin on neighbor? got a pic of those stripes? i fish the bays and delta as well


----------



## speedie408

jefftray said:


> whats goin on neighbor? got a pic of those stripes? i fish the bays and delta as well


:hihi:


----------



## jczernia

super happy to see your back.


----------



## AVN

Welcome back Nick. Is it time?


----------



## nightshadebel

like a real pig?


----------



## sbarbee54

Like a pig as a nice big bass! Nice catch, you ever want to go north go to clear lake and do some bass fishing there. I have pulled a couple 8lb out of that and my partner pulled 10lb same day


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CPD

:O that bass! You ever wanna get some good bass fishing in, fire up north and we can go! I've got a couple spots I've pulled some 6-8lbs from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

nightshadebel said:


> like a real pig?


What sbarbee said below 



sbarbee54 said:


> Like a pig as a nice big bass! Nice catch, you ever want to go north go to clear lake and do some bass fishing there. I have pulled a couple 8lb out of that and my partner pulled 10lb same day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD





CPD said:


> :O that bass! You ever wanna get some good bass fishing in, fire up north and we can go! I've got a couple spots I've pulled some 6-8lbs from
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm holding you guys to your words. One day I'm going to call on you and you guys better take me! 

Steve I've heard about Clear Lake, my buddies just won a tournament a few weeks ago up there and been telling me all about the big hogs up in that lake. I wanna go so bad! :eek5:


----------



## sbarbee54

I have fished many tourneys up there we came in 3rd on one in a 2 day.... Same trip some jack ass business owner up there towed my truck and traitor when we were on the lake pre fishing the day before. Cost my 590$ to get it out. They sure don't treat people spending money in that county to well. We also had a couple friends get there truck trailer and boat towed that night because they were parked over 6hrs in a business lot next to their hotel.

I love the fishing and hate the people.... To bad conaktia hotel resort closed up there, they had a real nice concert venue on the water


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speedie408

^^ sounds like you need to invite me nextime you head up there with your boat bro. Haha you just let me know. 

Sucks about what happened to your boat. I'd be pissed!


----------



## noch

Glad your back...! knew you couldn't resist.... =)


----------



## Drewsplantednutz

Thats a pig for sho. I prefer freshwater fish on my hook and in my tanks. Our boston stipers might be bigger than yours but your largemouths will eat ours and thats more what im after. I think you need to open up a Speedie Fishin Pix thread befroe this one gets filled up (my fault for posting my fish pic sorry, I started it)


----------



## shrimpnmoss

...


----------



## speedie408

Drewsplantednutz said:


> Thats a pig for sho. I prefer freshwater fish on my hook and in my tanks. Our boston stipers might be bigger than yours but your largemouths will eat ours and thats more what im after. I think you need to open up a Speedie Fishin Pix thread befroe this one gets filled up (my fault for posting my fish pic sorry, I started it)


haha yeah we got some big bass here in CA. I still need to catch me a DD hog one of these days. Going a little OT isn't going to hurt sometimes .



shrimpnmoss said:


> ...


I saw your post earlier but I been out fishing the whole weekend bro, sorry for not responding right away... I was too busy reeling in these bad boys!!!
I must have caught over 40 fish over the weekend. Only kept 2 for dinner. Had a blast!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

I want to go.....


----------



## speedie408

Who want's to see some current shrimp photos?


----------



## steakman

Me ...


----------



## MABJ

Duh!


----------



## speedie408

lol just wanted to make sure everyone was still into shrimp


----------



## xavinovic

We are hungry for some pics


----------



## Aqualady

meeee


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

*chants* Shrimp Shrimp Shrimp Shrimp!!!!


----------



## Duck5003

Wooooo! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## speedie408

They won't be of any new shrimp variant or imports but new photos of my shrimp none the less. Stay tuned.


----------



## usgetata

Keep the photos coming!!


----------



## evodrgn

Lovin all the pics so far. Keep em coming! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## CT89

Would like to see more shrimp photos.

Maybe, next time I visit my sister in San Fran, I'll PM you about fishing and seeing the shrimp, speedie.


----------



## sbarbee54

Keep the shrimp porn rolling brotha


----------



## peachii

You take the best pictures, we'll all be clicking this thread over and over today every time someone posts now.


----------



## wicca27

need my shrimp fix lol


----------



## Oceangirl

Shrimp!


----------



## Forumsnow

I was all excited to see some good pics before i left for work this morning. And nothing, you let me down Nick haha. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## speedie408

I did say 1/9/14  

Tonight, promise.


----------



## SBPyro

Damn it Nick, I see that you updated the post. And it is just a tease


----------



## briscoe

Love seeing your photos, Nick.


----------



## thinBear




----------



## speedie408

Sorry for the wait folks. Been tied up with the kiddos.

Enjoy!

XIN Taiwan PRL


















Taiwan PBL



























Panda TB









Blue Bolt (full)









Tibee


















Yellow Fire Neo - please excuse the BBA 









Shadow Panda TB









Tangerine Tiger









Golden Bee









Dragon Ruby TB









OEBT









Another weird Tibee


----------



## peachii

Awesome pictures as always, thanks for taking the time to share.

On a side note, growing shrimp with your name on it takes skill 

haha.


----------



## mosspearl

Amazing as usual, Speedie! You are an artist!


----------



## evodrgn

Awesome pics! I like the color of the Dragon Ruby and the Blue Bolt! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot

Nice, really nice!


----------



## cownose-ray

Those PRLs are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Hyzer

WOW this gets me pumped to start caring for shrimp again. You have great looking shrimp and mad photography skills. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Duck5003

Awesome speedie!! Thanks for posting all those beautiful pics. That Dragon Ruby Red is making my mouth water lol


----------



## Lexinverts

Very nice, Nick!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Those shrimp sure look tasty.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks ladies and gents! Glad to see everybody still very much likes shrimp . I'll be back in the game VERY soon.  Stay tuned!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Damn. Dat Dragon Ruby TB doe...


----------



## wicca27

i want that blue bolt lol. great shrimp sir keep up the good work and i will be looking for the "for sale" thread in a couple months


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot

Ah too bad I didn't know you were getting back in Speedie, I'd have saved you some oak leaves from last fall's "harvest".


----------



## usgetata

So many cool shrimps ⊙﹏⊙

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Art by Stef*

Very inspirational!
Outstanding photography, and thank you for taking the time and gracing our eyeballs
with your shrimp.

 Stef*


----------



## GreenBliss

Loved the Golden and Dragon Ruby.


----------



## assasin6547

Wow now I want a Dragon Ruby! These are amazing.


----------



## Aquasapien69

I feel like I just ate some awesome icecream......It was SOO good, but I still want more!


----------



## speedie408

LOL 

Glad you all enjoyed the pics. I'll snap more photos once I get new shrimp in. It's just a matter of time now.


----------



## speedie408

Super Tiger Shrimp fishing lure anyone? lol I was looking to buy more fishing tackle and ran across this lure. Thought you folks might like it 










They even have a Red Tiger too!


----------



## wicca27

ha ha that is cool


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> ha ha that is cool


I know right? :biggrin: That's exactly what I said too.


----------



## colorfan

Love those lures. and pics


----------



## 0live

Super glad to hear you're coming back!


----------



## Forumsnow

Thanks Nick great pics as always, that blue bolt is stunning. Will be hitting you up for some tb in the spring. Seen your fb post, excited to see what new shrimp you bring in.


----------



## AnionAndCation

The PRLs... So beautiful... Wish you had some in stock...


----------



## speedie408

Got a new macro lens for my iPhone.  testing out the vid on it. 

My PBL

http://youtu.be/CKMLql9NXok


----------



## AnionAndCation

speedie408 said:


> Got a new macro lens for my iPhone.  testing out the vid on it.
> 
> My PBL
> 
> http://youtu.be/CKMLql9NXok


Beautiful PBLs!!


----------



## sbarbee54

Looking good nick


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys!


----------



## somewhatshocked

I had to go on a bit of a hiatus but I'm glad to return and see you're still shrimping, Nick!


----------



## speedie408

somewhatshocked said:


> I had to go on a bit of a hiatus but I'm glad to return and see you're still shrimping, Nick!


Thanks Jake! Once a shrimper, always a shrimper!


----------



## speedie408

Shadow Mosura Taiwan Bee. Sorry about the algae on the glass.


----------



## ryannguyen

It's beautiful. Can't wait to see you back on the market.


----------



## wicca27

ha ha ha its a rave shrimp covered in glowing glitter lol


----------



## speedie408

Green Neo


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

speedie408 said:


> Shadow Mosura Taiwan Bee. Sorry about the algae on the glass.


Damn good picture! I need me a macro lens like you Nick!:bounce:


----------



## speedie408

Here's a few more until next time. Thanks for looking guys! 

Fissidens fontanis 









XIN PRL group shot with all the babies 









PBL group shot


----------



## orhunterfisher

Speedie,

Fantastic photo's as always! I saw your gorgeous photos and had a question for you. It is my understanding that you cannot have a "PURE RED LINE" or PBL for that matter in true grades above S Grade. In order to get the color patterns that we now know of as SS, SSS and SSS+ they must have been crossed with golden bees at some point in the strains life history. Apparently this is not a natural color progression. It was forced through the introduction of the golden bee gene. I notice you have these grades and are calling them PRL. Now, I am not saying they are not completely gorgeous...just curious as this is what both my Euro and Asian breeder friends have stated. Have you ever heard this before?


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Oh loving that green neo!!!


----------



## Pika

wicca27 said:


> ha ha ha its a rave shrimp covered in glowing glitter lol


 ^Totally made me snort, wicca27! 

Beautiful pics of beautiful shrimpies, sir!


----------



## jeffpersonn

A question. What's the temp of your tank to keep em ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBliss

Green Neo!!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Is this the new Jade Green Neo, Nick?


----------



## speedie408

orhunterfisher said:


> Speedie,
> 
> Fantastic photo's as always! I saw your gorgeous photos and had a question for you. It is my understanding that you cannot have a "PURE RED LINE" or PBL for that matter in true grades above S Grade. In order to get the color patterns that we now know of as SS, SSS and SSS+ they must have been crossed with golden bees at some point in the strains life history. Apparently this is not a natural color progression. It was forced through the introduction of the golden bee gene. I notice you have these grades and are calling them PRL. Now, I am not saying they are not completely gorgeous...just curious as this is what both my Euro and Asian breeder friends have stated. Have you ever heard this before?


I'm sure every breeder has their opinion on this matter but let me ask my breeder and see if he has an answer for you. I myself am fairly new to Pure Line breeding so I won't pretend to know. What I do know is that the XIN Line are not your super high grade PRL being sold for hundreds/thousands of dollars. The XIN PRL that I have are exactly the opposite if you've been following me since I've had them. I would concider them a lower grade compared to something like 35Shrimp PRL.

This is the Feather PRL which is not the XIN Line. A very high grade PRL from my source: 











jeffpersonn said:


> A question. What's the temp of your tank to keep em ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


I keep all my tanks around 72F.



Soothing Shrimp said:


> Is this the new Jade Green Neo, Nick?


These are culls from my Yellows actually . I have not made any Green Neo imports yet.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

"These are culls from my Yellows actually . I have not made any Green Neo imports yet. "

Well, it looks as if we now know at least one way to get Jade Green Neos.  Going to selectively breed it, Nick?


----------



## orhunterfisher

Thanks Speedie. I am curious to hear what your breeder says. Again, the shrimp are gorgeous regardless...it is just this whole entire "name game" that gets played throughout the world in this hobby. It just gets crazy and IMHO detracts from the hobby. I think it should be like the way rock climbing is handled...when you are the first person to climb a climb and it is done in the presence of witness etc then you get to name and grade the actual climb. It is then announced to the world and other climbers petition to agree or change the grade depending on what they feel after they climb it. If we had new shrimp, the first person to announce it onto the scene should name it, grade it and then must announce it to the International shrimp keeping world for acceptance. Too many people throwing out names etc. Just my HO. Thanks again Speedie!


----------



## bostoneric

This is my understanding of this specific line. Its one of the very older PRL lines and the breeder was able to selectively upgrade the grade through YEARS of culling. 

but typically, yes like orhunterfisher said you dont see PRL in the higher grades.

curious to see what information speedie finds out.


----------



## wicca27

the greens are cool looking. between you and bryce we might get some cool greens now made in the us lol.


----------



## Lexinverts

orhunterfisher said:


> Speedie,
> 
> Fantastic photo's as always! I saw your gorgeous photos and had a question for you. It is my understanding that you cannot have a "PURE RED LINE" or PBL for that matter in true grades above S Grade. In order to get the color patterns that we now know of as SS, SSS and SSS+ they must have been crossed with golden bees at some point in the strains life history. Apparently this is not a natural color progression. It was forced through the introduction of the golden bee gene. I notice you have these grades and are calling them PRL. Now, I am not saying they are not completely gorgeous...just curious as this is what both my Euro and Asian breeder friends have stated. Have you ever heard this before?


But, how does anyone really know if they have "pure" red line shrimps?

Unless they originally got their shrimp from Hisayasu Suzuki himself, before the golden mutation arrived, I don't see how they can.

What they can do is select their lines of Red Bees for many years for whiteness and cull anything resembling the Golden phenotype. As we all know, this has produced some very striking shrimp.

It seems to me that Mosura Pure Red lines could have had golden genes at some point to improve coverage of white, but now appear very white after years of selection against "yellow." These wouldn't fit the official definition of "PURE" red line, then, but can any of the lines, really?


----------



## Lexinverts

bostoneric said:


> This is my understanding of this specific line. Its one of the very older PRL lines and the breeder was able to selectively upgrade the grade through YEARS of culling.
> 
> but typically, yes like orhunterfisher said you dont see PRL in the higher grades.
> 
> curious to see what information speedie finds out.


So, maybe you don't see Mosura PRL shrimp that often is that the "yellow" tint of the golden phenotype is typically associated with greater coverage of white, and it takes a lot of selective breeding to disassociate the two...


----------



## Lexinverts

orhunterfisher said:


> Thanks Speedie. I am curious to hear what your breeder says. Again, the shrimp are gorgeous regardless...it is just this whole entire "name game" that gets played throughout the world in this hobby. It just gets crazy and IMHO detracts from the hobby. I think it should be like the way rock climbing is handled...when you are the first person to climb a climb and it is done in the presence of witness etc then you get to name and grade the actual climb. It is then announced to the world and other climbers petition to agree or change the grade depending on what they feel after they climb it. If we had new shrimp, the first person to announce it onto the scene should name it, grade it and then must announce it to the International shrimp keeping world for acceptance. Too many people throwing out names etc. Just my HO. Thanks again Speedie!


Agreed. It is a name "game" and the winner gets the most valuable shrimp for export to Japan!


----------



## sbarbee54

I will say this most pure red line one pbl I have seen or kept are solid in color compared to normal crs or CBS. I agree I have read where goldens were used to get desired thickness of whites and patterns but as I have read you have to reach a certain generation away from the last golden for it to be a pure line. Ie 50 25 gens since the last. Of course during that period heavy culling to get the whites thickes shell with the best red or black possible


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speedie408

orhunterfisher said:


> Speedie,
> 
> Fantastic photo's as always! I saw your gorgeous photos and had a question for you. It is my understanding that you cannot have a "PURE RED LINE" or PBL for that matter in true grades above S Grade. In order to get the color patterns that we now know of as SS, SSS and SSS+ they must have been crossed with golden bees at some point in the strains life history. Apparently this is not a natural color progression. It was forced through the introduction of the golden bee gene. I notice you have these grades and are calling them PRL. Now, I am not saying they are not completely gorgeous...just curious as this is what both my Euro and Asian breeder friends have stated. Have you ever heard this before?


This is what my breeder had to say. Keep in mind there is a language barrier between us so I had to interpret to the best of my knowledge: 

_"Let me try my best to explain. It doesn't matter whether it's PRL or PBL, I use other pure blood shrimp that has stronger and more stable gene to mix with XIN and Feather blood when their offspring go over several many generations. The golden bee is not my option. Actually, the shrimps of ss grade are achieved through inbreeding and take many generations just to pick out the high grade shrimps. If I were to mix the golden bee into my PRL or PBL, I will just achieve one outcome and that is: the color of shrimp will only get thinner and thinner.

Of course, if one were to intentionally mix the grade of sss+ and the grade of sss+ PRL, they will get the golden bee once in a while. This evolutionary process is based on the gene, namely if the gene is very stable and strong, it will be very difficult to get any gold bee. 

In Asia, if Taiwan and Japanese breeders want their pure shrimp to keep gorgeous colors and wonderful body type, they can always choose from other pure shrimp to mix with their pure shrimp blood. I never heard any breeder mixing gold bee blood into any of their pure shrimp blood. Why when they can easily get any gorgeous pure shrimp!"
_


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> This is what my breeder had to say. Keep in mind there is a language barrier between us so I had to interpret to the best of my knowledge:
> 
> _"Let me try my best to explain. It doesn't matter whether it's PRL or PBL, I use other pure blood shrimp that has stronger and more stable gene to mix with XIN and Feather blood when their offspring go over several many generations. The golden bee is not my option. Actually, the shrimps of ss grade are achieved through inbreeding and take many generations just to pick out the high grade shrimps. If I were to mix the golden bee into my PRL or PBL, I will just achieve one outcome and that is: the color of shrimp will only get thinner and thinner.
> 
> Of course, if one were to intentionally mix the grade of sss+ and the grade of sss+ PRL, they will get the golden bee once in a while. This evolutionary process is based on the gene, namely if the gene is very stable and strong, it will be very difficult to get any gold bee.
> 
> In Asia, if Taiwan and Japanese breeders want their pure shrimp to keep gorgeous colors and wonderful body type, they can always choose from other pure shrimp to mix with their pure shrimp blood. I never heard any breeder mixing gold bee blood into any of their pure shrimp blood. Why when they can easily get any gorgeous pure shrimp!"
> _


It seems to me that what he's saying is that there have been no "recent" crosses with Golden Bees (and he hasn't done any personally to this line), but it doesn't mean that any of these "pure" line shrimps couldn't have been crossed with Goldens many generations ago.


----------



## orhunterfisher

Lexinverts said:


> It seems to me that what he's saying is that there have been no "recent" crosses with Golden Bees (and he hasn't done any personally to this line), but it doesn't mean that any of these "pure" line shrimps couldn't have been crossed with Goldens many generations ago.


Agreed Lex. As the info that I referenced were from personal friends associated with the industry, and not just "breeders" I am purchasing from I believe the info I was told was true. I agree, it sounds like they are admitting that no recent crosses or personal crosses were done with goldens. I believe they were bred with goldens many times in the past to get higher grades and now the goldens have been bred out. Again, to me, it is just BS marketing to try and increase their sales. I use this thread from 2008 to offer some proof that known high level breeders have been using these practices, at least in the past...http://www.silaneshrimp.com/Crystal Red Shrimp Blog/141-Formula to Better Pattern CRS.html Good breeding practices are just that and to me, are more important than just hearing PRL. A personal example I can give is that you Lex, have had "supposed" PRL that you purchased and my personally selective bred colony of CRS that had indeed been crossed with goldens prior to my owning them were FAR nicer in both white and red color. In fact many times people asked if my CRS colonies were crossed with goldens and I said, not by me personally, but most certainly in the past since I got a few golden bees in my broods. To some, it was enough for them to not buy my shrimp...which is all good. Others purchased them and were very happy. Now, I have been selecting against goldens in my high grade CRS colonies for years and now they only come up on rare occasions. If I cared enough I could "make" my colonies a pure line and call it that by the definition given above but to me color is more important than name. Just MHO.


----------



## bostoneric

interesting.. love this top and all great info shared by some of the more experienced shrimpers!


----------



## randyl

If my shrimps produce high percentage of high quality shrimps near/passing the quality of the breeding shrimps consistently, I really don't mind a few golden in the offspring. Especially if this greatly reduces my initial purchasing cost. Just my two cents.

I do care about the linage for what I call high end shrimps, but only because if I pay (extra) for a group of shrimps for certain features they have, I expect certain percentage of their offspring to have the same feature. 

I have spent thousands on "pure line", so my compromise is probably from the paid lesson. I have paid much cheaper prices for non-pure line that produce no golden in a few generations, and some much higher prices on claimed pure line and got golden.


----------



## speedie408

To my knowledge there are no sanctioned entity that governs how one should labels their shrimp so in the real world of shrimp, anyone can breed out a shrimp and call it what they want. I agree it sucks. There should be a pedigree set up worldwide if there isn't already. It all boils down to the actual quality of the line itself and how well they breed. I have no experience with any other "PRL" other than the ones from my breeder so I can't really compare apples to apples from personal handling. I'm sure many folks who've bought my PRL can attest that they are not your typical CRS and breed true PRL. I've bred several generations already myself from them and have not seen any "goldens". My thoughts.


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> To my knowledge there are no sanctioned entity that governs how one should labels their shrimp so in the real world of shrimp, anyone can breed out a shrimp and call it what they want. I agree it sucks. There should be a pedigree set up worldwide if there isn't already. It all boils down to the actual quality of the line itself and how well they breed. I have no experience with any other "PRL" other than the ones from my breeder so I can't really compare apples to apples from personal handling. I'm sure many folks who've bought my PRL can attest that they are not your typical CRS and breed true PRL. I've bred several generations already myself from them and have not seen any "goldens". My thoughts.


Yours are definitely awesome high quality ones. And most of the nicest shrimp that I have seen pictures of are from the "pure" lines. But, as Sean pointed out from my experience, just because a shrimp is labeled "pure" line doesn't mean that it will be high quality.


----------



## speedie408

Lexinverts said:


> Yours are definitely awesome high quality ones. And most of the nicest shrimp that I have seen pictures of are from the "pure" lines. But, as Sean pointed out from my experience, just because a shrimp is labeled "pure" line doesn't mean that it will be high quality.


Who ever said that just because a shrimp is labeled "PRL" automatically mean they should be "high quality"? Honestly, anyone can label any CRS "PRL" but I'll say it again, the bottom line is the actual quality of the shrimp itself and how well it breeds. Anyone can compare all the pictures they want but one will not truely know the true quality of a specific Line until they've personally kept/bred them.

Any shrimp quality speaks for itself. Price comes shortly after that and governs how wide spread that shrimp will get attention.


----------



## sbarbee54

agreed. On allot of the above


----------



## greenteam

Unless someones charging $500+ for a shrimp I don't see why it would come into play the true lineage of a breed. 

It's just like any other animal that we breed. You pay for quality that you can see not what you hope it might be.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

+1 knocked that one out of the park there, greenteam!


----------



## speedie408

greenteam said:


> Unless someones charging $500+ for a shrimp I don't see why it would come into play the true lineage of a breed.
> 
> It's just like any other animal that we breed. You pay for quality that you can see not what you hope it might be.


I can't disagree. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Well, it looks as if we now know at least one way to get Jade Green Neos.  Going to selectively breed it, Nick?


Bryce,

Sorry I got carried away and forgot to reply to you. I will keep these guys and grow them out to see if I have a pair. I will breed them out if so and see what happens next . Only time will tell. 

Nick


----------



## bostoneric

greenteam said:


> Unless someones charging $500+ for a shrimp I don't see why it would come into play the true lineage of a breed.
> 
> It's just like any other animal that we breed. You pay for quality that you can see not what you hope it might be.


there are a few sellers who advertise their shrimp saying they come from XXX line to attract more sales, even though it was many generations ago and they are long from the original line purchased.

this is where things get a little strange.

If I were to buy a m/f pair from XXX line and successfully breed multiple generations over months/years should I still be able to claim XXX line?
lots of questions... lots of what ifs... etc.


----------



## Lexinverts

speedie408 said:


> Who ever said that just because a shrimp is labeled "PRL" automatically mean they should be "high quality"?


I didn't say that you said that. But I think its true that a lot of people assume this, which is why I bothered to say that it isn't true.

Having PRL attached to a shrimp certainly does increase the price, and with the higher price, many people assume that the shrimp will be higher quality.


----------



## orhunterfisher

speedie408 said:


> To my knowledge there are no sanctioned entity that governs how one should labels their shrimp so in the real world of shrimp, anyone can breed out a shrimp and call it what they want. I agree it sucks. There should be a pedigree set up worldwide if there isn't already. It all boils down to the actual quality of the line itself and how well they breed. I have no experience with any other "PRL" other than the ones from my breeder so I can't really compare apples to apples from personal handling. I'm sure many folks who've bought my PRL can attest that they are not your typical CRS and breed true PRL. I've bred several generations already myself from them and have not seen any "goldens". My thoughts.


 
I agree...as I said earlier, your "PRL" stock is gorgeous and much nicer than most I have seen. I just wish this whole "name game" didn't exist and was more standardized...and again, I was not accusing Speedie of any wrong doing, or "shadiness", just that many breeders around the world do things and because they have beautiful shrimp their word is taken above consideration of the facts. At other times, breeders may not even know what the actual histories of their shrimp are. Any of you who have been around the community for several years may know the name of Imke. She had been well known and respected throughout the international community. She championed the cause of starting an international shrimp keepers community to begin the process of standardizing our hobby. The truth is that she was met with nothing but resistance from the Euro and Asian breeders and it became a bicker fest. I guess it is not surprising since relations between the same culture are often strained, not too mention across international borders. 
I do think that we here in the US have the power to start and run our own organization that we can use to standardize the hobby as it affects us...if the rest of the world follows along, fine...if not, fine too.
Speedie, thanks again for looking into this for me/us here at TPT because it is just one example of how someone get shrimp directly from an overseas breeder, and still have confusion as to what the true origins are. Again, thanks for sharing your gorgeous pieces!


----------



## orhunterfisher

greenteam said:


> Unless someones charging $500+ for a shrimp I don't see why it would come into play the true lineage of a breed.
> 
> It's just like any other animal that we breed. You pay for quality that you can see not what you hope it might be.


 
I am sorry greenteam, I actually completely disagree with this. IMHO, if you are putting your shrimp out there and people are paying $ for your product you owe it to the buyer to be open and honest about it. Unless of course if it is proprietary in some certain way.


----------



## bostoneric

orhunterfisher said:


> I am sorry greenteam, I actually completely disagree with this. IMHO, if you are putting your shrimp out there and people are paying $ for your product you owe it to the buyer to be open and honest about it. Unless of course if it is proprietary in some certain way.


this! As sellers to ensure success from our buyers its on us to be as open as we can be about our products.


----------



## orhunterfisher

bostoneric said:


> there are a few sellers who advertise their shrimp saying they come from XXX line to attract more sales, even though it was many generations ago and they are long from the original line purchased.
> 
> this is where things get a little strange.
> 
> If I were to buy a m/f pair from XXX line and successfully breed multiple generations over months/years should I still be able to claim XXX line?
> lots of questions... lots of what ifs... etc.


 
I agree with this too, because it is a dream of myself and some others to maybe create their own line someday. I would however label them as "historically derived from pieces originating" blah blah blah

I will give you a real world example of why it could be important...because I lived through this phase of international shrimp keeping. When Taiwan Bees first hit the scene in 2008 they first appeared a very small % of shrimp from what we now know was two lines, Silanes and a German women who's name escapes me at the moment. So as the popularity of the TB grew and prices were REDICULOUS, $180+ per piece, some people who had purchased shrimp from either of these two lines were getting random TB in their crystal colonies. Knowing the origin of your $15-$20 crystal shrimp at that time was pretty important and meant boom for some and excitement for others.

The importance of lineage is super important and can be demonstrated by using examples such as, dogs, horses, cattle etc. You can breed out your own offspring but where they came from is extremely important when it comes to things like markers, disease, recessive mutations (as in the case of TB) and so on. Just MHO


----------



## orhunterfisher

Lexinverts said:


> I didn't say that you said that. But I think its true that a lot of people assume this, which is why I bothered to say that it isn't true.
> 
> Having PRL attached to a shrimp certainly does increase the price, and with the higher price, many people assume that the shrimp will be higher quality.


 
+1 Lex


----------



## orhunterfisher

I would like to apologize to Speedie for unintentionally hijacking his thread. Would a mod please remove this discussion and place it into a new thread so that others may continue to talk if they wish, but not affect Speedies thread any further? Thank you everyone.


----------



## sbarbee54

I agree 100% with Sean, as knowing the lineage of stock is huge. I am will to spend money on good shrimp, as long as i know the buy is honest and holds true to their word. I have no issue spending 500$ on a shrimp I want if it is a quality I desire. I am right now looking at buy 2 crs so call PRL from a breeder that are 857$ for a M/F pair. but they are giving me exact pictures of the stock, and the 2 I would get


----------



## speedie408

Sean,

Your concerns don't pertain to my stock so I welcome all pertinent information that comes out of this discussion to further educate other shrimpers.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

speedie408 said:


> Bryce,
> 
> Sorry I got carried away and forgot to reply to you. I will keep these guys and grow them out to see if I have a pair. I will breed them out if so and see what happens next . Only time will tell.
> 
> Nick



It would be great to have 2 completely different types of greens for people to choose from Nick. So many Neos look alike- blues and reds for example. However the greens are really going to be different:

Your Project Green:









My Nessie Strain (high grade pictured):









Yeah, yeah, I know. Everyone is into crystals and TBs, but my first love is Neo. :bounce:


----------



## Lexinverts

Love those green Neos!


----------



## wicca27

i wish i could get some green neos but none are for sale lol


----------



## sbarbee54

Nick is looking at mabye bringing in some greens from what the walls tell me. I just dont like dark green shrimp as I can see them being like the blue diamonds. through all kinds off colors in the off spring.... Now if it were like a nice neoish green that stay close or true. I am all in


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

babaultis are very pretty and can throw different colors. Dark green shrimp throw dark greens, but are more sensitive than neos. And MAN were they slow breeders for me!

My Nessies throw almost 100% greens, but still working on breeding higher grades. Right now they throw from poorly colored cherry green coloration to high grade painted green. (My fave is fire green. Very stained glass!) I'm hoping when I can let some go, others will join in on the quest for setting higher grades. It did take me years to set them for green though. Also, other hobbyists can help set a grading system for Nessies.

It will be interesting to see if Nick has a quick set for his trait though. We all hope as selective breeders that a trait can be set quickly! Most times though, mother nature is a bit lazy and we have to nudge it along over several generations.

I don't know if Green Jades breed true or not, but time will tell.


----------



## peachii

Soothing Shrimp said:


> babaultis are very pretty and can throw different colors. Dark green shrimp throw dark greens, but are more sensitive than neos. And MAN were they slow breeders for me!
> 
> My Nessies throw almost 100% greens, but still working on breeding higher grades. Right now they throw from poorly colored cherry green coloration to high grade painted green. (My fave is fire green. Very stained glass!) I'm hoping when I can let some go, others will join in on the quest for setting higher grades. It did take me years to set them for green though. Also, other hobbyists can help set a grading system for Nessies.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Nick has a quick set for his trait though. We all hope as selective breeders that a trait can be set quickly! Most times though, mother nature is a bit lazy and we have to nudge it along over several generations.
> 
> I don't know if Green Jades breed true or not, but time will tell.


Your green nessies are among my favorite neo's I've seen. I can't wait to see them develop even more. I, for one, would be happy with very low quality ones to start and see them breed and grow with time but that takes me talking the boyfriend into letting me have more shrimp, still working on talking into malawas for my shrimp tanks already going.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

peachii, that's the same reason I get excited when Nick decides to bring in a new var of neo I don't have. I LOVE pioneering from new strains as well.


----------



## wicca27

i wouldnt mind if the new green jade neo's gave other colors as well it would be something to work with later on. truth be told i cant wait till i can get my hands on some of the nessies as well. you have done great work. and personally i am more of a fan of the stained glass look in shrimp vs the painted look. be it red like some of the bloody marry cherrys ive seen in pics, dream blue rilli, or the yellows.


----------



## speedie408

The picture my source sent me looks a bit different from my Greens and Bryce's Nessies. I'll get permission to show you guys and will post up once approved.


----------



## speedie408

Who likes this shrimp? I've been growing very fond of it for some reason. Not sure why... 
It's a Tiger x CRS offspring that I raised and has now reached maturity. Very proud father here, can you tell lol. 









Shrimp heads anyone? This is another Tiger x CRS offspring from the same batch but this one looks more like a Tiger, other than the white markings on the tail.


----------



## sbarbee54

You know more and more Tibee are growing on me.... I have such a varity of tigers i should start mixing. som red tiger crosses or black tiger cross or Royal blues or OEBT..... The outcomes...... endless. Pintos have already grown on me


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Pintos are great. Also love the opaque tibees like the first pic above.


----------



## bostoneric

fancy red tigers and ultra rare red pintos are my current favs.


----------



## ryannguyen

Wow. first time I see ultra rare red pintos. They are so beautiful.


----------



## bostoneric

ryannguyen said:


> Wow. first time I see ultra rare red pintos. They are so beautiful.


yes sir. I cant wait to get them in stock!


----------



## speedie408

If you don't mind me asking, how much are you paying for your Pintos bostoneric?


----------



## usgetata

They look awesome!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarbee54

I don't think he has any yet


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bostoneric

speedie408 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much are you paying for your Pintos bostoneric?





sbarbee54 said:


> I don't think he has any yet


correct. 

speedie - as i'm sure you are aware, most pintos end up in Japan because they are willing to pay market value for them and often will even fly to the breeders to pick out specific pintos.

Pintos, PRL, other high end shrimp are a hard sell in the US. US buyers still struggle with what quality shrimp are vs just grades.

I've reached out to some smaller breeder contacts and currently I am working out the details.


----------



## speedie408

bostoneric said:


> correct.
> 
> speedie - as i'm sure you are aware, most pintos end up in Japan because they are willing to pay market value for them and often will even fly to the breeders to pick out specific pintos.
> 
> Pintos, PRL, other high end shrimp are a hard sell in the US. US buyers still struggle with what quality shrimp are vs just grades.
> 
> I've reached out to some smaller breeder contacts and currently I am working out the details.


Oh, I thought you had some already. I agree. The US market def has room to grow and that's why we're here. From what I'm hearing here, I'm assuming you are importing shrimp now as well?


----------



## bostoneric

speedie408 said:


> Oh, I thought you had some already. I agree. The US market def has room to grow and that's why we're here. From what I'm hearing here, I'm assuming you are importing shrimp now as well?



Yes. As sellers we all need to work together to grow this hobby. 

:grouphug:


----------



## speedie408

bostoneric said:


> Yes. As sellers we all need to work together to grow this hobby.
> 
> :grouphug:


Good stuff bro! Good luck to you. More sellers mean pricing will go down, and that means more shrimp for everyone to enjoy roud:.


----------



## speedie408

Update: 5/27/14 My new shrimp shipment has arrived and most shrimp are still acclimating to the new tank conditions. Hope ya'll enjoy the photos to come. 

Here's one to start with: SSS Flower CRS


----------



## colorfan

thats pretty


----------



## speedie408

SSS CRS (juvi)


----------



## speedie408

Supreme Red Neo


----------



## speedie408

Bloody Mary Neo


----------



## speedie408

Blue Diamond Neo


----------



## speedie408

Orange Eye Blue Tigers


----------



## agro

speedie408 said:


> Orange Eye Blue Tigers


That black one to the left is so out of place, please cull!


----------



## sbarbee54

I like the new copy right design. Also that crs looks photoshopped in


----------



## speedie408

You calling me out on a video Steve?


----------



## lauraleellbp

sbarbee54 said:


> Also that crs looks photoshopped in


It does! "One of these things is not like the other..." :icon_lol:

You [STRIKE]could[/STRIKE] should solve the problem by sending it to me. :angel:


----------



## speedie408

Lol here you guys go


----------



## peachii

Lovely pictures as always speedie! 

And that video is hilarious.


----------



## King7

pretty neat that you can see the "eyes" on the eggs of the Supreme Red Neo


----------



## Whiskey

Am I the only one who can't see the pictures on this page? 

Whiskey


----------



## xavinovic

Waiting on TB pictures !!


----------



## speedie408

Whiskey said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pictures on this page?
> 
> Whiskey


Maybe your firewall is blocking Fotki?



xavinovic said:


> Waiting on TB pictures !!


Coming up 

Here's my Snow Whites mixed in with some various other shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

Taiwan bees - these guys are taking a bit longer to acclimate. Most still need more time to color up. They came in all bleached out, but slowly their colors are coming back, just not fully 100% yet.


----------



## Whiskey

speedie408 said:


> Maybe your firewall is blocking Fotki?


It would appear that is the case. Amazing photos! What is your light setup like? Do you use a Macro flash? I love how clear and sharp the pictures are.

Whiskey


----------



## AquaAurora

speedie408 said:


> Supreme Red Neo


love how the watermark makes it look like this one has a monocle .. now we just need a very tiny top hat
awesome photos all around btw


----------



## xavinovic

speedie408 said:


> Taiwan bees - these guys are taking a bit longer to acclimate. Most still need more time to color up. They came in all bleached out, but slowly their colors are coming back, just not fully 100% yet.


Looking good..


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!

Here's my Feather PRL


----------



## speedie408

Painted Fire Red neos


----------



## colorfan

Nice blue bolts


----------



## wicca27

speedie408 said:


> Taiwan bees


speedie the first full shrimp in the bottom left corner is that a ruby red? thats what im looking for when i get reds the ones like that


----------



## sbarbee54

The shrimp pimp is back in full force


----------



## Tanman19az

A pic of green Neos please


----------



## umarnasir335

Got some pics of any Painted Fire Yellows, Speedie?
I have your Supreme Reds in my tank - such a nice color and uniformity...they breed truer than any other cherry variant i've seen.


----------



## speedie408

Green Neos will be posted as soon as they color up more. 

I don't have any Painted Fire Yellows... I have Yellow Fire Neos. Glad to hear the Supremes are doing well for you umarnsir335.


----------



## ChadRamsey

woot woot, speedies back:bounce:


----------



## Swish

Yea! More great pics! Q: Which Red Neo really has the most visual impact: Supreme Red, Painted Fire Red, or Bloody Mary? From the pics you supplied, they all look great, but I'd like to know your opinion. TIA.


----------



## sbarbee54

All are great. I think painted fire reds and bloody marrys are the best but supreme reds look good too though

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## umarnasir335

Swish said:


> Yea! More great pics! Q: Which Red Neo really has the most visual impact: Supreme Red, Painted Fire Red, or Bloody Mary? From the pics you supplied, they all look great, but I'd like to know your opinion. TIA.


I don't have Bloody Marys, mostly because these shrimp are in a different class in terms of price range from the other two variations - the tissue is also red, hence the higher price that is paid by shrimp keepers.

Out of the PFRs and Supremes, I prefer the Supremes because out of the 3 that were previously berried in my tank, none produced shrimp that didnt have a desirable color (they breed very true, in a sense). If you want a thicker looking shell on your red neos, then by all means, go for the PFRs...either way you cant go wrong


----------



## Forumsnow

Where are the pintos Nick?? I've been saving my pennies for some


----------



## speedie408

Swish said:


> Yea! More great pics! Q: Which Red Neo really has the most visual impact: Supreme Red, Painted Fire Red, or Bloody Mary? From the pics you supplied, they all look great, but I'd like to know your opinion. TIA.


I like Supremes best but those BM's are exquisite too! Can't ever have enough red shrimp!! lol



Forumsnow said:


> Where are the pintos Nick?? I've been saving my pennies for some


Sorry, I ran outta funds this time. They are still too expensive to bring in.


----------



## bostoneric

Forumsnow said:


> Where are the pintos Nick?? I've been saving my pennies for some





speedie408 said:


> Sorry, I ran outta funds this time. They are still too expensive to bring in.


Yup I've had a little interest also but still not enough for the investment required to bring in a decent amount.

Pinto and PRL are still a premium shrimp that about 1% of people will even consider buying.


----------



## wicca27

i might be interested in PBL but not the red. red is kinda over done imo. i think the black is stunning. 

ha ha with that said yes i am going to get a few red tb over time just cause they will really stand out on my navy blue back ground and diff shades of green plants in the tank lol


----------



## Loumeer

So, new shipments. New setup. More tanks. Does this mean you are going to be selling or is this all just for your own personal tanks?


----------



## sbarbee54

He is just going to hoard shrimp and tease us all. Joke he is going to be selling them soon, he is just acclimating his first shipment now.


----------



## agro

sbarbee54 said:


> He is just going to hoard shrimp and tease us all. Joke he is going to be selling them soon, he is just acclimating his first shipment now.


Bit late to the party, might want to check his facebook .

Let's just say my wallets emptier and my first shipped shrimps are on their way soon.


----------



## speedie408

Guys and Gals,

Sorry to be a downer but lets keep sales related questions out of this thread so it can live on for everyone to see my photo updates. PM me if anything else. Hope you all understand. 

Best regards,

Nick


----------



## wicca27

more pics please and thank you.


----------



## speedie408

Some new photos for everyone to enjoy.

Blue Bolt Taiwan Bee


















Shadow Mosura Taiwan Bee









Dream Blue Rili


----------



## Unikorn

speedie408 said:


> Some new photos for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> Blue Bolt Taiwan Bee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow Mosura Taiwan Bee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream Blue Rili


Wow! Speedie, your pics are always so amazing


----------



## wicca27

im just not a fan of the mosura style tb's. but then again im weird lol. i think the solid colors are the best. but i must admit some of the white on those prl are stunning


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW SHRIMP PHOTOS - 5/27/14***



wicca27 said:


> im just not a fan of the mosura style tb's. but then again im weird lol. i think the solid colors are the best. but i must admit some of the white on those prl are stunning



Yeah Crystal, in the world of shrimp, everyone has their own preference. The great part is that there are so many variants out there, you can't help but like more than several types. Just make sure you have several tanks to house them all .


----------



## MABJ

Nick, in your conversations with the euro breeders, have you managed to find any different paracardinia species? 

Some of them can look as pretty as CRS straight out of the wild.


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> Nick, in your conversations with the euro breeders, have you managed to find any different paracardinia species?
> 
> Some of them can look as pretty as CRS straight out of the wild.



It's my first import since I've been back so let me communicate more with my people and see what I find out.


----------



## MABJ

Thanks.


----------



## speedie408

Some more photos for TPT

Very young Dragon Wine Red Taiwan bee









Juvi extreme bkk


----------



## MABJ

Some funkeh leg action going on with the BKK!


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW SHRIMP PHOTOS - 5/27/14***

Looking for some of that yum spinach! Lol


----------



## DeepXero

Speedie when I move you are the guy, well one of the guys, I'll hit up. That Mosura BB and Blue Dream Rilli are amazing.


----------



## Ebichua

Your photos and shrimp are always so awesome, Nick!!


----------



## speedie408

Here's lookin at you kid! 









Love Blue Bolts!!









I found another Shadow Mosura TB!









I also found this strange looking BB. Yay or Nay?


----------



## sbarbee54

Looks like u embarrassed him taking that picture

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## evodrgn

strange looking BB looks like it's got a black hole forming!!!!  as always awesome pics!!!!


----------



## DennisSingh

speedie408 said:


> Orange Eye Blue Tigers


Sup Nick bro, why is it that you shop your photos? I saw your oebts pic and then I saw the video and was like eh...You've got good stock and don't need to, accuracy is better than show


----------



## speedie408

StrungOut said:


> Sup Nick bro, why is it that you shop your photos? I saw your oebts pic and then I saw the video and was like eh...You've got good stock and don't need to, accuracy is better than show



You need to understand more about photography and lighting effects before making statements such as this. I've said it again and again. Shrimp exhibit their colors best under flash photography lighting. When the flash fires during a still photo, you can see every color detail that may have been hidden in a regular "iPhone" video (zero flash involved). 

Photoshop is a powerful tool used by all photographers from all walks of life. Not something used to deliberately alter and deflect from truth. It's all in the shrimp and the capabilities of the camera/photographer. 

I've been taking shrimp photos for a long time. You really think I "shop" my photos? Please elaborate that word for me because I want to understand where you are coming from.


----------



## sbarbee54

Hey you sleep any more nick or are you up staring at all the beautiful shrimp at 549 everymorning. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

*Speedie's Shrimp Pix Collection pt. II **NEW SHRIMP PHOTOS - 6/21/14***

Sleep is for the weary my friend.  It's way over rated if you ask me.


----------



## sbarbee54

I agree but it is 9 where I am at right now. After going to bed at 4 am I should still be sleeping

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## evodrgn

speedie408 said:


> Sleep is for the weary my friend.  It's way over rated if you ask me.


makes for early morning shrimp pics!!!!! haha =P

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MABJ

speedie408 said:


> You need to understand more about photography and lighting effects before making statements such as this. I've said it again and again. Shrimp exhibit their colors best under flash photography lighting. When the flash fires during a still photo, you can see every color detail that may have been hidden in a regular "iPhone" video (zero flash involved).
> 
> Photoshop is a powerful tool used by all photographers from all walks of life. Not something used to deliberately alter and deflect from truth. It's all in the shrimp and the capabilities of the camera/photographer.
> 
> I've been taking shrimp photos for a long time. You really think I "shop" my photos? Please elaborate that word for me because I want to understand where you are coming from.


The best photos I've ever taken have all needed tweaks in Photoshop (I'm a 'professional' photographer too now believe it or not, I just don't put the good pictures online for them to be stolen lol.)

Flash is a tool not just used to bring out color, but a necessary thing to freeze motion on 'film'. You can literally hold open your shutter, take a photo and use a singular flash on a moving target, and while the background will be blurry, full of motion, the target will be still. 

So there's more than one reason for Nick to use such tools in photography. Aka- when has a colony of shrimp ever stood still. 

Moreover, he knows what he is doing, and the only color modification I see in his photos in reality is playing with saturation, and even then probably no more than +5-20. Which in reality isn't bad at all, I pump up the saturation on my photos more than that sometimes to really show where the fine details of colors are on faces and in shadows. And if all of what I do is journalistically sound by my industry standards, what Nick does is more than fine too.


----------



## speedie408

evodrgn said:


> makes for early morning shrimp pics!!!!! haha =P
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Here you go Matt. A couple recent ones I haven't posted here yet.

Berried OEBT









Group shot of my CRS SSS 











MABJ said:


> The best photos I've ever taken have all needed tweaks in Photoshop (I'm a 'professional' photographer too now believe it or not, I just don't put the good pictures online for them to be stolen lol.)
> 
> Flash is a tool not just used to bring out color, but a necessary thing to freeze motion on 'film'. You can literally hold open your shutter, take a photo and use a singular flash on a moving target, and while the background will be blurry, full of motion, the target will be still.
> 
> So there's more than one reason for Nick to use such tools in photography. Aka- when has a colony of shrimp ever stood still.
> 
> Moreover, he knows what he is doing, and the only color modification I see in his photos in reality is playing with saturation, and even then probably no more than +5-20. Which in reality isn't bad at all, I pump up the saturation on my photos more than that sometimes to really show where the fine details of colors are on faces and in shadows. And if all of what I do is journalistically sound by my industry standards, what Nick does is more than fine too.


For me, I don't mess with saturation. I leave that up to the lighting and the natural color of the shrimp. The only stuff I dabble with is the overall light balance of the photo to make sure the photo as a whole is not too bright or not too dark. And of course the border and watermark for plagiarism prevention. 

If someone wanted dull unadulterated photos, they can stick to cellphone pics, straight out the box (no offence to those who like this method). For me, I love to share every detail that the specimen/subject has to offer. That is only achieved through flash photography with a "real" camera, especially in an aquarium setting where light can be limited.


----------



## MABJ

speedie408 said:


> For me, I don't mess with saturation. I leave that up to the lighting and the natural color of the shrimp. The only stuff I dabble with is the overall light balance of the photo to make sure the photo as a whole is not too bright or not too dark. And of course the border and watermark for plagiarism prevention.
> 
> If someone wanted dull unadulterated photos, they can stick to cellphone pics, straight out the box (no offence to those who like this method). For me, I love to share every detail that the specimen/subject has to offer. That is only achieved through flash photography with a "real" camera, especially in an aquarium setting where light can be limited.


The saturation thing is even better if you're not messing with it. I typically bump it a bit on all my photos as they're environmental shots and very few have flashes on them. But I agree, flash photography isn't a 'dirty' tactic, and has high importance in your shots.

On a side note, I've gotten some nice iPhone pics before, but I basically refuse to post DLSR pics online for the very reason you have big watermarks in your gorgeous photos.


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> The saturation thing is even better if you're not messing with it. I typically bump it a bit on all my photos as they're environmental shots and very few have flashes on them. But I agree, flash photography isn't a 'dirty' tactic, and has high importance in your shots.
> 
> On a side note, I've gotten some nice iPhone pics before, but I basically refuse to post DLSR pics online for the very reason you have big watermarks in your gorgeous photos.


lol yes I love knocking the smartphone users  

I use mine all the time as well but the truth is, they will never take better quality pics than a standalone DSLR with off shoe flash capability. They're just not powerful enough "yet".


----------



## MABJ

Keyword is yet lol. They're going to put pro photographers out of business eventually :S


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> Keyword is yet lol. They're going to put pro photographers out of business eventually :S


Yup, I'm still waiting patiently for that special phone that can do everything a DSLR can . That'll be the day.


----------



## MABJ

speedie408 said:


> Yup, I'm still waiting patiently for that special phone that can do everything a DSLR can . That'll be the day.


Scurry stuff bro! I'll miss the click of a DSLR.


----------



## zodduska

Speaking of off camera flash speedie, would you mind sharing how you position it in relation to the tank? Do you use any diffuser?

From my limited experience I've come to prefer shooting the shrimp from a distance with a long zoom since it basically eliminates the refraction problems I've encountered using a macro lens up close.


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> Scurry stuff bro! I'll miss the click of a DSLR.


You can always stick to your guns. Why do you think some people still haven't switch from film? Of course, you'll be the select few but we do what we love . Use what makes you happy, bottom line.


----------



## speedie408

zodduska said:


> Speaking of off camera flash speedie, would you mind sharing how you position it in relation to the tank? Do you use any diffuser?
> 
> From my limited experience I've come to prefer shooting the shrimp from a distance with a long zoom since it basically eliminates the refraction problems I've encountered using a macro lens up close.


I use all 8 hands . Camera in one hand and 7 flashes in the others :icon_lol: *kidding*

Honestly I just use one hand on the camera and the other hand holding the flash above the tank. Kinda like my good friend Po:









I don't use a diffuser but if you prefer to, you can. 

I shoot all my shrimp shots with a 100mm macro with no refraction issues. Too cumbersome using a zoom lense from a distance.


----------



## zodduska

Anything other than completely straight on with the macro I get refraction, using it at 1:1 is a real pain but maybe its because the focusing distance of the tamron 90mm is ridiculously close. Anyway, thanks for the tip! I thought it might be overhead from your pics which, by the way, are gorgeous .


----------



## speedie408

zodduska said:


> Anything other than completely straight on with the macro I get refraction, using it at 1:1 is a real pain but maybe its because the focusing distance of the tamron 90mm is ridiculously close. Anyway, thanks for the tip! I thought it might be overhead from your pics which, by the way, are gorgeous .


You're very welcome.

Thank you Sir.


----------



## wicca27

hey nick, thanks again for the great shrimp. i have to show you my fave one. i love her orange "spot", the orange legs, and the dark red orange on her head. i have a male with the same shade as on her head so i might try to breed those 2. just had to share the pic with you sir


----------



## DennisSingh

speedie408 said:


> You need to understand more about photography and lighting effects before making statements such as this. I've said it again and again. Shrimp exhibit their colors best under flash photography lighting. When the flash fires during a still photo, you can see every color detail that may have been hidden in a regular "iPhone" video (zero flash involved).
> 
> Photoshop is a powerful tool used by all photographers from all walks of life. Not something used to deliberately alter and deflect from truth. It's all in the shrimp and the capabilities of the camera/photographer.
> 
> I've been taking shrimp photos for a long time. You really think I "shop" my photos? Please elaborate that word for me because I want to understand where you are coming from.


last paragraph response
I think you do, I hear it a lot...Don't take offense though Nick, you know I've supported you big and will continue to do so....


----------



## speedie408

wicca27 said:


> hey nick, thanks again for the great shrimp. i have to show you my fave one. i love her orange "spot", the orange legs, and the dark red orange on her head. i have a male with the same shade as on her head so i might try to breed those 2. just had to share the pic with you sir


Crystal, for some reason your photo isn't coming up on my end. Good luck to you because I know exactly the shrimp you're talking about . Glad you like her and you're very welcome.



StrungOut said:


> last paragraph response
> I think you do, I hear it a lot...Don't take offense though Nick, you know I've supported you big and will continue to do so....


There's always going to be haters. That's reality. Some steal my photos, and others spread high school rumors. It doesn't faze me.  

Think what you like Sir. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. 

Thanks for your continued support of course.


----------



## DennisSingh

> There's always going to be haters. That's reality. Some steal my photos, and others spread high school rumors. It doesn't faze me.
> 
> Think what you like Sir. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.
> 
> Thanks for your continued support of course.


I need bloody mary's Nick....I've got weeping moss


----------



## speedie408

Exopalaemon modestus - non-native introduce shrimp to Ca Delta waterways. Managed to get a couple berried specimens from a friend who collects.


----------



## inthepacific

so does this shrimp need brackish water to survive is a pretty one


----------



## speedie408

inthepacific said:


> so does this shrimp need brackish water to survive is a pretty one


Negative. It's a true freshwater shrimp.


----------



## speedie408

Close up of the eggs.


----------



## oblongshrimp

That is a lot of eggs for a shrimp that breeds in freshwater! how big is it?


----------



## speedie408

Biggest one I have atm is almost 4" long, rostrum to tail tip.


----------



## MABJ

Basically a true FW ghost shrimp? Or am I off base here?


----------



## speedie408

MABJ said:


> Basically a true FW ghost shrimp? Or am I off base here?


We call em grass shrimp and use them for fishing around here roud:. They're found in the lakes and waterways that connect to the CA delta. They breed in these freshwater ways/lakes.


----------



## umarnasir335

Let's hope you can find some sort of color mutation with these shrimp and continue to breed them - you'll land on a goldmine Nick


----------



## speedie408

umarnasir335 said:


> Let's hope you can find some sort of color mutation with these shrimp and continue to breed them - you'll land on a goldmine Nick


:biggrin: That would be pretty awesome. :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Blue Bolts (low grade) & mixed Taiwan Bees









Ruby Taiwan Bee (mixed grade)


----------



## evodrgn

Moar!!!!!


----------



## speedie408

evodrgn said:


> Moar!!!!!


What?? I can't hear you! :icon_mrgr


----------



## evodrgn

MOAR MOAR MOAR MOAR!!!! Gonna hafta start spamming that LOL


----------



## speedie408

lol I'll try to post more pics up soon. Been busy with this little girl since July 7th:


----------



## sbarbee54

Adorable nick

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## evodrgn

Congrats Nick!


----------



## usgetata

Congrats Nick! Also nice wine red!


----------



## MABJ

She was born two days before me! Should have waited two days .


----------



## sbarbee54

So in the bb and ruby red picture is that snow flake in the back ground or crushed coral


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! I'm truely blessed. 

Steve - that's my snow globe doing it's magic. Thanks for noticing lol. j/k It's crushed coral yes.


----------



## sbarbee54

You put snow globes in your tank too!


----------



## Oceangirl

Aww! So sweet! I love babies! There is nothing cuter in this world than BABY TOES!!


----------



## speedie408

sbarbee54 said:


> You put snow globes in your tank too!


:hihi:



Oceangirl said:


> Aww! So sweet! I love babies! There is nothing cuter in this world than BABY TOES!!


I've yet to take pics of her toes/feet. I think I'll do that tomorrow . Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## speedie408

Guess what she is


----------



## MABJ

Is she a super tiger golden bee?


----------



## Subtletanks91

Tibee. Pseudo tibee?!?! I have one of these in my tanks, sold to me as a tibee, well me and Bryce call them pseudo tibee cross between tt and crystals. 

Btw, why do you have crushed coral in a tank with aquasoil, and tb.


----------



## Oceangirl

Tangerine tiger bee?


----------



## speedie408

Yeah it's a Crystal x TT hybrid. She's now berried with the possibility of crossing with my other OEBTxCrystal males so we'll see how the babies turn out. 

Crushed coral is used to help keep the tds up and a small handful goes a long way.


----------



## audioaficionado

Crushed coral eh. I might have to look into that. All my snails slowly died off and I think it was due to too little TDS. Even their shells disappeared within a few months.


----------



## inthepacific

Idk but since she's one of yours im guessing she's asian...
haha jk but your daughter looks precious. but that shrimp looks cool love the golden color


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Crushed coral eh. I might have to look into that. All my snails slowly died off and I think it was due to too little TDS. Even their shells disappeared within a few months.


Use em. Stuff works!



inthepacific said:


> Idk but since she's one of yours im guessing she's asian...
> haha jk but your daughter looks precious. but that shrimp looks cool love the golden color


Thanks lol.


----------



## speedie408

Love these lower grade BB's!


----------



## water-kitties

speedie408 said:


> lol I'll try to post more pics up soon. Been busy with this little girl since July 7th:


Cutest little shrimp in the thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

water-kitties said:


> Cutest little shrimp in the thread! :thumbsup:


Thank you. She's gotten so big already since that picture.

Bump: Here are some new pics for those who haven't seen them elsewhere.

Shadow Crown TB

















Berried Feather PRL









Red Tibee 

















Black n white Tibee









Green Tibee









Skeloton Snow


----------



## Matt Clark

Nick- I seem to remember reading on here somewhere that you were coming up with a green shrimp... is that Green Tibee what you meant, or do you have some other toxic green color?


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

Nice looking feather PRL. It wasn't from your most recent import, was it?


----------



## speedie408

Matt Clark said:


> Nick- I seem to remember reading on here somewhere that you were coming up with a green shrimp... is that Green Tibee what you meant, or do you have some other toxic green color?


Sorry Matt, those greens weren't up to my standards so I ended up scratching them. Maybe sometime in the near future, I will be able to get some nice greens avail for everyone. 

The green tibee is something I bred out from crossing OEBT and CRS.



ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Nice looking feather PRL. It wasn't from your most recent import, was it?


Thai - this one is an old breeder of mine. Recent ones are still juvies.


----------



## Matt Clark

Aww, that's a shame. Did you get any pics of what you did have? I'm curious to see any & all shades of all colors people are brewing.


----------



## speedie408

I have a few I kept. I'll see if I can snap a pic for you.


----------



## c_gwinner

Nick,
Nice pics as always. Those blue bolts are stunners. Congrats on the new one in the family. Hopefully with a downsizing and tank redo I can start a good shrimp tank soon (hopefully with some of your gems).


----------



## speedie408

c_gwinner said:


> Nick,
> Nice pics as always. Those blue bolts are stunners. Congrats on the new one in the family. Hopefully with a downsizing and tank redo I can start a good shrimp tank soon (hopefully with some of your gems).


thanks buddy! 

You just let me know when you're ready


----------



## mesohorny

wow. i've recently been getting into shrimp, but this inspires me to a new level of interest.


----------



## speedie408

mesohorny said:


> wow. i've recently been getting into shrimp, but this inspires me to a new level of interest.


Glad I was able to help 

Wanna see some new pics? Man, I haven't posted on this thread in a while.


----------



## erinbirdsong

speedie408 said:


> Glad I was able to help
> 
> Wanna see some new pics? Man, I haven't posted on this thread in a while.


 Yes! lets see some new awesome pics!


----------



## lamiskool

speedie408 said:


> Glad I was able to help
> 
> Wanna see some new pics? Man, I haven't posted on this thread in a while.


Yes please!


----------



## TheGrinch

Hi Nick came across this picture in your journal and wondered if this was just a snow white or if this has TB genes in it...very solid white


speedie408 said:


>


----------



## sbarbee54

We always like shrimp pics Nick. That if I remember right was just a Snow White.


----------



## Kehy

speedie408 said:


> Wanna see some new pics? Man, I haven't posted on this thread in a while.


Is that a trick question? YES we love your pics!


----------



## speedie408

That's just a regular Snow White IIRC. It's been a while.

Here's a few new pics:

PBL berried female









Male Crown Shadow Mosura TB and mischlings









Berried momma Blue Bolt TB


----------



## TheGrinch

what does IIRC mean?


----------



## Nuthatch

"If I Recall Correctly"


----------



## speedie408

^^ correct


----------

